#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-06-28
<dipankar> hello dfarning_ ,
<dfarning_> dipankar, good morning
<dipankar> dfarning_, :  Sorry I couldn't keep up last night.
<dipankar> I tried patching offline though
<dfarning_> dipankar, how did it go?
<dipankar> not very well.
<dipankar> dfarning_: I think I am making the patch file in incorrect manner
<dfarning_> dipankar, did you see the discussion this patch started at  http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-June/025059.html
<dfarning_> dipankar, let's ping lfaraone with any questions about patching.... I think he is around for a while this evening
<dipankar> lfaraone, around?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep?
<lfaraone> dfarning_: sorry, I'm just working my way through the Tasks & Skills portion of the Debian New Maintainer process.
<dipankar> lfaraone: I need just a little help in patching.
<lfaraone> dipankar: how are you attemping to make the patchfile? where are you putting it? is it a premade patch or are you attempting to generate a new one?
<dipankar> lfaraone: I am making a new file. with contents copied from here : http://pastebin.ca/1890441
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. where are you putting the patch file, and did you modify debian/patches/series to include it? are you getting an error?
<dipankar> lfaraone: I have made a file named : fix_freeze_DCON.patch
<dipankar> and added its name in the series file at the end
<dipankar> But this time I am running debuild -S -sa
<dipankar> not git
<dipankar> *git-buildpackage
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. is the package folder you're in a git repository?
<lfaraone> dipankar: patches are not applied upon performing a source build, only on binary builds.
<dipankar> lfaraone: ohk.. But PPA accepts only if I run source build. (it asks for running a command debuild -S or equivalent)
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes. the PPA build system will take the source package and do a binary build. during that stage the source will be patched.
<lfaraone> dipankar: from what are you determining that the patch is non-functional?
<dipankar> let me tell you the exact error in a minute
<dipankar> lfaraone: I have pasted it here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/456170/
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. which lines contain warnings you think might be relevant to your problem?
<lfaraone> *to your patch
<dipankar> I think it is the line 35
<dfarning_> dipankar, I just want to introduce you to bernie he is the CTO of Activity Central and just joined the channel.
<dipankar> hello bernie,
<dipankar> bernie: how are you?
<dfarning_> bernie, is currently working from Paraguay leading a team to create a distrobution for the XO based on sugar .88 and fedora 11
<lfaraone> dipankar: good. so that says that dpkg-source expected the patch to be longer than it turned out to be.
<dfarning_> so we won't see much of him for a couple of months until their release is complete:)
<lfaraone> dipankar: looking at your patch at http://pastebin.ca/1890441 , does anything look off to you?
<lfaraone> dipankar: the error we're looking at suggested something irregular about the patch itself.
<dfarning_> lfaraone, I thought the */main/bin/sugar-session path looked weird
<dipankar> lfaraone: Actually I went through some other patches in the debian/patches folder. They all did not contain any 'diff ...' line
<dipankar> lfaraone: I think the diff line should not be there
<lfaraone> dipankar: good guess, but that's ignored by dpkg-source actually, so it's not the problem.
<dipankar> as it might be for different patch system
<lfaraone> dipankar: the first two lines just tell you how the patch was generated, and aren't really used by anything. they're harmless.
<dipankar> lfaraone: I think I got it.
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, what is it, then?
<dipankar> lfaraone: See line no. 5 in the patch file
<dipankar> most patch files contain @@...@@ nothing after that
<lfaraone> dipankar: exactly!
<dipankar> but here an addition of def main():
<dipankar> is there
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes. I think a newline was somehow lost.
<bernie> dipankar: Hello! I'm not very well... I've been chasing two nasty bugs in F11-0.88 that are blocking the beta release :-/
<dipankar> its some code of python
<dipankar> bernie: from dfarning_'s description, I think you will be handle them pretty good :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: try it replacing the space in between the @@ and the "def main():" with a newline.
<bernie> dipankar: well, I hope you're well instead. I'll lurk around in this channel even though I have no spare cycles to participate in other projects now.
<dipankar> lfaraone: should I remove the 'def main():'? I don't remember having that code in the concerned file (I actually went through the file in which patch has to be applied)
<lfaraone> dipankar: sure.
<dipankar> lfaraon: Same output again :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: the exact same output?
<dipankar> bernie: Best of luck with your project. [There is some much development going on in the world :), can't wait to see these releases]]
<lfaraone> dipankar: try removing the "main/" from the path in the "---" and "+++" lines.
<dipankar> lfaraone: ohk
<dipankar> lfaraone: Done
<lfaraone> dipankar: let me know how that works.
<dipankar> lfaraone: Thanks for taking sometime out from your schedule :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: no worries, my VAC isn't until the first week of July, and I'll still be around then.
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> lfaraone: you said the patch will be applied during upload..
<lfaraone> dipankar: I think so. I could be wrong, don't quote me :)
<dipankar> lfaraone: Ohk.. :) I just thought of checking it :P
<dipankar> dfarning_,: Patched and uploaded!
<dfarning_> dipankar, great
<bernie> dipankar: if USR becomes rock solid, maybe one day we could think of a version for the XO.
<dipankar> bernie: Sure, that will be awesome! XO running on USR!
<dipankar> dfarning_, strange, it is not accepted at PPA yet
<dipankar> dfarning_: Oh no. Neeraj uploaded a new version this morning only.. :( Should have seen that.
<lfaraone> dipankar: no worries. this is one reason it's nice to keep things in sync using git :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: just merge in the changes Neeraj made.
<dipankar> lfaraone: can we do that?
<lfaraone> dipankar: which? just download the new packages, and apply your changes on top of that.
<lfaraone> dipankar: if we were using git, you'd just have to do a "git merge", which is a reason we should be moving towards that.
<dipankar> lfaraone: So we need to have a git 'account' first.. I guess
<lfaraone> dipankar: an account on alioth, and be members of the collab-maint group.
<lfaraone> dipankar: ideally you should all have alioth accounts like you do at launchpad, along with membership in debian-olpc and collab-maint. I can approve you for debian-olpc, but you'll all have to apply for collab-maint.
<dipankar> collab-maint?
<lfaraone> dipankar: the group that "owns" the sugar packages in git. you need to be part of this to be able to upload to collab-maint packages.
<dipankar> lfaraone: ohk.. I guess PPA has some drawbacks afterall
<dipankar> dfarning_: I think it should be accepted now
<dipankar> lfaraone: What actually is VAC? sorry for my ignorance
<lfaraone> dipankar: debian jargon for "vacation"
<lfaraone> dipankar: when I mean collab-maint packages, I mean the git repositories which contain the source directories for those packages.
<dfarning_> dipankar, great.
<dfarning_> dipankar, hmm there is no change in the build status yet
<dipankar> lfaraone: Ok, I guess thats why we never have to bother for the source of a package while working with git (if that is already maintained)
<lfaraone> dipankar: using a technology called pristine-tar, it keeps the information on how to recreate the upstream source tarball in git, so yes.
<dipankar> dfarning_: I don't know... PPA is working very slow
<dipankar> dfarning_: Package is accepted
<dfarning_> dipankar, just started so you are set:)
<dfarning_>  dipankar walter bender is on #sugar do you wnat to ask him for help with why analyze is crashing?
<dipankar> lfaraone: thats a good way. Very useful thing
<dipankar> dfarning_: Right on
<dfarning_> dipankar do you get any usefull output from any of the log files after a crash?
<dipankar> dfarning_: Yes sometimes they refer to a function call which raises the error, and sometimes they mention the exit status
<dfarning_> dipankar the error log you posted is good.  Now we just wait.
<dipankar> dfarning_: Who is walter bender? Like you told me about Bernie
<bernie> dipankar: he's the original designer of Sugar
<dipankar> dfarning_: WWOW! I mean I will be talking to him. :)
<bernie> dipankar: also author of many activities (Abacus, Visual Match, XoEdit...)
<dfarning_> dipankar yes, he is outstanding at mentoring new developers
<bernie> dipankar: and current maintainer of many core sugar activities: Turtle Art, Measure...
<dipankar> :)
<bernie> dipankar: when he's not traveling, he's usually hanging on #sugar. he's quite a helpful person
<dfarning_> dipankar I think this is related to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=584717
<dipankar> dfarning_,: Ok, I will have a look
 * lfaraone is out for the night. 
<dipankar> lfaraone: Good night
<dipankar> dfarning_: I think Ankur is working on this bug
<dipankar> dfarning_: The date and time setting crash
<dfarning_> dipankar ok I wasn't sure was working on it
<dipankar> dfarning_: He told me he would work on it. So I think I should not solve it till the end.
<dfarning_> dipankaris ankur working on the sugar-draw-round-corner bug or the date time crash?
<dipankar> dfarning_: Analyze activity and Date-time (settings) both crash due to sugar-draw-round-corner bug
<dipankard> ERROR:sugar-drawing.c:390:sugar_draw_rounded_arrow: code should not be reached
<dfarning_> dipankar that makes things easy.
<dipankard> same for both
<dfarning_> dipankar will he be around today?
<dipankar> I guess he would be joining us soon
<dipankar> dfarning_: If not, then I will have the solution ready and let him patch the package as required
<dfarning_> dipankar yes, please start working on it.  Then when he gets here you can discuss approaches.... Debugging is as much an art as a science.
<dipankar> dfarning_: Let me check api.sugar.org.. There may be some link to the .c file in concern
<dfarning_> neeraj, do you have any thing to work on now that you fixed you dependancy bug?
<dipankar> dfarning_: Can you please check the sugar-0.88 package by downloading it, whether it fixes the bug or not.
<dipankar> ?
<dfarning_> dipankar sure.
<neeraj> right now I am not working on anything.. but I will be in office in 40 min or so..
<DrKenobi> hello! I'm runnig Sugar+Ubuntu10.04. Two issues: first 'Sugar' from the Ubuntu repositories has no activities (nothing), and after installing 'Browse Activity [112]' this activity is not working. Any idea?
<dfarning_> neeraj, when you get in can you look at #11
<neeraj> I can start.. but will be able to resume work only after 8PM IST
<neeraj> k
<dfarning_> neeraj, thanks
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, the best way to get sugar on ubuntu 10.04 is through the ppa at https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa
<DrKenobi> dfarning_, thank you
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, you are welcome.  If any thing breaks please let us know.  we are trying to get the packages in shape for inclusion in 10.01:)
<neeraj> dfarning_, can you please remind me #11.. I am unable to find it
<DrKenobi> dfarning_, the actual package in the ubuntu repositories is doing somthing weird and i lost my mouse buttons. there are bugs in launchpad. I will try this new things! thanks
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, have you tried in the last couple of days?
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, as of the end of last week we have a team of 4 full time developers on the project.
<dfarning_> dipankar looks good, the error is gone.
<dfarning_> neeraj, 11. 1277640794.639546 ERROR root: No gsm connection was set in GConf.
<DrKenobi> dfarning_, i downloades yesterday
<dfarning_> neeraj, we get that error when ever sugar starts.  I don't think it is harmful in which case it should be downgraded to a warning.
<dipankar> dfarning_: Stupid power-cut, got d/c Did I miss out something?
<dfarning_> bernie, just suggested that you help DrKenobi get started with Sugar on ubuntu from the ppa:)
<neeraj_> hmm.. did i miss something after *downgraded to warning* msg?
<dipankar> DrKenobi: I would be glad to help you set-up USR on your ubuntu
<dipankar> DrKenobi: USR -> Ubuntu Sugar Remix (Run Sugar on your existing Ubuntu OS)
<dfarning_> neeraj_, no that was the whole message:)  I think we are getting a false positive error message that should only be a warning message.
<DrKenobi> dipankar PPA it's a software repository?
<dipankar> Yes.
<dfarning_> neeraj_  errors mean oops something really bad just happened.  Warnings just bring something to your attention
<neeraj_> dfarning_, ok..
<dipankar> DrKenobi: You can set in ubuntu to search for latest packages on PPA
<DrKenobi> dipankar great
<dipankar> DrKenobi: Please go through this page, It will guide you through setting up USR on your Ubuntu
<bernie> dfarning_: I did, but he doesn't feel confident doing it
<bernie> dfarning_: and m_stone is trying to push him to build it from sources :-)))
<DrKenobi> haha
<dipankar> DrKenobi: If you face any problem you can send in the query here
<DrKenobi> I'll come back tomorrow!
<dfarning_> bernie, :)
<dipankar> DrKenobi: :) Good night
<DrKenobi> thank you dipankar, bernie, dfarning_
<dipankar> bernie: :)
<dipankar> dfarning_/ bernie : I think I have found the sugar-draw.c file
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, you are welcome I hope we have something useful and _useable_ for you soon:)
<dipankar> its in the package 'sugar-artwork-0.88'
<dfarning_> dipankar, Ok I got it now
<dipankar> dfarning_: Where to get the patch?
<ankur> hello all
<dipankar> hi ankur
<ankur> if you people are working right now, can i pitch in with my questions?
<ankur> is dfarning_  around?
<dipankar> yup
<dipankar> I am working to the same issue: sugar-draw.c
<dfarning_> dipankar, from the discussion on http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=584717 it looks like jonas pushed a new version of artwork on friday the 26 which is more recent than our last release.
<dfarning_> ankur, good morning
<dipankar> dfarning_: Oh that explains then.
<dfarning_> ankur, dipankar is looking at the corner redraw issue you were looking at yesterday:)
<dipankar> dfarning_: I guess we just have to keep ourselves more updated now on packages
<ankur> i was just going to ask about that question.
<ankur> last night that was the question
<dfarning_> dipankar, yes. this is the issue that lfaraone was talking about last with reguard to git.
<ankur> which was bothering me.as per the discussion, the bug was marked close and it was fixed in latest release
<dipankar> ankur, you were correct that the issue is closed now
<dfarning_> ankur, dipankar it looks like the solution is to rebuild the package from debian.....
<dipankar> dfarning_: This time Ankur will repackages
<dipankar> *repackage
<ankur> okay
<ankur> i am on it
<dfarning_> ankur, dipankar but now it get a little tricky becase we are maintaining separate changes and modifications in our tree.
<dipankar> ankur: I am sending you the required documentation.
<dipankar> dfarning_: I think I get what you are trying to say.
<ankur> dipankar,  i am waiting for it.
<neeraj_> cool :).. one more bug solved(hopefully)..
<ankur> dfarning_, well i suppose even if it is tricky, you will help in in pointing me out to right direction
<dfarning_> ankur, dipankar this is why it is critial to maintain the changelog file.  we need to be able to quickly see what changes we made to the ubuntu pacakge
<dipankar> dfarning_: Thanks for that tip. I was going some other way.. :)
<dipankar> ankur
<dfarning_> ankur, +1 the first step will be to download the existing ubuntu package and check what we have changed.
<ankur> dipankar,  can you see me?
<dipankar> find the documentation in email
<ankur> i think i lost my internet conn.
<ankur> okay now
<ankur> i am online
<dfarning_> ankur,  if and only if we have changed something we need to carry those changes forward.
<ankur> ya checking my mails
<dfarning_> ankur, dipankar that is why _all_changes are in the /debian dir rather than spread around the entire package.
<dipankar> dfarning_, you want us not to miss any updates on the packaging from both sides :)
<dfarning_> dipankar, yes.  I'll shut up and let you guys work:)
<ankur> okay , dipankar  dfarning_  i was going through documentation, and will get back to you after i am done with it
<dipankar> dfarning_: Its not that. Ankur will have to go through the documentation before starting
<dfarning_> :) good luck
<dipankar> dfarning_, After that what will be next task?
<dfarning_> dipankar, I think the next thing should be setting up a debian test system like kandarp is doing.
<dipankar> dfarning_: ok..
<dipankar> dfarning_: I guess the debian system is for checking if debian requires any updates or not?
<dipankar> if required we will push the packages after patching there
<ankur> while my git clone repository is being setup, dipankar  can you explain dput command?
<ankur> why do we use it
<ankur> ?
<ankur> rather than normal method
<dipankar> ankur: as you know dput is for uploading the packages using the .changes file generated
<ankur> right
<kandarpk> ankur, please forward me the documentation
<dipankar> kandarpk, I have sent it to all :)
<kandarpk> ok thanks
<dipankar> np
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> ankur: When we use the normal way, we just hand over the packages to ppa software
<dipankar> which decides which series to add it to
<dipankar> in the changelog if you notice, most ppa packages have 'lucid' in their first line
<dipankar> When we download an unmodified package from debian, it does not have the same line
<dipankar> it has 'unstable'
<dipankar> in place of 'lucid'
<dipankar> to get that we generally used to bump the debian version no. (the one after '-' sign)
<dipankar> ankur : clear till now??
<ankur> yes
<ankur> but my git-buildpackage command failed
<dipankar> what is the error?
<ankur> i am looking into it, while here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/456221/
<dipankar> Yup that is fine
<ankur> it seems
<dipankar> you have to sign them manually
<ankur> gpg key of jonas was
<ankur> not available
<dipankar> as mentioned in the documentation
<dipankar> in point no. 4
<dipankar> dfarning_: you there?
<dipankar> done ankur with signing?
<ankur> no
<ankur> getting some problem, will get back to you in two min
<dipankar> ok.. take your time
<dipankar> no problem
<dfarning_> dipankar, yes?
<dipankar> dfarning_: is there any bug to attend to.. I was thinking of giving a look at it while Ankur does the packaging
<dfarning_> dipankar, feel free to get started on 11. 1277640794.639546 ERROR root: No gsm connection was set in GConf.
<dipankar> dfarning_: Out of curiosity, where in the numbering coming from
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> like 11. in above
<dfarning_> I am just starting sugar and poking around until something breaks:) which usually takes less than 30 seconds.  Every thing the breaks get a number and a spot in the list:)
<dipankar> ohk.. testing:)
<dipankar> dfarning_: Manu Sir sent me an e-mail regarding the dependency problem : The fix is to remove ', $(call session_expand_activities)' from the
<dipankar> end of of line 131 in sugar-0.88-0.88.1/debian/rules .
<dipankar> I guess the problem is solved by neeraj.
<dfarning_> dipankar, neeraj allready fixed that problem this a couple of hours ago:)
<ankur> done uploading the package
<ankur> hope i haven't done something wrong
<ankur> it was rejected :( , looking into the matter
<neeraj> dfarning_, aroung?
<neeraj> *around
<dfarning_> neeraj, hello
<neeraj> dfarning_, I was thinking of running the build script now?
<dfarning_> neeraj, sure it should work.
<dipankar> Hi dfarning_
<dipankar> good morning
<dfarning_> dipankar, how are you?
<dipankar> dfarning_,: I am doing great. Thank you
<dipankar> You have started working so early
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> Ok.. So I went through the bug regarding speech activity
<dipankar> dfarning_: I am facing the bug in emulator only, not in any session (sugar.desktop/usr.desktop)
<dipankar> dfarning_: I think the problem is with emulator size. I can see a part of text box if I hide all the panels in Ubuntu
<dfarning_> dipankar, ok that make sense.  Screen size is a big problem  Much of sugar was hard coded for the xo screen
<dipankar> dfarning_: So you are suggesting tweaking the resolutions now. Interesting..
<dfarning_> dipankar, No, I don't have a suggestion:)  Just noting that it is a common problem.
<dipankar> dfarning_: hmm.. But would have liked that. :)
<dfarning_>  dipankar I would suggest that you ping tomeu in #sugar, describe the problem and ask who would be the best person to help with this issue.
<dipankar> dfarning_: seems like tomeu wants to solve the problem
<dfarning_> dipankar, great.
<dfarning_> neeraj, how did the build work?
<neeraj_> dfarning_, got dc.. Will give it a try when I will reach home.. Also will try to use gnu screen method(or it was something else) :))
<dfarning_> neeraj_, yes it gnu screen.   it is very handy.   multiply users can be logged into the same screen so you can work together.
<dipankar> dfarning_: I guess the problem is something else
<dfarning_> dipankar, I don't under stand the issues well enough
<dipankar> Please see the image links below:
<dipankar> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/7969/screenshot1ep.png
<dipankar> it is the screen-shot in ubuntu
<dipankar> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8264/screenshot2gj.png
<dipankar> it is the screen-shot in session
<dipankar> dfarning_: :) I hope you got it now
<dipankar> dfarning_: ?
<dipankar> lfaraone: you, around?
<lfaraone> dipankar: who, me? :)
<dipankar> lfaraone: yup.. had a problem regarding PPA to ask about
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, go ahead.
<dipankar> lfaraone: Ankur deleted a package.
<dipankar> sugar-artwork
<dipankar> lfaraone: then he tried uploading the same package but Jonas one (after downloding it from Debian)
<dipankar> he got the error msg: The version number trying to upload already exists
<lfaraone> dipankar: according to those who I've asked in #launchpad, that should work. How long did he wait before the deletion and the reupload?
<dipankar> 5 minutes or so.. then he got frustrated and left :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. deletions may take a little while to propegate.
<lfaraone> dipankar: have him try again, then ask in #launchpad if it continues to fail
<dipankar> ohk.. but Ankur is not present right now
<ankur> dipankar, i am here
<ankur> and it failed again
<ankur> i just came
<ankur> now
<dipankar> great ankur
<dipankar> lfaraone: Please guide ankur on this :)
<ankur> lfaraone, http://paste.ubuntu.com/456389/
<ankur> this is rejection mail i got
<dipankar> lfaraone: He knows the git packaging and patching :)
<ankur> i will try to tell the exact procedure here which i followed, kindly guide me where i failed
<ankur> lfaraone, dipankar  should i continue
<ankur> ?
<dipankar> ankur, you can contact lfaraone directly now. His guidance is always excellent :)
<lfaraone> ankur: can you try the upload again?
<ankur> okay , right then. I downloaded the sugar artwork package using debcheckout
<ankur> lfaraone,  i will try again
<ankur> :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  dipankar  uploaded again, waiting for the reply.let us see if it is uploaded .
<dipankar> sure
<dipankar> :)
<ankur> also lfaraone  i will like to make sure i followed right step. so i am telling them once again.will it be okay with you to point it out if there is any mistake
<lfaraone> ankur: sure.
<ankur> i downloaded sugar-artwork package using debcheckout sugar-artwork-0.88
<ankur> 2.then i deleted the artwork package from launchpad ppa
<ankur> 3. i went to the source tree of the artwork package i downloaded from debian
<ankur> 4.Built the package using git-buildpackage -S -sa --git-ignore-new
<ankur> signed it using my key
<ankur> 5.uploaded using dput sugarteam-lucid sugar-artwork-0.88_0.88.1-1_source.changes
<ankur> lfaraone, dipankar the package has been rejected again. :(
<lfaraone> ankur: okay, ask in #launchpad about your issue, they can help you with it.
<dipankar> forward the e-mail
<ankur> dipankar,  here are the contents
<ankur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/456389/
<ankur> lfaraone,  are you sure that there is no mistake from my side as per the procedure explained by me?
<lfaraone> ankur: not AFAICT
<ankurkhurana_> lfaraone,  i did some research on net  and found this http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/28/%23launchpad.html and this https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting
<ankurkhurana_> they say you cant upload same version no even if you have deleted it
<ankurkhurana_> am i assuming it right
<ankurkhurana_> ?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana_: so bump the version slightly, add a new changelog entry with +ppa1 at the end I guess.
<ankurkhurana_> i should use dch -i command for this , just confirming or do it manually ?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana_: dch -i and edit the resulting changelog entry so the number matches what I described.
<neeraj> dfarning_, I think build process is working now.. :)
<neeraj> now should I build a new ISO by removing the comments lines in chroot.sh file... for adding updates/proposed packages//
<DrKenobi> Hi! I'm trying to install 'sugar-activities' from 'ppa:sugarteam/ppa' but every time i try to do it the computer freezes. Can I download the .deb from somewhere else?
<dfarning_> neeraj, yes I think that is a good idea
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, you can download the deb from https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+files/sugar-activities_0.1ubuntu6_all.deb
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, do you have a slow internet connection?  That file is almost 100MB.
<DrKenobi> dfarning_, I have a very good internet connection, it's not going to be a problem
<dfarning_> ok, good.
<DrKenobi> dfarning_, thank you! downloading!
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, you are welcome.  Another note. the ppa works best if lucid-updates and lucid proposed software source (repositories) are enabled in your update manager.  Ubuntu has recently fixed a bug in GDM that was causing us trouble.
<lfaraone> dfarning_: I'm on my way out to lunch, but when I get back I can make a spreadsheet of the activities we have in debian/ubuntu and the activities we want to have per the soas list. Sound good?
<dfarning_> lfaraone,   :) I was just starting that same list.
<DrKenobi> dfarning_: OK, so've to enable lucid proposed
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, after updating you should be able to run sugar a session from the login screen or from the education menu.
<DrKenobi> dfarning_, I can run sugar, but the problem was installing the activities
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, great so now it is (mostly) working for you?
<DrKenobi> dfarning_, I'll try now. If I disconnect it's because I still have the problem. Lets see
<DrKenobi> dfarming_, after downloading the .deb I installed the activities. But after the installation the laptop freeze. There is still a problem there.
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, does you laptop freeze durning the install process or when you restart?
<DrKenobi> dfarning_, after installing the .deb there was a windows with something like "Package Installation Completed" (something like this). After a few second the laptop freeze. It was at the end of the install process.
<dfarning_> DrKenobi,   strange, how much memory does you computer have?
<DrKenobi> dfarning_: 749.6
<dfarning_> DrKenobi, how did you install sugar without the activities package?  activities is supposed to be a dependancy -- but we might have made a mistake.
<lfaraone> dfarning_: do you want to continue working on it, or should I handle it? Should it be on the SL wiki, the Debian wiki, or the Ubuntu wiki?
<neeraj> dfarning_, the build seems to be successful. Please check it whenever you get time. In the latest build I have included proposed, backports updates.
<manusheel> neeraj: Neat work.
<manusheel> Keep it up.
<manusheel> neeraj; around?
<DrKenobi> dfarning_, I open the 'Ubuntu Software Center' and install 'sugar-emulator-0.88' with no activities. Now that I install the activities I still don't find the Browser
<DrKenobi_Sugar> Hi, I've installed 'sugar-emulator-0.88' and 'sugar-activities'. Some work fine, and some don't start. The Browse activity is not installed, could that be possible?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-06-29
<DrKenobi> Hi! Today I installed from the PPA 'sugar-emulator-0.88'. It works fine, but there were no activities. So I installed 'sugar-activities'. Some of the activities work fine and some others don't work, for example Write. I'ts normal? Should I report a Bug?
<neeraj> DrKenobi, we are working on it
<DrKenobi> neeraj, Ok, so I'll wait :)
<neeraj> ty :)
<DrKenobi> neeraj, one more thing. I installed Browse  activity from the terminal. It's not working, is it normal?
<neeraj_> DrKenobi, afaik yes.. as of now we have dropped/removed browsed activity.. I think lfaraone will be able to answer this correctly..
<DrKenobi> neeraj_: OK, thank you
<neeraj_> :)
<neeraj_> DrKenobi,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/usr/+bug/583950 for more info
<DrKenobi> neeraj_ great!
<lfaraone> DrKenobi: Browse isn't supported. try surf, let me know if it works.
<DrKenobi> lfaraone, where can I get 'surf'? I couldn't find it in www.sugarlabs.org
<lfaraone> DrKenobi: http://dev.laptop.org/~bobbyp/surf/Surf-106.xo
<lfaraone> DrKenobi: and sudo apt-get install python-webkit python-gconf.
<lfaraone> I've not tried it, but it should work. YMMV
<DrKenobi> lfaraone: Surf is working :) What are the last 2 things?
<lfaraone> DrKenobi: oh, you didn't have to install those? nvm then.
<DrKenobi> lfaraone, no, surf is working fine.
<DrKenobi> lfaraone, If I want to uninstall an activity, I go to the list view and choose 'erase', thats enought?
<lfaraone> DrKenobi: for activities you installed via the Sugar UI, yes.
<DrKenobi> lfaraone, the 'others' activities i guess you mean the once in th 'sugar-activities' package
<lfaraone> DrKenobi: yes.
<DrKenobi> lfaraone: Great! :)
 * DrKenobi Dinner
<satellit__> lfaraone: you could test from this page to see if it works with USR http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table#Activity_Test_Table
<ankur> dipankard,  are you available right now>
<dipankard> yup..
<dipankard> ankur : problem?
<ankur> no problem, david doesnot seem to be around , he mentioned something?
<ankur> also what are working on today?
<ankur> dipankard, there?
<dipankard> ankur: yup I am working on sms.. bug
<dipankard> that is assigned to me
<ankur> should i join you?
<dipankard> no problem
<dipankard> lets find that error in shell log first
<ankur> can you etll me the exact step to reproduce the bug
<dipankard> I also looking into that right now
<ankur> and bug no. is #
<dipankard> :P
<dipankard> # is 2
<ankur> dipankard,  will you update your system before we proceed. also check the date/time settings and see if it is fixed in your system
<dipankard> sure just a minut
<dipankard> ankur: cool.. we have one more bug down :)
<ankur> :)
<dipankard> ankur: The analyze activity problem is also solved
<dipankard> YAY!
<ankur> cool :)
<ankur> your side patching or update
<ankur> worked wonders?
<dipankard> didn't get you?
<ankur> never mind
<ankur> now  how to proceed on #2
<dipankard> ankur: :), There is an activity named 'log' in sugar
<dipankard> try that
<dipankard> we can find all logs easily there related to sugar
<ankur> :) grt
<dipankard> ok.. The Error comes in the shell.log
<dipankard> as 'no gsm connection was set in Gconf.None
<dipankard> '
<dipankard> :30
<ankur> dipankard,  ya i got it
<dipankard> ankur: check this http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2023
<dipankard> I am not sure of it though :P
<ankur> dip got to
<ankur> my settings
<dipankard> ok
<ankur> then click modem configuration
<ankur> nothing is set there, it might be possible we are getting error from that only
<ankur> :)
<ankur> check it and tell me what you think
<dipankard> cool..
<dipankard> I think this is it
<ankur> brb
<dipankard> ok
<ankur> ya back
<ankur> i am trying to set a pseudo config.
<ankur> let use see
<dipankard> its not accepting anything on my machine
<ankur> bug deon
<ankur> *doen: not showing in shell log anymore \m/
<ankur> *done
<dipankard> hmm...
<dipankard> I am unable to change any field.. :(
<ankur> how some
<ankur> *come
<dipankard> Thats weird
<ankur> restart xephyr
<ankur> dipankard,  u there ? any progress?
<dipankard> wait a sec
<dipankard> ok done
<dipankard> YAY!
<ankur> Can we call it  fixed ? :)
<dipankard> Lets see.. I don't think it is a fix
<ankur> it wasn't a bug IMHO
<neeraj> gsm waala was an warning (david told so)
<dipankard> It wasn't :) But what we can do is : ignore if gsm connection is there or not
<ankur> lol
<ankur> change it's specs in Bugsheet , and it was not a warning :).
<ankur> and in neighbour hood view theree is only one icon, we can't really check if it breaking or not untill we connect among ourselves
<neeraj> yup..
<dipankard> doing so..
<dipankard> come there everybody
<ankur> control panel i checked, it was having another bug but david said ,it was to be decided by debian people, not our concern right now.
<neeraj> group view also needs friends to be added.
<neeraj> after that only we can check its functionality
<dipankard> I am on neighbourhood.
<dipankard> neeraj: it is not necessary
<dipankard> all of you come on the neighbour hood view by pressing 'F1'
<neeraj> dipankard, for that to work we need to be connected to same server/network IMO
<dipankar> dfarning: hell
<dipankar> *hello
<dipankar> dfarning: Sorry got late
<dfarning> dipankar, hello
<dipankar> dfarning: The error which you told me regarding 'gsm not set in Gconf.None'
<dipankar> it was just a warning to system that the modem configuration is not set
<dfarning> dipankar, yes could you ping tomeu about how to proceed?
<dfarning> kandarpk, that is great.  Did you document it so other can build on your work?
<dipankar> dfarning: The error does not come when we do the modem configuration in settings, the error does not come in shell.log
<kandarpk> I'll make a documentation of it, and send it across
<kandarpk> in 2 hours
<kandarpk> or so
<neeraj> dfarning,  I was assigned to go through Activity page, Home View and Group.. and I am unable to find a bug/problem related it to it.. All three are working fine as given on floss-manual
<neeraj> If you any any bug/error related to these, then please let me know..
<kandarpk> dfarning, how do I install sugar in it ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am not sure I think something like apt-get sugar-0.88
<kandarpk> can I use synaptic package manager if sugar-0.88 is available there ?
<dipankar> dfarning: About the emulator related problem.
<dfarning> neeraj, I'll be sending a implementation plan that covers the next 6 month to a year within a couple of hours.  That will help give you a feeling of where we are heading
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes you can
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> thanks
<dipankar> dfarning: Where can I change the 'launcher' that appears in the applications menu 'education->sugar'
<dipankar> dfarning: I want to change the command to 'sugar-emulator -f'.
<kandarpk> dipankar, right click on main menu
<kandarpk> and select Edit Menus
<dfarning> dipankar, I think the script you are looking for is in /bin/sugar-emulator
<dfarning> dipankar, you can find which package contains the script by looking in properties -> files in synaptic for the various sugar related files.
<dipankar> kandarpk: I want to change the sugar launcher, I don't get any msg in right-click for the change I want to do.
<kandarpk> dipankar, You want to run sugar in full screen mode using `education->sugar` ?
<kandarpk> isn't it ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, : yes.
<dipankar> :)
<kandarpk> Right click on main menu
<dipankar> ok
<neeraj> kandarpk sir is right
<neeraj> you can change the command from there :)
<dipankar> kandarpk: ohk.. got it.. thanks
<kandarpk> :)
<kandarpk> dfarning, how do I start working on Debian ?
<kandarpk> once I get sugar installed
<dfarning> dipankar, if you make the change by editing the local menu it will only take effect for you... And you want to make the change effective for all users.
<dipankar> dfarning: ohk..
<dipankar> dfarning: Then I will change in the script
<dipankar> dfarning_: tomeu is asking to file a bug. I can write the e-mail as instructed, but whom should I send to?
<dfarning_> kandarpk, sorry I got disconnected.  I would start by looking at the bug we have found and fixed in ubuntu and see if they are necessary for debian.
<kandarpk> ok
<dfarning_> kandarpk, and now that you have a a working debian please send an email to the debian olpc mailing list introducing yourself and asking what relase of debian you should be working on.
<dfarning_> dipankar, lets create a patch tonight and send it to the sugar devel-mailing list for review.
<dipankar> dfarning_: patch for which bug?
<dipankar> I am confused :)
<kandarpk> dfarning_, shall I send the mail here
<kandarpk> debian-olpc-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org
<dfarning_> dipankar,  the one you are talking to tomeu about, I think we will want to change the debug level from error to warning
<dfarning_> kandarpk, yes that one, are you already subscribed?
<kandarpk> yes
<dfarning_> I have to run to the bank, I'll be online when you guy start tomorrow morning.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-06-30
<dipankar> dfarning: Goodmorning.
<dfarning> dipankar,  good morning
<dfarning> how are you?
<dipankar> fine. Thank you. how was your day?
<dfarning> dipankar, it was good:)
<dfarning> dipankar, what are you working on now?
<dipankar> dfarning: Last night, I was handling two issues : The sugar-emulator launcher to be changed.. and the other is the logger change for 'gsm not set' error
<dipankar> dfarning: you told you would help me in patching with logger issue and we then we will send a bug fix request to Debian
<dfarning> ah yes, did you find which package contains the sugar emulator laucher?
<dipankar> dfarning: So I tried on poking with sugar-emulator files, but couldn't get it done :(
<dfarning> dipankar, ok, i'll help you look.
<dipankar> The very obvious one is 'sugar-emulator-0.88'
<dfarning> dipankar, that make sense.  IIRC sugar-emulator is a wrapper which sets some stuff up and the creates a sugar session
<dipankar> dfarning, ok..
<dfarning> dipankar, so one option would be to find where the sugar-emulator script starts the sugar session and add the -f flag there.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok, that I found in /usr/bin/sugar-emulator
<dipankar> dfarning, In the last line there was written 'Starting emulator' then a long script calling python
<dfarning> dipankar, another probobly better option is to modify the menu item itself
<dfarning> That can be found in /usr/share/menu/sugar-emulator-0.88
<dipankar> dfarning, yup that too I found in /usr/share/applications/sugar-emulator-0.88
<dipankar> dfarning, but what ever I changed there did not reflect on the applications menu
<dfarning> dipankar, I think there is command like 'dbload' to cause ubuntu to reread the contents of /usr/share/menu otherwise your get the cached results.
<dipankar> dfarning, this one? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/v.to.db.1grass.html
<dfarning> dipankar, I am still looking
<dipankar> dfarning: I am trying from my end :)
<dfarning> dipankar, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#.desktop Files
<dfarning> dipankar, /usr/share/applications/sugar-emulator.desktop is the correct place menu/* is for a legacy menu system
<dipankar> dfarning, okk
<dipankar> dfarning, I am looking at that file only
<dfarning> dipankar, can you patch, test, and upload this fix to the ppa.
<dfarning> dipankar, the next thing that I would like you work on is git.
<dipankar> dfarning, I am still unable to find the fix on my machine
<dfarning> dipankar, were you able to modify /usr/share/applications/sugar-emulator-0.88 ?
<dipankar> dfarning, yes.. but no change in launcher..
<dipankar> dfarning, wait.. there is no file as 'sugar-emulator-0.88' in '/usr/share/applications/'..
<dfarning> dipankar, it appears as the file sugar in the filemanger
<dipankar> dfarning, can you tell me the path?
<grantbow> are you looking for this?  dpkg -S `which sugar-emulator`
<grantbow> on my machine the binary package is named "sugar"
<dfarning> /usr/share/applications/sugar-emulator.desktop
<dfarning> grantbow, dipankar is looking for the desktop file to modify the menu entry
<dipankar> grantbow, Hello. As dfarning said I want to change the menu launcher by changing the script..
<dfarning> dipankar, use your terminal to look for the file.  The GUI filemanager treats .desktop files as launchers rather than normal files
<grantbow> aha, "dpkg -L sugar" shows that /usr/share/applications/sugar-emulator.desktop is in the sugar binary package too
<dipankar> 'Applications->Education->Sugar'
<dipankar> grantbow, dfarning, I tried that file already.. I made changes, did a restart, but in vain.. :(
<grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/DesktopFiles is probably relevant but I don't see anything about updateing
<grantbow> updating
<grantbow> lots of apps must do this in post-install scripts
 * grantbow looks
<dipankar> * dipankar, looking
<grantbow> /var/lib/dpkg/info/tomboy.postinst has something called update-menus in it
 * grantbow uses man
<dipankar> guys, brb in 5 minutes.
<dfarning> dipankar, I just modified the /usr/share/applications/sugar-emulator.desktop file
<grantbow> Etoys is still under Science in my menus from a previous install
<dfarning> dipankar, so that Exec=/usr/bin/sugar-emulator -f
<dfarning> then I logged out and back in and it worked.
<dfarning> grantbow, ok thanks I have added fixing the etoys menu to our todays todo lists
<grantbow> well, etoys is a package and sugar-etoys is dependent
<grantbow> on my machine right now (Lucid with some PPAs) I have etoys 4.0.2340-1~ppa2 and sugar-etoys 115-1~ppa1
<dipankar> dfarning, Mine is still not working :(
<dfarning> grantbow, but it would seem that it would make sense for etoys to be a general education app
<dfarning> grantbow, hmmm I just installed etoys from universe (i think) and it is correctly listed under the education menu.
<dfarning> dipankar, can you paste your  /usr/share/applications/sugar-emulator.desktop to paste bin?
<dipankar> dfarning, in a minute
<grantbow> dfarning: "dpkg -l etoys sugar-etoys" tells me 4.0.2340-1~ppa2 and 4.0.2340-1~ppa2 - what do they show for you?
<dfarning> grantbow, etoys          3.0.1916+svn13
<dipankard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457149/
<dipankard> dfarning, ^^ the pastebin link
<dfarning> dipankard It does not start full screen?
<dfarning> dipankard it looks right
<dipankard> no
<dfarning> dipankard try right clicking on the application menu to edit the menu by hand to see what it show for the sugar 'command'
<dipankard> dfarning, I screwed up my '/usr/bin/sugar-emulator' right now
<dfarning> dipankard :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, are you around?
<lfaraone> dfarning: yes, currently working on sugar-terminal-activity.
<dipankard> dfarning, how do I recover it? I took a back up before.. but I seem to not get the extension correctly
<lfaraone> dipankar: the file should be anything.desktop
<lfaraone> dipankar: or were you editing the /usr/biin/sugar-emulator file itself?
<dfarning> lfaraone,  ahh great, when you get a chance, can you introduce dipankard to git and maintaining packages in aloith.
<dipankard> lfaraone: editing /bin/sugar-emulator
<lfaraone> dipankard: sudo apt-get remove sugar-emulator; sudo apt-get install sugar-emulator
<dfarning> dipankard, If you think something is screwed up I recommend.... luke bet me to it.
<dfarning> dipankard, can you take a break from the menu entry and work with luke awhile to learn git?  We can look at the menu after you have cleared your head.
<dipankard> dfarning, :) Ok sure
<dipankar> dfarning, So I have to work on git /alioth?
<lfaraone> dipankar: for starters, do the three things listed in the first section of wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok
<dfarning> dipankar, I would appreciate it if you did.  It is a critical skill.  once you learn it you will be asked to teach the rest of the USR team:)
<dipankar> dfarning, :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, done. I have sent requests to join the teams
<dfarning> dipankar, are you familar with git and why we want to use it?
<dipankar> dfarning, I guess you told me that Jonas uses git. If we apply patch, Jonas can also be notified. uploading the patches to PPA doesn't help in that.
<dfarning> dipankar,  yes, and now to take a step back as to 'why' jonas (and many other projects) use git?
<dfarning> dipankar, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<dipankar> dfarning, "Every Git working directory is a full-fledged repository with complete history and full revision tracking capabilities, not dependent on network access or a central server".. unlike PPA.
<dfarning> dipankar, yes and it has two very help full properties:) branching and merging.
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah.. I remember now.. The problem that occurred while packaging for sugar-artwork
<dfarning> when you branch you can make a copy of an existing branch and modify that branch.  Very handy when modifying packages like we are.
<dfarning> dipankar, exactly git allows you to merge two branches, both of which have changed, back to to a single branch
<dipankar> ok.. thats great
<dfarning> dipankar, jonas can make changes to upsteam and we can make changes to ubuntu and we can automatically merge both change sets.
<dfarning> dipankar, and a third reason is it is trivial for one branch to 'cherry-pick' changes from another branch.... it we make a useful patch jonas can 'pull' it into his upstream patch.
<ankur> hello all, can i join now in between
<ankur> ?
<dipankar> dfarning, that makes sense..
<dipankar> ankur, hi
<ankur> read the irc log :)
<dfarning> dipankar, I'll let lfaraone finish the rest he is the debian guy.
<dfarning> ankur, sure feel free to jump in anytime.
<dfarning> ankur, what are you working on?
<lfaraone> dipankar: finally, the critical reasons we use git (compared to the other VCSs that support building Debian packages) are twofold: Upstream (Sugar) uses Git already, and Jonas (the main DD behind Sugar-on-Debian) uses it for all his packages.
<ankur> i was working on checking control panel for crashing and the date/time crash buge
<ankur> i uploaded the sugar artwork package
<lfaraone> dipankar: so, you should now understand why git is useful. are you familiar with its  usage?
<dfarning> ankur, ahh yes and that looked pretty good.
<ankur> and bug #3 and #7 were solved in here https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/seeta.in/ccc?key=0AkSamhAwInnsdGowV2dJc3ZzMzMxX2hfR2QxVFZaLWc&hl=en#gid=0
<ankur> i mean the bug mentioned there
<dfarning> ankur, for a few days we are going to be working on leaning new skill.
<ankur> Also, in control panel there was only one more bug i found that it does not restart
<ankur> dfarning,  great :)
<dipankar> lfaraone: I guess so.. I have used it before : git-buildpackage..
<dfarning> ankur, I would like you to look at installing and packaging Sugar for ubuntu 10.10
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. that's only one command, which handles building the package itself.
<dipankar> lfaraone, i have never uploading to git.
<dipankar> *never done
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. git makes changes locally by default in your own little "git repository".
<lfaraone> dipankar: so you can play around there without worrying about breaking other people's toys.
<dfarning> ankur, do you think you could set up a ubuntu 10.10 test system?
<lfaraone> dipankar: http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/gittutorial.html explains how to use git for most tasks, and is applicable to any time you use git, not just building Debian packages. I would recommend you read through it and be familiar with the commands mentioned.
<ankur> I dont know exactly how to proceed but few pointers from your side could well get me up and running
<ankur> dfarning,  as for starters any thing recommended , also i am searching from my side as well
<dfarning> ankur, are you running ubuntu in a vm or as a dual boot setup?
<ankur> dfarning, i am running ubuntu as dual boot system.
<dfarning> ankur, so now you will want to make it tri-boot windows, ubuntu 10.04, and ubuntu 10.10
<dfarning> ankur, do you have enough harddrive space to make a 5 GB partition for Ubuntu 10.10
<ankur> dfarning, or i can run ubuntu 10.10 in virtual box on my current ubuntu as i wont have to restart every time , if there is no problem. And yes i have enough free space.I have 500gb harddisk and most of it is free
<dfarning> ankur, That would be a good idea to run in it a VM.
<ankur> dfarning,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/alpha-1/ ?
<lfaraone> dfarning: I need to be sleeping, I'll talk to you folks later :)
<dfarning> ankur, do you need time to set up the vm host, I prefer Virtual Box on Ubuntu?
<dipankar> lfaraone, It just came to my mind. Don't we have to have an account for git upload?
<ankur> i have virtual box already installed on my system
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok see you in the morning
<lfaraone> dipankar: let me know if you find anything in the git tutorial confusing. When you finish, go on to the git-tutorial-2 part
<lfaraone> dipankar: to upload, yes. so we don't have to worry about that until you "push" your changes.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok.. see you in some hours then. Good night :)
<dfarning> ankur, yes, give that a shot.... but it might fail.  in that case we can try another method
<ankur> okay
<dfarning> dipankar, please ping me with any questions... if you have them.
<dipankar> dfarning, I sure will :P
<ankur> dfarning,  what is the other method in between
<ankur> ?
<dfarning> ankur, we can install ubuntu 10.04 in the vm and upgrade it to 10.10
<ankur> oh right
<ankur> that too will do it i suppose
<ankur> dfarning,  i have already installed USR iso in my virtual box
<ankur> do you think it will be a good idea to upgrade that to 10.10 ?
<dfarning> ankur, yes, that is worth trying:)
<dfarning> ankur, lets find some instuctions
<dfarning> ankur, there is a good intro and instruction to upgrade at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1
<dipankar> dfarning, Is there any package I can try my 'hands-on'.. The written portion is so boring
<dfarning> dipankar, what resource are you reading?
<dipankar> the one which luke provided http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/gittutorial.html . I am not complaining about it.. its just that I want to try that on some package
<dfarning> dipankar, try going through http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/everyday.html it is much more hands on.
<dfarning> dipankar, each section has a hand on part with a explation of what the steps of the hands on part did.  it is the way I prefer to learn:)
<dfarning> neeraj, how are you this morning?
<dipankar> dfarning, great..
<neeraj> dfarning:  I am fine.. :)
<dfarning> neeraj, what are you working on?
<neeraj> Manu sir asked me to go through sugar-manual.. I was doing that..
<neeraj> is their anything on which I an work right now..
<neeraj> an->can*
<dfarning> neeraj, I was thinking today would be a good time to learn to package activities.
<neeraj> dfarning: fine.. where should I start..
<neeraj> I tried googeling it after reading your mail but couldn't find any suitable link..
<dfarning> neeraj, ok let's work on packaging for a while then you can read then sugar manual after I go to sleep:)
<dfarning> neeraj, packaging activites is just like packaging the core pieces we are allready packaging.
<dfarning> we want to grab an activity from debian, modify it as necessary and upload it to the ppa.
<dfarning> neeraj, but one little twist is that we are going to have to double check that we have the latest version from aslo.
<neeraj> dfarning, sorry got dc.
<dfarning> neeraj, np
<neeraj> How should I start with packaging activities.. which you mentioned in the mail
<dfarning> neeraj,  we want to grab an activity from debian, modify it as necessary and upload it to the ppa.
<dfarning>  neeraj, but one little twist is that we are going to have to double check that we have the latest version from aslo.
<dfarning> neeraj, does that make sense?
<neeraj_> this is frustrating.. train passed through no network are again :(.. nyway I will look into irc logs
<neeraj_> dfarning,  can i try to package one activity in eve?
<dfarning> neeraj_, sure ping me when you are ready.
<neeraj_> k.. thanks :)..
<dipankar> dfarning, how about I contact you in the evening (IST)? I will go through git today
<dfarning> dipankar, sounds good.  I'll try to be back in about 6 hours.
<dipankar> dfarning, good night then :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, around?
<dipankar> lfaraone, goodmorning
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning. Around?
<ankurkhurana> dfarning,  around?
<ankurkhurana> good morning :)
<ankurkhurana> Manusheel sir, dipankar   good evening :)
<Manusheel> ankurkhurana : Good evening Ankur.
<dipankar> lfaraone, goodmoring
<lfaraone> dipankar: sorry, just woke up. if you'll pardon me, I'll have breakfast and be back  in thirty minutes.
<dipankar> lfaraone, no problem. sure
<lfaraone> dipankar: I have a presentation to give at 10am local. (another thirty minutes for me) can you emial me your questions?
<dipankar> lfaraone, No problem. I just had two urgent-questions
<dipankar> lfaraone, It will take two minutes
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay
<dipankar> lfaraone, First one is: I am unable to add anything through 'git add .'
<dipankar> when I run 'git commit' after that.. it gives me a weird msg: 'Commit message unchanged'
<lfaraone> dipankar: "git add ." adds the current directory (".") and its contents to git.
<lfaraone> dipankar: did you put something in the folder?
<dipankar> lfaraone, no.. I got confused..
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. so you create a git repository in the current directory with "git init", right?
<dipankar> lfaraone, done
<lfaraone> dipankar: then you copy some files into t he current directory.
<lfaraone> dipankar: then you add the files with "git add ."
<dipankar> lfaraone, then I made a simple hello world script
<dipankar> x1.sh
<lfaraone> okay. tell me what the output of "ls -lat" is.
<dipankar> just a sec
<dipankar> total 20
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 7 dipankar dipankar 4096 2010-06-30 17:45 .git
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar   46 2010-06-30 17:45 x2.sh
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 3 dipankar dipankar 4096 2010-06-30 17:45 .
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar   40 2010-06-30 17:40 x1.sh
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 4 dipankar dipankar 4096 2010-06-30 17:36 ..
<dipankar> sorry luke.. I pasted here.. to save some time..
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. what does "git status" tell you?
<dipankar> # On branch master
<dipankar> #
<dipankar> # Initial commit
<dipankar> #
<dipankar> # Changes to be committed:
<dipankar> #   (use "git rm --cached <file>..." to unstage)
<dipankar> #
<dipankar> #	new file:   x1.sh
<dipankar> #	new file:   x2.sh
<dipankar> #
<dipankar> * sorry once again
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. that tells you that there are new files that are staged to be committed. What does "git commit" tell you?
<lfaraone> it should take you to an eidtor.
<dipankar> yes.. just like the dch one..
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. so now that you've added files to the git repository, you have to specify a commit message.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok..
<lfaraone> dipankar: in the editor, above the second line, explain the changes you made, then save+quit the editor.
<dipankar> lfaraone, done
<dipankar> lfaraone, now no more error messages
<dipankar> :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. so git tells you you've committed.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok
<dipankar> lfaraone, after that I have to run the git-buildpackage command I guess
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, no.
<dipankar> oops.. I guess no
<dipankar> I haven't made the debian folder yet
<dipankar> :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: heh, no worries.
<dipankar> lfaraone, What should be next step then? According to manual page that you specified, it explains to use 'git --diff'
<dipankar> * git diff --cache <sorry about the above>
<lfaraone> dipankar: try "updating an existing package" from http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<dipankar> lfaraone, Ok.. I will contact you after your presentation then.
<dipankar> lfaraone, thanks for clearing my doubts
<lfaraone> dipankar: hope I could help.
<dipankar> lfaraone, you sure did, and best of luck for your presentation
<Ankur_Khurana> lfaraone:  do u know when will david be able to come?
<ankurkhurana> dipankar: though i have already set 10.10 test system , i was hoping to set it in my windowx as well
<ankurkhurana> if i install it again, thought i will be able to import my pgp keys, but i am afraid that you will have to provide access to me again.
<ankurkhurana> to vm host
<dfarning> good morning -- sorry to be so late.  I just can't live on a few hours of sleep anymore.
<dfarning> we will have decide which is more useful for me to join you in the morning of evening.
<ankurkhurana> dfarning: good morning
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, good morning how is it going?
<ankurkhurana> everything is fine.
<ankurkhurana> i set the test system in afternoon
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, the ubuntu 10.10 on a vm?
<ankurkhurana> there was only one problem, that when i click on about ubuntu, it shows 10.04 and when i check in terminnal thru this command, lsb_release -a i get 10.10
<ankurkhurana> yes on a vm
<dfarning> :)  they probably have not updated the artwork and all of the strings to reflect the current version.
<ankurkhurana> okay, so what are we onto today?
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, did you set everything to update to the most recent repsoitories in synaptic?
<ankurkhurana> not yet
<ankurkhurana> i just installed the system.
<ankurkhurana> will do it, also can you give me 10 minutes so that i can reboot.I was in windows currently. :)
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, ok that is just some thing to remember.
<dfarning> sure and your next set of tasks will be updating the sugar packages to 10.10
<ankurkhurana> i was installing ubuntu under windows in vm as of now
<ankurkhurana> it will take 10 minutes or so
<ankurkhurana> in the meanwhile we can discuss on how to proceed , if that is a good idea
<dfarning> kandarpk, how is debian coming?
<kandarpk> Haven't installed sugar on it yet
<kandarpk> was doing some documentation on sphinx
<kandarpk> I shall try doing it now
<dfarning> kandarpk, welcome back.
<kandarpk> logged into Debian
<kandarpk> shall I install sugar-emulator-0.88 ?
<kandarpk> or education-desktop-sugar ?
<dfarning> Sure, that would be good.  The goal will be to test debian for the bugs we found in ubuntu and submitted the patches to debian if they exist there
<dfarning> both:)
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, btw what did you upgrade too
<kandarpk> upgrade as in ?
<kandarpk> didn't get you ..
<dfarning> Now that you have debian succeffully installed, you will want to upgrade to 'unstable'
<kandarpk> oh
<kandarpk> I somehow managed to get that weekly release working
<kandarpk> told you Windows-manager wasn't there
<kandarpk> so installed Gnome-session,  Gnome-panel, etc
<kandarpk> then updated the system
<kandarpk> dfarning, selecting education-desktop-sugar is selecting 0.84 version of all packages inside sugar
<kandarpk> should I leave it then ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok great and good job,  you will still want to set things up so you are sure you are working on 'unstable'
<kandarpk> ok.
<kandarpk> How do I do that ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, there is a good faq at http://wooledge.org/~greg/sidfaq.html
<dfarning> kandarpk, You do that by editing /etc/apt/sources.list and changing your sources from stable to unstable.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> thanks
<kandarpk> I've some sources like :
<kandarpk> deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian testing main contrib non-free
<kandarpk> deb http://security.debian.org testing/updates main contrib non-free
<kandarpk> is testing  same as unstable ?
<dfarning> unstable is even more bleeding edge than testing:)
<kandarpk> Ok. :)
<dfarning> http://www.debian.org/releases/
<kandarpk> dfarning, by the way, the installation failed because my cd was corrupt
<dfarning> kandarpk, arggg . that is frustrating.
<kandarpk> it had an integrity test
<kandarpk> came to know after running that
<dfarning> good morning neeraj, how are you doing?
<neeraj> good morning dfarning  I am fine..
<neeraj> how are you?
<dfarning> neeraj, how are the activities coming.
<neeraj> dfarning: As I told you earlier I was just going through sugar mannual I will start with packaging activity now..
<dfarning> neeraj, I am well rested... I will have to either work work you guys longer in the morning of longer in the evening.  I was not getting enough sleep meeting you on both ends
<dfarning> neeraj, ok
<kandarpk> dfarning, sugar got installed
<neeraj> dfarning:  I will ping u in 15 min.. after dinner..
<dfarning> kandarpk, awesome. does it work?
<dfarning> neeraj, see you soon.
<kandarpk> wow
<kandarpk> emulator is working better than it did in Ubuntu
<kandarpk> completely amazing
<ankurkhurana> dfarning,i am back
<kandarpk> web browser is working good
<ankurkhurana> currently in ubuntu.
<dfarning> nice, we will have to figure out what is going wrong with ubuntu and why
<kandarpk> its now that I know how sugar is supposed to behave
<kandarpk> let me try sugar session
<dfarning> kandarpk, cool.  since ubuntu works much better on debian.  It might be a good idea to focus on creating the documentation so everyone else can see how well it works.
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, how are you doing?
<ankurkhurana> dfarning,  i would be leaving early today , as it's my parents anniversary today, can you assign me the tasks so that i could get back to you after i am done with them?
<kandarpk> dfarning, do we have only browse and read activity ?
<ankurkhurana> dfarning,  i am fine :)
<kandarpk> hey ankurkhurana, wish them a happy anniversary
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, you are working in ubuntu 10.10?
<neeraj> dfarning: I am back.. I can work on packaging activities :)
<ankurkhurana> no i am currently in 10.04
<ankurkhurana> with a virtual box running 10.10
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, ok then the next task for you will be testing the sugar packages in 10.10.  and then updating the as necessary
<dfarning> neeraj, great.
<ankurkhurana> i would be adding sugar ppa in 10.10 and try to run xephyr in it after upgrading everything
<ankurkhurana> ?
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, are their sugar packages available in 10.10 with out adding the ppa?
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, they might be auto synced from debian already
<ankurkhurana> checking on it
<kandarpk> dfarning, read activity failed to start
<neeraj> dfarning: can you guide me where should I start?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I belive that you will need to install activities manually with apt-get or synaptic.
<ankurkhurana> dfarning, i can't upgrade sucrose because of browse activity.
<ankurkhurana> didnt we remove the browse activity dependency?
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you write down the problems you come across and email them to me.  I will talk to manu about the order he want to tackle them.
<kandarpk> sure
<ankurkhurana> dfarning,  i am getting errors ,all those which we tried to solve in past few days.I suppose i will have to add ppa to get the latest version
<kandarpk> have some other problems as well
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, exactly +1 ppa packages are for 10.04 so you will have to rebuild the necessary packages for 10.10
<dfarning> neeraj, I would start by going to the debain activity package list
<ankurkhurana> dfarning, got it, they will need repackaging and change in dput.cf file as well and then we upload them to our ppa
<ankurkhurana> am i right?
<dfarning> Yes that is correct.
<ankurkhurana> dfarning,  any tutorials or link for that , sure i will search for them but i will be leaving now.so
<ankurkhurana> pointers to perform the job.i will meet you in morning(IST)
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, it is exactly the same process as we used for building and uploading the packages to the ppa for 10.04
<ankurkhurana> okay
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, if you get lost on anything the other members of the team can help you.... that is way we are spending so much time cross training:)
<ankurkhurana> dfarning,  i was not exactly asking that, i was asking for keywords and changes. and surely that is a much smarter way. Shall i try to upload packages on my own, as i get it? i am sure if anything goes wrong it can be rectified or shall i wait for you tommorow evening?
<ankurkhurana> also what time you will be coming from now on, your morning or evening?
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, I think that It will work better if I come for my evening add stay longer as needed.
<kandarpk> dfarning, oh no...
<dfarning> ankurkhurana,  go ahead and upload. it is impossiable to break anything.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.
<ankurkhurana> dfarning,  then i will be looking for you this evening. going now.Bye everybody tke care :)
<kandarpk> I am not available in the morning(IST) most of the times
<dfarning> kandarpk, how about evenings starting around 7 or 8 your time.  That will let me get a normal nights rest.
<neeraj> dfarning: Sorry for I ignorance but I guess you are talking about package listed here http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=sugar
<dfarning> kandarpk can you seen a quick email to jonas at the olpc-devel mailing list introducing your self and describing what you are doing.  He is getting eager to meet you:)
<kandarpk> sure
<kandarpk> and its 9:15 here
<kandarpk> so if you can come at around 8
<kandarpk> it will be great
<dfarning> kandarpk, I will try
<kandarpk> thanks
<dfarning> neeraj, yes, can you start by looking at the calculate activity?
<kandarpk> shall I mail it on the mailing list addressing Jonas ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, that would be good.
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> by the way, I had joined the IRC as kandarpkaus-010a
<kandarpk> from sugar
<kandarpk> *using
<dfarning> nice I was wonder what systems your various name were for.
<kandarpk> :)
<kandarpk> dfarning, sugar's the culprit ....is that another bug in sugar
<kandarpk> :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think sugar create the name kandarpkaus-010a on purpose.  we will have to ask upstream
<neeraj> dfarning: please enlighten me what exactly I need to do.. I think my main task is to download these packages and push them in sugar ppa after building
<dfarning> neeraj, that is correct.  Our end goal is to have all of the important activites individually packaged for ubuntu.
<dfarning> neeraj, to get started I rolled all of the activites into a single packages.... it was quick but will not be accepted in to ubuntu universe
<dfarning> neeraj, the process ( for now ) will be to grab a couple of easy packages from debian, update them to the latest version on ASLO, upload them to the ppa, remove that activity from the current activity clump, and test out your work.
<dfarning> neeraj, after you have done a couple of activities, we will ask you to start packing activities directly in debian.
<dfarning> neeraj, is that more clear?
<neeraj> dfarning: crystal clear :)
<neeraj> wait.. aslo?
<dfarning> neeraj, currently kandarpk is setting up and testing sugar in debian, dipankar is learning to use git and package for debian, and anurak is installing and testing ubuntu 10.10, and you are learning to package activites.  This weekend I hope that we can start combining these skill and start building activies directly in debain and autosyncing them to ubuntu.
<dfarning> neeraj,  ASLO stands for activites.sugarlabs.org
<neeraj> dfarning: kk..
<dfarning> neeraj, it is where all of the most recent versions of activities are available.
<neeraj> dfarning: mainly after building these packages we will upload it at both ASLO and ppa..
<neeraj> After that we will test them on our local system.. for ny bug(if ny)
<dfarning> neeraj, actully, we will be grabbing the activites from ALSO, adding some packaging stuff, and uploading them to debian.  Then we will 'pull' the activites into ubuntu using something called autosync.
<neeraj> dfarning: ok..
<dfarning> neeraj, there is information on syncing at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<dfarning> neeraj, we can't sync to ubuntu 10.04 because it is too late in the release process for 10.04
<dfarning> but we can sync to 10.10 until sept 24 according to the calander at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<neeraj> dfarning: ok..
<dfarning> neeraj, I understand it is confussing.... but I think all of the pieces will start to make sense in a week or so.
<neeraj> dfarning: yeah.. hope so the confusion gets clear soon :).. Ok can you help me with calculate activity now so that I can get a clear idea
<dfarning> neeraj, I am looking for a link that lfaraone sent to dipankar last night.
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok.. I will wait..
<dfarning> neeraj, the link I was look for is http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<dfarning> neeraj, can you start by creating the following: An account on Alioth.
<dfarning> A subscription to the debian-olpc-devel mailing list
<dfarning> Membership in the debian-olpc and collab-maint Alioth teams.
<dfarning> and then send a brief email introduction to debian-oplc mailing list describing what you are going to be working on.
<kandarpk> dfarning, what should I look for now ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you follow the same instructions I just gave neeraj?
<kandarpk> I am a member of debian-olpc
<kandarpk> and mailed just now
<dfarning> kandarpk, Yes, see you are subscribed and successfully sent an email to the list.
<dfarning> kandarpk, have you created an account on alioth and applied for membership to the two teams.
<kandarpk> I am searching for it
<kandarpk> Is this the link :
<kandarpk> http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/PackagingProject
<dfarning> kandarpk, there are links at the top of http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> thanks
<neeraj> dfarning: I guess there is something wrong with alioth.debian.org registration process. Tomorrow morning, I will again try to register on it
<manusheel> neeraj: Please let me know what issues are we facing there.
<neeraj> manusheel sir : after clicking on confirmation mail, I get redirected to alioth.debian.org with the following msg
<neeraj> In order to complete your registration, login now. Your account will then be activated for normal logins.
<neeraj> but when I try to log in then it shows
<neeraj> Error
<neeraj> Could Not Get User
<manusheel> neeraj: I have seen that problem occuring while registering myself at certain list servs. Sure.
<manusheel> dfarning: Is there a workaround for this? Whom can we contact on this issue?
<kandarpk> neeraj, did you add -guest after your username ?
<neeraj> kandarpk: thanks... I forgot to add -guest :)
<kandarpk> so did I
<kandarpk> :)
<manusheel> neeraj and kandarpk:
<manusheel> glad it worked out
<manusheel> kandarpk: Experience matters.
<manusheel> :-)
<manusheel> neeraj: We can now move forward with the next set of tasks. Appreciate your patience.
<neeraj> manusheel sir: Sure.. Right now I am applying for debian-olpc  and collab-maint Alioth teams.
<manusheel> neeraj: Sure, Neeraj.
<manusheel> neeraj: Kindly send me an e-mail once you get a confirmation on it.
<neeraj> manusheel sir: Ok
<dfarning> manusheel, everyone is ramping  up to start packaging directly on debian.  dipankar learnined about git. neeraj is learning about packaging activities, and kandar is gaining familiarity with debian unstable and sugar on debain.
<dfarning> manusheel, the goal over the next couple of day will be packaging activities on debain using git.
<dfarning> manusheel, I have specifically ask each person to concentrate on a part of that problem so they will be able to teach the others their new skills and come together as a team.
<dfarning> manusheel, and ankur is installing and gaining familiarity with ubuntu 10.01. so he can 'sync' the new debian packages to ubuntu 10.10.
<dfarning> manusheel, that will bring us full circle on the entire packaging workflow and the skill neecessary to achive it.
<manusheel> dfarning: Great. That is wonderful to hear.
<dipankar> manusheel: Hello Sir. Sorry, had to go somewhere urgently.
<dipankar> dfarning: Hello. Sorry got late a bit
<manusheel> dfarning: In this way, our patches will go upstream to Debian, and will be easily synced with Ubuntu. Will save us lot of trouble while working on each of the functional areas.
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure. You can join us in the assignments now.
<manusheel> dipankar: How has the git work been coming along?
<dipankar> manusheel: Sir, I got started with adding files and committing in git.
<dfarning> manusheel, Yes exactly the 'cost' of learning the new skill will be paid back within a couple weeks because of the reduced maintaince work.
<manusheel> dipankar: Great. That is neat to hear. Please document the required things when you get time.
<dipankar> manusheel: Next task that Luke assigned me was trying out updating a package. This I am planning to do now before going to sleep.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. The idea is to get our team to become a master in core operating system functional areas, and develop core technical expertise. The following steps should be very helpful in this direction.
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure. That is a neat workflow.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thank you for raising the issues. I'll put them in the spreadsheet.
<manusheel> We'll start working on them once we arrive at good conclusion on the set of tasks assigned to all of us.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, please assign me some task for the coming days
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, Kandarp.
<dipankar> manusheel, dfarning : I guess I have missed quite a lot of things.. Let me go through irclogs. I will join you in a 5 minutes
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure.
<manusheel> kandarpk: You have debian at your system, right? neeraj: you too, right?
<manusheel> system -> local machine.
<kandarpk> yes sir
<neeraj> manusheel sir: no.. I don't have debian on my system
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. We should start working on the blocker issues in Debian.
<manusheel> neeraj: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Me and David just had a discussion on it.
<manusheel> neeraj: Learning git and how to package with git is something that we all need to learn to effectively work on the entire packaging workflow. Would like you and Kandarp to work with Dipankar and Luke on developing a clear understanding on this area.
<dipankar> lfaraone: ping
<manusheel> neeraj: It would be great if you work on activities while developing this skill set. You'll need to set up the Debian system on your local machine.
<manusheel> neeraj: Will send you a document on it.
<manusheel> neeraj: Any questions you have in reference to this area?
<neeraj> manusheel sir: I guess no ques till now.. Will get back to you or dfarning in case if I need any help.. :)
<dipankar> lfaraone: you around?
<manusheel> neeraj: Neat.
<lfaraone> dipankar: sorry, still in the mtg
<manusheel> neeraj: I'll send you a manual to get an understand of Sugar software activities (applications).
<dipankar> lfaraone: ok, No problem
<manusheel> neeraj: Do go through it side by side.
<neeraj> manusheel sir: Ok
<manusheel> kandarpk: I would like you to learn to use git and how to package with git. That is very important for all us to understand the entire packaging workflows.
<kandarpk> Ok
<kandarpk> sir
<manusheel> Would like to work with Dipankar, Luke and Neeraj on this area.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I would like you to work on blocker issues in Debian while working on this key area.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, issues like ?
<manusheel> The focus will be on control panel, activation and interface in the beginning.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Three of the issues that were reported by you are blocker issues.
<manusheel> Let us fix them at the earliest.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<manusheel> We can start with -
<manusheel> 1) sugar-emulator crashes on selecting date/time under My Settings.
<manusheel> 3)  nothing happens on selecting language, except for cross and tick appearing on top right side.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, 1) is solved
<kandarpk> after updating
<manusheel> 5) Emulator doesn't restart automatically after changing color
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, great.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, the emulator never restarts
<kandarpk> after updating values
<kandarpk> under my settings
<manusheel> kandarpk: That is an issue, Kandarp. We'll need to open a separate issue for this.
<dfarning> I am going to good to lunch.  but before I go I would like to mention that I had a good talk with Jonas this morning.  He understands our long term commitment to Sugar on Ubuntu and Debian.  He will try to be as patient and helpful as possible..... but while jonas has very good technical skills, he somethimes forgets to use his social skill.  So please don't take anything he says personally:)
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you for informing us about it. Appreciate your support.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us see if we can get some help on this issue.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you undo the changes and see if the emulator starts up?
<kandarpk> the emulator can be restarted manually
<kandarpk> there is no problem in that
<kandarpk> but shouldn't selecting restart now restart it automatically ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us discuss this issue on debian mailing list, and see if we can get some help for this issue.
<manusheel> It should.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please mention the initial issue, the fix committed, the new issue (emulator restart problem) in that memo.
<kandarpk> Ok sir
<dipankar> manusheel: Sir, I have done the upgrading a packaging in git.
<manusheel> dipankar: Neat. Glad to hear.
<manusheel> How did you find it?
<manusheel> kandarpk:Great.
<dipankar> manusheel: Sir, They are somewhat different from regular packaging that we have done so far..
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us work on the other two issues #3 and #5 in the meantime.
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok, in what all aspects?
<manusheel> Surely, they ought to be different.
<dipankar> manusheel: Sir, like we are not running buildpackage after changing any file
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure, Dipankar.
<dipankar> manusheel: Sir, we just run git commit
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes.
<dipankar> manusheel: Sir, then how come the changes are uploaded to git..
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please send me the documentation reports too whenever you get time today or tomorrow.
<kandarpk> Sir. I've made the docs but was not able to run sphinx to generate HTMLs
<manusheel> dipankar: They are approved by the central maintainer, and pushed by the person. We do a git push for pushing the changes to the git.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<kandarpk> Its not installed on Debian
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<dipankar> manusheel: Sir, Ok.. So we need not necessarily build package for pushing changes in git unlike ppa
<dipankar> ?
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes. That part is done by the tree maintainer. We can do that only when the person gives us those rights.
<manusheel> dipankar - ppa is "personal" package manager. Git is not a personal package manager :-)
<dipankar> manusheel: ok Sir.. That makes sense, :)
<manusheel> dipankar : :-)
<manusheel> dipankar: Please do the git documentation at the earliest.
<manusheel> dipankar: Very important. Kandarp and Neeraj will be coming upto speed on this front. They'll need in their core functional tasks.
<dipankar> ok Sir.. How about I do the documentation first thing in the morning tomorrow?
<manusheel> dipankar: Sure.
<dipankar> side-by-side I can continue understanding git closely.
<manusheel> dipankar: Absolutely.
<dipankar> I miss the bug removal tasks! :( They used to be so challenging..
<manusheel> dipankar: You'll be working on them after completing this part. Very very important.
<dipankar> ok Sir :)
<manusheel> dipankar: That area has not been very well done.
<manusheel> dipankar: Power management is the functional area that I would like you to test side by side as you get time.
<neeraj> dipankar: kandarpk sir please upload the documents on usr development folder which Manu sir shared with us..
<manusheel> yes, please do so there too, as explained in the e-mail.
<kandarpk> dipankar, you modified sugar-emulator script successfully ?
<dipankar> neeraj: I didn't get you clearly..
<dipankar> L(
<manusheel> dipankar, neeraj, kandarpk: will be writing a couple of technical documents. Please send me an e-mail to expedite communication.
<dipankar> kandarpk: Sir. Sorry not yet.. David was able to produce the result from same codes where as I couldn't
<kandarpk> ok
<dipankar> kandarpk: Sir, I will check that fix again tomorrow by running an update.
<kandarpk> dipankar: you can replace $@ with -f
<kandarpk> in /usr/bin/sugar-emulator
<kandarpk> last line in the script
<neeraj>  dipankar  log in into your seeta mail a/c. Go to google -documents-> shared folder with me
<kandarpk> dipankar, and just comment out the original line
<kandarpk> do not modify it
<dipankar> actually the file we should be looking for is /usr/share/applications/sugar-emulator
<kandarpk> so that you know what the original script was
<kandarpk> the main menu is using /usr/bin/su...
<kandarpk> so just thought that one is to be used
<dipankar> hmm...
<dipankar> you may be correct..
<dipankar> but can try this in the morning only
<dipankar> I am laptop and all sugar packages are installed on desktop (test-machine)
<kandarpk> np
<dipankar> but sure I will give that a try
<kandarpk> you just need to edit 1 line
<kandarpk> that worked for me
<dipankar> I got you :) The python -c... line
<kandarpk> so not to worry
<kandarpk> yup
<kandarpk> remember : do not modify
<kandarpk> just comment it out
<dipankar> I thought -f was checked by the script only..
<kandarpk> $@ means command line argument
<dipankar> ohk.. that explains
<kandarpk> so, if you want it to always run in full screen
<dipankar> ...change $@ to -f
<dipankar> ?
<kandarpk> yeah
<dipankar> But I was thinking another way
<kandarpk> dipankar, like ?
<dipankar> there is this file, sugar.desktop in /usr/share/applications/
<dipankar> or sugar-emulator,.. confused with name..
<dipankar> :P
<kandarpk> sugar-emulator.desktop
<kandarpk> :)
<dipankar> so in that file, the script /bin/sugar-emulator is called..
<kandarpk> ok
<dipankar> with a line Exec = '/usr/bin/sugar-emulator'
<dipankar> I was thinking of adding a -f in the above
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> hmm
<kandarpk> thats a better option
<dipankar> that would make the situation: if somebody runs emulator from applications menu
<dipankar> s/he will get a full screen
<kandarpk> yeah
<kandarpk> you are right
<dipankar> but for developers like us, in terminal running 'sugar-emulator' would run a window mode
<kandarpk> and executing emulator from terminal wont change its default behaviour
<kandarpk> definitely a better approach
<dipankar> I guess that would be a better option :)
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> This above process worked in David's machine
<dipankar> But not on mine :(
<kandarpk> :(
<dipankar> I have to try again tomorrow morning
<dipankar> btw how's Debian as compared to Ubuntu?
<kandarpk> looks good
<dipankar> seriously??
<kandarpk> but not much of a difference
<kandarpk> in the end they all are running Gnome
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> would try that some day..
<kandarpk> hmmm
<dipankar> So, the packages are working fine there?
<kandarpk> sugar is wonderful
<kandarpk> on debian
<kandarpk> completely different experience
<dipankar> neeraj: Ok got it now.. I will do as you mentioned
<dipankar> kandarpk: sir how so?
<dipankar> I mean the packages are same...
<kandarpk> but everything is working almost perfectly
<kandarpk> the web browser
<kandarpk> is just like any other we use
<dipankar> thats why we are here :P
<dipankar> UBUNTU-SUGAR-REMIX!
<kandarpk> :)
<dipankar> manusheel sir, kandarpk sir, neeraj , dfarning : I should go to bed now :) Bye all.  Goodnight
<neeraj> dipankar: good night
<kandarpk> good night
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-01
<dfarning> good morning
<dipankar> dfarning, hello.
<dipankar> lfaraone, you around?
<dfarning> dipankar, hello
<dipankar> dfarning, how was your day?
<dfarning> dipankar, It was good, and your night?
<dipankar> dfarning, terrible.. Could sleep properly :( Feeling really weird right now
<dipankar> *Couldn't
<dfarning> dipankar, argg that sucks:(
<dfarning> will you be around today?
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah sure :)
<dfarning> dipankar, What do you have planned?
<dipankar> dfarning, I tried updating a package sugar-memorize last night. Some doubts that I wanted to ask
<dipankar> dfarning, The wget -P <download-link> was not working,
<dipankar> removing -P did.
<dfarning> dipankar, what does the P flag do?  I'm scanning the man page
<dipankar> -P,  --directory-prefix=PREFIX  save files to PREFIX/...
<dipankar> dfarning, ^^
<dfarning> dipankar, ok found it -P is prefix
<dipankar> dfarning, but what does prefix mean hear?
<dipankar> *hear -> here
<dfarning> dipankar, I think that it will tell wget where to put the download.  The default is . which means the current dir.
<dfarning> i think if you use the -P flag you have to give a valid local directory
<dipankar> dfarning, ok.. I guess I am comfortable with 'wget <download-link>' right now :)
<dfarning> dipankar, yep 99% of the time that is what you will use
<dipankar> dfarning, I did not do the 'git-push' as I don't have an account yet for upload.
<dfarning> dipankar, a very handy flag for wget is -c   is means continue.  If a download fails partway though you can just restart it where it left off.
<dfarning> dipankar, do you know how to make a patch with git?
<dipankar> dfarning, lfaraone showed me using 3.0(quilte=) in which I simply added a patch file to the folder debian/patch/
<dipankar> and also in the series file
<dfarning> ok what I am talking about is the command git-diff.  It allows you to change your recent changes, in a git repository, into a patch file.
<dipankar> ok..
<dfarning> dipankar, http://learn.github.com/p/diff.html is a good reference.
<dfarning> dipankar, can you try to make a diff and send it to me?
<dipankar> dfarning, ok.. I might be a bit slow today. :(
<dfarning> dipankar, np.
<dipankar> dfarning, Ok.. Here are some problems
<dipankar> dfarning, 1. 'git status' gives the output : commit message + another line :# Untracked files:
<dipankar> #   (use "git add <file>..." to include in what will be committed)
<dipankar> #
<dipankar> #	sugar-memorize-activity_33.orig.tar.bz2
<dfarning> what this is telling you is that the last thing you did is drop the .bz2 file into the package and did not commit it yet.
<dfarning> dipankar, is that what you intended?
<dipankar> dfarning, I ran 'git diff' no output came. But I then ran 'git diff --cached', then I got the following output : diff --git a/NEWS b/NEWS
<dipankar> index e2d6a52..90e830d 100644
<dipankar> --- a/NEWS
<dipankar> +++ b/NEWS
<dipankar> @@ -1,6 +1,5 @@
<dipankar> -28
<dipankar> -
<dipankar> -27
<dipankar> +33
<dipankar> +* Trial by Dipankar Patro.
<dipankar>  
<dipankar>  26
<dipankar>  
<dipankar> dfarning, I guess I haven't added the .orig tarball yet
<dfarning> yes, the term you are look for is commit.  with git you can do a bunch of edits to the repository.  Then when you are happy with your changes you must commit them.
<lfaraone> dipankar: hi.
<dipankar> lfaraone, welcome back.
<dfarning> dipankar, I like to keep the cheet sheet at http://github.com/guides/git-cheat-sheet handy
<dipankar> dfarning, I meant that  I did not do the command 'git add <.orig tarball> ' only :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, we are discussing git repo..
<lfaraone> dipankar: cool.
<lfaraone> dipankar: what you meant to say earlier is "3.0 (quilt)". It's a version of Debian package source that uses the quilt patch system to manage patches. As we talked about earlier, 3.0 (quilt) is compatible with the sort of patches generated by git.
<lfaraone> dipankar: how would you figure this could be useful?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I guess, I don't have to make a .patch file.. I will just change the files as per requirements
<dipankar> run git diff
<lfaraone> dipankar: that's one use of it.
<dipankar> *after adding them through 'git add'
<lfaraone> dipankar: large software projects use git to track changes to their files.
<lfaraone> dipankar: each change is recorded as a commit.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk..
<lfaraone> dipankar: so, if a version of sugar was released, and a bug was found...
<lfaraone> dipankar: .. and the bug was fixed in a git commit, you could look at the commit to see what changed.
<lfaraone> dipankar: that commit may be used as a patch against a released version we're packaging, as we did earlier.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok..
<lfaraone> dipankar: does that make sense?
<dipankar> lfaraone, yes.. so tracking is git's specialty
<lfaraone> dipankar: and we understand how that could be useful to us, when we've got several people working on a package.
<lfaraone> dipankar: they can each work on changes, committing to their local branches until they get something worth publishing, and then push it up. if changes have been made on the remote repository, they can be merged in before the push.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok..
<dipankar> lfaraone, so we have to manually search for changes before pushing? or it will be done automatically?
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, if you push and there are remote changes, it'll tell you :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, thats great.
<lfaraone> dipankar: http://progit.org/book/ch3-0.html explains how this works.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I ran 'git diff'.. but no output came
<lfaraone> dipankar: probably because you didn't make any changes since your last commit.
<lfaraone> dipankar: if you want to get the changes between commits, read up on the syntax for git-diff.
<lfaraone> ("man git-diff")
<dipankar> lfaraone, But I did change a file. And I get o/p in 'git diff --cached'
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. you then added it, right?
<lfaraone> dipankar: look at git-diff's manpage, and read through the first three examples.
<dipankar> lfaraone, yes
<dipankar> ok
<lfaraone> dipankar: so, what's the difference between git-diff with or without --cache?
<lfaraone> *cached
<dipankar> lfaraone, git-diff is used for changes about to be staged (before adding)
<dipankar> lfaraone, git-diff --cached is used for changes staged but before committing
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. so you understand why --cached worked before when using git-diff without it did not?
<dipankar> lfaraone, yes. Because I added the NEWS file before
<lfaraone> graet.
<dipankar> so git-diff didnot work
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> BTW lfaraone, How do I generate a diff file that can be used for patch?
<dipankar> lfaraone, Like the one we used for patching previously.
<lfaraone> dipankar: I believe the diffs generated by git can be used, no?
<dipankar> lfaraone, sorry, have put my question in a wrong way. It is 'how do i generate a patch file?'
<dipankar> lfaraone, yes that can be used..
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, when you run git-diff, you get something like this, right? http://sprunge.us/HRci (albiet with different content)
<lfaraone> dipankar: doesn't that look similar to the other patch file we looked at?
<lfaraone> dipankar: if you take the output of git-diff, and put it in a file in the right location, you're golden.
<dipankar> lfaraone, got it. :).
<dipankar> lfaraone, the command can be : git diff > abc.patch
<lfaraone> dipankar: exactly.
<dipankar> lfaraone, when committing, we already have changed our source file.. So I guess we don't have to patch again
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes. keep in mind, however, that we don't like to make changes to the source file directly when we're doing Debian packaging.
<lfaraone> dipankar: since direct changes are difficult to audit and hard to migrate when we rebase on a new upstream version. (the changes get lost)
<dipankar> lfaraone, so how do I work that out?
<dipankar> Like without changing the source, but still making corrections required..
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, one way to do it is to make changes to a file, do git-diff, save the patch, and revert your changes. that's time consuming.
<dipankar> ok..
<lfaraone> dipankar: instead, there's a tool called quilt which handles a deal of that for you. quilt is what dpkg-source is using internally to edit patches.
<lfaraone> dipankar: I highly recommend you read http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html to understand how quilt works, but we'll get to that later.
<lfaraone> dipankar: in the near-term, I have a short task for you.
<dipankar> lfaraone, sure
<lfaraone> dipankar: on http://git.debian.org/ , you'll find there's a repository called sugar-terminal-activity.git in collab-maint.
<lfaraone> dipankar: are your SSH keys properly set up with alioth.debian.org?
<dipankar> no..
<dipankar> I haven't done that yet.
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. since git.debian.org uses alioth for authentication, you'll need to add youyr SSH keys.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok..
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am at the sugar-terminal-activity
<dipankar> page
<lfaraone> dipankar: then, I'd like you to clone the sugar-terminal-activity.git repository using the "git+ssh" url listed on the page you're seeing now. Edit the debian/control.in file and update the description of the package using similar text to what is used in the description of http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-calculate-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/control.in;h=ae9a2b9989f80377c248ca774c869e0f052d7242;hb=dc85b18722eaac7f0457597a6a90b83
<lfaraone> dipankar: commit your change to the local repository using a descriptive commit message, then push your changes up.
<lfaraone> dipankar: let me know if/when you get stuck.
<dipankar> lfaraone, it might take sometime..
<lfaraone> dipankar: no worries, I'll be going to sleep in a few hours, we can talk about it in the morning :)
<lfaraone> *going to sleep in a few minutes for several hours
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok.. Its nearing 0000 hrs there :)
<lfaraone> yep.
<dipankar> but I will definitely complete it by the time you wake up..
<dipankar> lfaraone, about the ssh key. They are to be added on the alioth site. right?
<lfaraone> dipankar: Yes. See http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/SSH for a description of how alioth's SSH services work.
<dfarning> lfaraone, dipankar nice job and a good learning task for dipankar to acomplish
<dipankar> dfarning, :).. Like you said lfaraone is a really good teacher.
<lfaraone> dfarning: it was jonas' idea a while ago, I haven't gotten around to updating the GettingStartedGuide to talk about it yet.
<lfaraone> dfarning: so I can only take some credit :)
 * lfaraone will brb in 12.
<dfarning> dipankar, so it looks like you are set for a couple of hour:)
<dipankar> dfarning, yup..
<dipankar> dfarning, btw the sugar-emulator fix is still not working on my machine :P
<dipankar> dfarning, the one with the /usr/share/applications/sugar.desktop
<dfarning> dipankar, let's worry about that after you have gotten the correct packaging method down.  Then we can use that bug as a first 'real' application of what you are learning.
<dipankar> dfarning, great :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, that is is good.
<dfarning> what are you going to work on today?
<kandarpk> those bugs that I reported yesterday
<kandarpk> Vijit has send some help
<dfarning> kandarpk, the ones in debian?
<kandarpk> yes
<kandarpk> dfarning, would you like to recommend anything else that I should do ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: by the way, I hope you didn't take my email as a reproach.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I apologieze if I came across as critical.
<dfarning> kandarpk, that sounds good.  when you come up with a fix for one of them, will you let me know.  I'll help you work through the debian bugtracker.
<kandarpk> lfaraone, It was good advice
<dfarning> lfaraone, or if you are going to be here a while can you explain the debian bug tracker to kandarpk?
<kandarpk> dfarning, sure
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'll be off in hopefully five minutes.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: basically, before reporting a bug, it's usually a good idea to discuss the issue via IRC with others to ensure that the bug you report is really a bug.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: and when you finally do, it's important to identify three key components.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: detailed on http://homepages.tesco.net/~J.deBoynePollard/FGA/problem-report-standard-litany.html
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what you did, what happened, why that isn't what you expected.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<kandarpk> lfaraone, missed most of them in my mail
<lfaraone> kandarpk: bonus is if you're able to provide a patch, or something that shows that the behavior is bad. like, "this used to work but doens't now" ( a regression ), or "the docs say it does this but in reality it doesn't" ( a bug in the docs, the code, or both )
<lfaraone> kandarpk: no worries, most people do the first few times.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<lfaraone> anyway, I'm off. I'm sure dfarning will not steer you wrong.
<lfaraone> dipankar: good luck on your quest. let me know if you encounter any gremlins.
<dipankar> lfaraone, whats the password??
<dipankar> :P
<dipankar> it is not accepting mine..
<lfaraone> dipankar: it's asking for your alioth password.
<lfaraone> dipankar: keep in mind you have to specify your user name.
<lfaraone> (since I doubt your local user name is dipankar-guest)
<dipankar> lfaraone, in git clone too?
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, you're cloning via SSH.
<dfarning> kandarpk, ping me when you are ready to create create a bug report/patch submission and we can go over it together.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk.. that means the syntax should be : git clone <user-name>@git+ssh...??
<kandarpk> dfarning: is it really a bug, then ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: either explicitly specify it (like your-user-name-goes-here@git.debian.org) or use the tips on http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/SSH
<lfaraone> dipankar: git+ssh://username@git.debian.org/etc
<dfarning> kandarpk, which issue?
<kandarpk> or can it be the default behaviour in sugar ?
<kandarpk> to restart sugar-emulator
<kandarpk> after clicking on restart now
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk.. I guess I have to go through the wiki site once again...
<kandarpk> *restart manually
<dfarning> kandarpk, hmm how about creating a draft bug report with the information luke suggested.  and we can discuss the issues in the context of the report.
 * lfaraone is seriously sleeping now.
<dfarning> good bug reports take pratice.
<kandarpk> dfarning, am I required a file a report on bug tracker ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, no just write a draft bug report at http://openetherpad.org/49lCAfLuoN then we can go over it together.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning, around ?
<dfarning> yes
<kandarpk> dfarning, I've drafted the report
<kandarpk> is it ok ?
<dfarning> looking
<ankurkhurana> hello dfarning ,
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, goodmorning. how are you?
<ankurkhurana> i am fine :) ,
<ankurkhurana> dfarning: i installed 10.04 and 10.10 on virtual box under windows
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, how do they work?
<ankurkhurana> i was having problem using dual boot system, so i did that.Primarily i have updated everything, but i was seking help how to import my pgp keys
<ankurkhurana> they work fine, some more fine tuning needed and they will be as good as old
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, the easiest way I have found to move stuff around between vms is ssh
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, do you have an account on the build vm?
<ankurkhurana> dfarning: I have imported my old pgp key to my new vm system through password and encryption manager, should i do anything else as well?
<ankurkhurana> yes i have access to vm
<ankurkhurana> i will generate my public keys and post it to authorized_keys, but i was confused regarding format.
<dfarning> ok, you are asking a different question than I was answering:(
<ankurkhurana> that too was my question ,which i was going to ask after this:)
<dfarning> I don't know how to move keys around I only have one gpg key on my primary desktop.
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, with reguard to moving files around in general I like to 'scp' to a remote server and scp them back to the other machine
<ankurkhurana> dfarning: okay, i will try to do some more tweaking,in btw i wanted to know should i only post my ssh public key to authorized_keys or is there anything else needed.?
<ankurkhurana> in vm
<ankurkhurana> *remote vm
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, that should be it.
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you copy the bug report we were working on to a google doc and start working on the next one?
<kandarpk> sure
<kandarpk> only the report part ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, lets start with the report. then we can add what ever else is needed.
<kandarpk> ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning, should I report back on the mailing list ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, lets wait until we have a bug report we are happy with and then file it in the debian bug tracker.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> Thanks
<dfarning> kandarpk, your welcome.
<dfarning> kandarpk, ankurkhurana  I am getting sleepy so I will go to bed. I will try to be back in 5.5 to 6 hours
<kandarpk> dfarning, Good night
<ankurkhurana> dfarning:  good night :)
<dfarning> Thanks for sticking with on this I know your are learning at lot of new stuff and process.
<kandarpk> dfarning, you are a great mentor to have
<dfarning> FWIW, manu has assigned me some readings so I can learn how to speak the QA language that shops like yours use:)
<dfarning> Im learning too:)
<ankurkhurana> kandarpk:  are you aware of the process of uploading packages of 10.04 to 10.10 ppa
<ankurkhurana> ?
<kandarpk> ankurkhurana, no.
<ankurkhurana> okay
<dfarning> good morning Manusheel
<Manusheel> dfarning: Good morning David.
<dipankar> dfarning, goodmorning.
<dipankar> lfaraone, you up? goodmorning
<lfaraone> dipankar: how can you tell?
<lfaraone> dipankar: I'm just going through some email, then off to breakfast.
<lfaraone> dipankar: what can I help you with?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I pushed the changes that you wanted me to.
<dipankar> lfaraone, you have your breakfast then we will continue on git. :)
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning
<dipankar> dfarning, how are you?
<dfarning> dipankar, I am doing well and you.
<dipankar> dfarning, I am doing great. :)
<dfarning> dipankar, how did the packaging go last night?
<dipankar> dfarning, I have pushed the changes that Luke told me to do. Luke will be verifying it (He is having his breakfast)
<dfarning> dipankar, that is great.
<dipankar> dfarning, I hope I have done it correctly :)
<dfarning> dipankar, if not lfaraone will help you get it straight.
<dipankar> dfarning, Sure!
<dipankar> dfarning, I was trying the neighbourhood view on sugar today.
<dipankar> dfarning, It is weird that I couldn't find any user in my neighbourhood unlike before.
<dipankar> dfarning, Earlier I could find many sugar users there. Does this happen with you?
<dfarning> dipankar, I have to run for a few minutes.  I'll be back as soon as I can
<lfaraone> dipankar: looks good, give me a second.
<dipankar> lfaraone, no problem. Take your time
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, only one thing: all lines in control should be wrapped at 72 characters. I did that for you, and pushed up. You should be able to pull down the changes via something like "git pull origin master"
<lfaraone> dipankar: now, look in the debian/ folder for the package. there should be two similarly named files, one "debian/control" and one "debian/control.in". What is the difference between these two?
<dipankar> lfaraone, brb in 5
<dipankar> lfaraone, control.in has cdbs format
<dipankar> lfaraone, control.in also has git repo ino
<dipankar> *f/ino/info
<lfaraone> dipankar: correct on both, but the second is just because we haven't regenerated debian/control yet.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok..
<lfaraone> dipankar: basically, CDBS has some magic where it can automatically determine some of the packages your package build-depends on.
<lfaraone> dipankar: to do that, you create a debian/control.in file where you  include a substitution line, "@cdbs@", that gets replaced when you run a special command.
<lfaraone> dipankar: the special (and rather unobvious, admittedly) command to regenerate debian/control fron debian/control.in is "DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 fakeroot debian/rules clean"
<lfaraone> dipankar: after you make changes to debian/control.in (and commit them!), regenerate debian/control and commit that separately. (this way we can differentiate between stuff you did manually and stuff done by a regeneration script)
<lfaraone> dipankar: so, pull my changes if you haven't already, regenerate debian/control fron debian/control.in, commit them, and push it up.
<dipankar> lfaraone, that was a long!...
<lfaraone> dipankar: huh?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I pulled your changes..
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay,  was there a problem?
<dipankar> lfaraone, nope, now I have to regenerate debian/control from debian/control?
<lfaraone> dipankar: from debian/control.in, yes.
<lfaraone> dipankar: if you like, run git-diff before you commit the result to see what regenerating did.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  can you help me as well as of now ? if you are not too busy
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: sure. by the way, in the future, don't bother asking, just say your question and one of us will help you when we're free.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  I have to upload sugar packages for 10.10 . what would be the right steps for starters
<ankurkhurana> Ii have a test vm for maverick
<ankurkhurana> what i was thinking that we ned to change my dput configuration ,and istead of lucid
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: what sort of sugar packages? activities? core packages?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: okay, so your question is how you upload packages directly to maverick in a PPA?
<ankurkhurana> i should write maverick
<ankurkhurana> yes
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: that sounds reasonable.
<dipankar> lfaraone, why not copy package to maverick series?
<ankurkhurana> Is the ppa for maverick is automatically created in launchpad? i searched on net
<ankurkhurana> but was not able to find suitable answer.
<ankurkhurana> also can i upload directly from 10.04 or should i upload from 10.10 environment?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: there is no need to create one, the same PPA can contain lucid, maverick, karmic, intrepid, etc packages.
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, you could, but you usually have to rebuild the source for changes since Lucid.
<dipankar> lfaraone, makes sense..
<dipankar> lfaraone, btw I ran git-diff
<lfaraone> okay, and did you see what you expected?
<ankurkhurana> but i was thinking of downloading the packages and then re upload , is that a good idea?
<ankurkhurana> and i will have to change lucid to maverick in change log as well i suppose in top line
<ankurkhurana> ?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: you can. you'll just have to change the version number so that the PPA will accept it.
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: you should, but it's not required if you override in dput.cf. I recommend it, though.
<lfaraone> for clarity's sake.
<dipankar> lfaraone, got the difference b/w the control.in files
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  for how much time you will be around ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. commit your changes and push them up so I can take a look at them.
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: til about noonish EST. it's 9:30 right now.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  while i do my work i was wondering ubuntu series name is named as per the alphabetical order ? last one was karmic kola -> lucid lynx ->now maverick meerkat ?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: well, there has to be an order of some sort, right? :)
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: and that way if I put "+maverick" at the end of a version number, it'll trump "+lucid" :D
<ankurkhurana> :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, done
<lfaraone> dipankar: great.
<lfaraone> dipankar: you can see all the changes made to the branch via the webui at http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-terminal-activity.git
<dipankar> lfaraone, was there only :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. go to the shortlog link on that page. do all the changes I made make sense?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I guess I forgot to add the 'debian/control.in' file too
<dfarning> \
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, you didn't make any changes to debian/control.in, so it's not a problem.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone, it says No host for sugarteam-maverick found in config
<ankurkhurana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/457842/
<ankurkhurana> ^^ log file of proceedings
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: okay.
<lfaraone> dipankar, ankurkhurana, for future use, can you both do "sudo apt-get install curl" on your systems?
<ankurkhurana> ofcourse
<ankurkhurana> already installed
<dipankar> 'curl' for?
<ankurkhurana> dipankar, man curl
<ankurkhurana> but what will be the exact use?
<dipankar> already installed.. must be done at start only..
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: run "cat ~/.dput.cf | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us" and give me the resulting URL.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  http://sprunge.us/LFbK
<dipankar> lfaraone, aah.. got it..
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: cool. the point of that command was to pipe the output of cat to curl, which sends it to sprunge.us. Sprunge.us is a command-line pastebin :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, nice
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  i think i forgot to change upper field
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: yeah.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone, package uploaded and that curl thing is very useful :). waiting for package confirmation
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, which field did you change '[sugar-lucid]'?
<ankurkhurana> yes
<ankurkhurana> i changes it before in input line
<dipankar> lfaraone, Ok the site is really helpful..
<lfaraone> dipankar: the first field is just the name, by the way. it doens't really do anything,y ou could call it "fadjiasdasd-magic-gnus" for all dput cares :)
<ankurkhurana> but forgot to change it in the top one.Now let us see. dipankar  , to prevent sugar from crashing at start, which package did we change?
<lfaraone> dipankar: now, I'd like you to create a new git repository in a new folder.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone, but it only worked after i changed it sugarteam-maverick
<ankurkhurana> else it was giving error
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: that's becasue you said "dput sugarteam-maverick ..."
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: dput does not care what it's named, but you have to use the same name on the command line as you do in the file. we only use "sugarteam-RELEASE" so that it's easy to understand.
<dipankar> lfaraone, :) now i got what was ankur's error
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: with the file as yo u had it before, you could have said "dput sugarteam-lucid" and it would have uplaoded to maverick per your wishes in the file :)
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, s-p-s package for sugar-start-up
<dipankar> *crash
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, in a new directory, run "apt-get source sugar-logviewer-activity".
<dipankar> lfaraone, in a minute
<lfaraone> dipankar: we're going to have you convert an activity packaged only in Ubuntu to git repository ready for a release.
<ankurkhurana> oh, that means what the name of dput is ,the same is to be given in command
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: yes.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  The package was accepted , in what time i should try to check it in 10.10? just after it gets build in ppa?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: sure.
<dipankar> lfaraone, done
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, read the first section (until "importing a new upstream version") of http://honk.sigxcpu.org/projects/git-buildpackage/manual-html/gbp.import.html#GBP.IMPORT.EXISTING
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok..
<lfaraone> dipankar: this describes how to  import an existing Debian/Ubuntu package into a git repository.
<lfaraone> dipankar: what is the command you would  use to import sugar-logviewer-activity?
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone, will you mind looking at ppa ,as i have just uploaded sugar-artwork , and i was proceeding with others , in case if there is any change needed as such.
<ankurkhurana> https://launchpad.net/~sugarteam/+archive/ppa/+packages
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: okay, what do you want me to verify?
<ankurkhurana> hmmm , if there is anything out of line which generally should not be there, well not much as such.
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: in your changelog entry, you said "New upstream release for Maverick Meerkat". An "upstream release" is a release from Sugar Labs. Typically, you only have them when you're changing the upstream version part and providing a new upstream tarball. That didn't happen here.
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: What you probably  meant was "Package rebuilt for Maverick Meerkat", I think.
<dfarning> 0/=
<dfarning> ";
<lfaraone> dfarning: having trouble?
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone, then should i upload them again?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: no, just keep this in mind for the future.
<ankurkhurana> i just uploaded s-p-s as well :(
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  will bear that in mind for future .
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: also, keep in mind you might want to use a version number that reflects that you didn't make any additional changes to the package. Since you used 0.88.1-1ubuntu2, if you wanted to upload to Lucid you'd have to make it 0.88.1-1ubuntu3 for lucid. you see how this is unsustainable?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: ideally, if you're doing a "no-change-rebuild", you should just add "+lucid" or "+maverick" to the end, or something like tha.
<ankurkhurana> do u mean 1ubuntu1+maverick
<ankurkhurana> like that
<ankurkhurana> ?
<lfaraone>  ankurkhurana sure.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone, i will send you a change log this time before i upload, just to make sure i dont do any other mistake.
<lfaraone> dipankar: hi, did you get my last message?
<dipankar> lfaraone, got d/c
<lfaraone> dipankar: no worries. "10:04  lfaraone$ dipankar: what is the command you would  use to import sugar-logviewer-activity?"
<dipankar> lfaraone, <dipankar> lfaraone, just a confusion.. can't the 'debcheckout' be used here too?
<lfaraone> dipankar: try it.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone, please see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/457851/
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: sure. Neeraj shouldn't have done "0.88.1-1" before as the NUV, but we're stuck with it so what you did is good.
<dipankar> lfaraone, :) failed. no repo found..
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep. debcheckout looks at those "Vcs-**" fields that you saw earlier in debian/control.
<dipankar> ok...
<lfaraone> dipankar: if the package doesn't have them (in this case because sugar-logviewer-activity is not in a VCS system), then it won't work :)
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  then i guess i will be uploading it as it is.
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: yes, what you did is good.
<lfaraone> dipankar: as part  of our task, we'll fix that.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok..
<lfaraone> dipankar: so you read the page I linked you, right?
<lfaraone> dipankar: adding a bit to what they say, "If you want to be able to exactly recreate the original tarball (orig.tar.gz) from Git you should also specify the --pristine-tar option. This is recommended."
<lfaraone> dipankar: I go further: we always do this. (until we tell git to do it for us, but we'll get ot that later)
<dipankar> lfaraone, confused :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. do you understand what the dsc is?
<dipankar> lfaraone, Yes.. it describes the source package
<lfaraone> dipankar: cool. so, git-buildpackage has a command "git-import-dsc". What does that do?
<dipankar> lfaraone, it creates a new git repo with the existing package source..
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone, dipankar  http://paste.ubuntu.com/457853/
<ankurkhurana> any pointers?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep. it puts the upstream source in a separate branch, along with the  info required to generate the original tarball, if you use --pristine-tar
<ankurkhurana> ^^ the link is to content of mail i got for rejection of package.
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, you have to sign manually first using the debsign
<lfaraone> dipankar: --pristine-tar makes our life easier. we love --pristine-tar. we use it like a lucky charm, to ward off broken tarballs :P
<dipankar> commans
<dipankar> command
<ankurkhurana> i used dch -i, so it signed automatically, when i built packagte.Also i have uploaded s-p-s package and artwork package using same method
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk... Thats why git-buildpackage didn't require us find the original tarball ourselves
<dipankar> :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: I'm exaggerating here, of course. but you get th epoint.
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, try this site : http://ubuntusci.meraka.org.za/wiki/PPAIntro
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, I never had this problem AFAIR
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: what was the exact command you used to dput? If you just do "dput something.changes" you'll upload directly to the main ubuntu archive, which will reject your upload since you're not an Ubuntu Developer :)
<ankurkhurana> oh, got my mistake. silly one from my side.
<dipankar> lfaraone, so I use the command git-import-dsc or apt-get source?
<dipankar> lfaraone, ?
<lfaraone> hold on, sorry, on the phone.
<dipankar> lfaraone, no problem.
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, when you do apt-get source apt downloads the dsc, orig, etc and unpacks it.
<lfaraone> dipankar: you can remove the unpacked directory, since we're not going to use it.
<lfaraone> dipankar: but we can use git-import-dsc on the resulting dsc and orig tarball etc to create a git repository out of the old package version.
<lfaraone> dipankar: like "git-import-dsc --pristine-tar path/to/package.dsc"
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  power off, will meet you as soon as it come back
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok..
<ankurkhurana> was on back up now, will go after uploading this package
<lfaraone> dipankar: aside: when you end your sentence with ".." or "...", I take that as a "uh, okay, that doesn't really make sense, can you explain more?". Is that  interpretation accurate?
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone, no
<ankurkhurana> it means nothing, just symbolic to continue the conversation , dipankar , am i right
<lfaraone> okay, just checking.
<ankurkhurana> ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, nope. My ".." or "..." means 'ok, I got it. now I can continue'
<dipankar> ankur got that right :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, I will try to use less '..' or '...'
<lfaraone> dipankar: it's not important, I was just confused.
<Neeraj> lfaraone, good morning :)
<lfaraone> hello Neeraj
<dipankar> lfaraone, its just a chat habit here. :) When I don't get your point, I will directly ask for it :)
<dipankar> Hey Neeraj, welcome back
<lfaraone> dipankar: great. so, import the dsc. the command should automatically create a new git repository for you underneath your current directory.
<Neeraj> As you I have been assigned for packaging activity.. dfarning asked to me start wtih calculate activity.. can u help me in getting started
<Neeraj> hi dipankar
<Neeraj> lfaraone,Till now  I have just read sugar/gettingstarted guide on debian wiki..
<lfaraone> Neeraj: okay.
<lfaraone> dfarning: according to http://packages.debian.org/sid/sugar-calculate-activity , s-c-a is already packaged, no?
<dipankar> lfaraone, done with impoting
<dipankar> *importing
<dfarning> lfaraone, Neeraj is going to be the activity expert for seeta.  Would it be possiable for him to spend the next couple of days working with dipankar to package activites?
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure.
<lfaraone> Neeraj: get the source for sugar-memorize-activity using "apt-get source PACKAGE_NAME" and import it into the git repository as I explained above to dipankar , if you would.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so you now have a folder sugar-logviewer-activity.
<Neeraj> lfaraone, ok, doing that
<dfarning> lfaraone, I have lost track of which activites need attention.  I have been focused on what skill we need to learn.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so, now edit debian/rules.
<dfarning> Neeraj, please correct me if I ask you to do something which has already been done:)
<lfaraone> dipankar: we want it to look something like http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-terminal-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=fd04db13856a54e6412948d5bfb46d811a35a378;hb=HEAD , minus the VTE stuff on lines 17 and 16.
<lfaraone> * 17 / 18
<ankurkhurana> dfarning, good morning
<lfaraone> dipankar: and change sugar-terminal-activity to meet what you think it should read.
<lfaraone> dipankar: then commit your changes to rules with a descriptive commit message.
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, good morning.
<ankurkhurana> dfarning, , i was uploading packages for 10.10 ,and that task would soon be completed , so what what i am supposed to do next ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, this is weird, There is only a debian folder and log.activity file. This is a bit confusing
<lfaraone> dipankar: ugh. this package was done oddly.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so this will be an exercise in doing a package from scratch, then.
<lfaraone> dipankar: keep your old sugar-logviewer-activity folder around, we'll reference it later.
<lfaraone> dipankar: in the mean time, download the latest version of Log from http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/fructose/Log/
<ankurkhurana> dipankar,  am i connected ?
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, yup..
<dipankar> mtnl! :P
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, how do they work?
<lfaraone> dipankar: then create a new git repository, and use "git-import-orig -u UPSTREAM_VERSION PATH_TO_UPSTREAM_TARBALL.tar.bz2" inside your new repository
<dipankar> lfaraone, Now I am really confused. Let me get this: I am editing debian/rules right now for sugar-logviewer-activity using the site you have told
<ankurkhurana> they were not built yet so i haven't checked them, next thing on list :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, after that? sorry, I completely lost track.
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, just ignore what I said earlier, I was thinking of how to proceed out load.
<lfaraone> *loud
<lfaraone> dipankar: so you edited debian/rules, and you've committed your changes?
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, ok then how about installing a debian test system. I belive that Neeraj has experience with this.
<dipankar> lfaraone, committing..
<ankurkhurana> dfarning,  sounds good. Also is launchpad server down? can you check with that , it is not opening :(
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, I think so.
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: try http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ :)
<Neeraj> dfarning, kandarpk installed debain test system.. I will try to do the same tonight
<dipankar> lfaraone, done
<lfaraone> dipankar: now, we need to create a remote repository on alioth so we have somewhere to put your changes.
<dfarning> ankurkhurana, Neeraj yes, please do.  Our goal is for everyone to have a ubuntu 10.04 working envirnment, a 10.10 test envirnment and a debian test envirnment.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so ssh into git.debian.org, and follow the steps for setup-repository at http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/Git#CollabMaintproject
<kandarpk> Neeraj, the process in the documentation I sent you
<dipankar> lfaraone, That mean this package is not in debian packages? We have to do it now?
<kandarpk> might be a bit different for netinstall cd
<ankurkhurana> so i think me and neeraj will set up a debian test environment , tonight
<kandarpk> mentioned in it
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, puttting it on alioth.debian.org doesn't put it "in debian", we'll do that when we're finished at the end.
<lfaraone> dipankar: right now we're just putting the git repo on alioth so others can see our work.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok..
<kandarpk> Neeraj, please download CD-1 if you are following the documentation
<ankurkhurana> launchpad is up again :)
<Neeraj> kandarpk,ok
<lfaraone> dipankar: were you able to create the repository
<lfaraone> ?
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  i will have to download whole 100mb file of sugar activities to upload again? any other way out?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: well, I don't know what you're trying to do.
<dfarning> ok, I am going to log out and work on a work plan for the next couple of days.
<ankurkhurana> well i am trying to download the source file fo sugar-activites and then upload it again to maverick ppa
<dipankar> lfaraone, a good description of logviewer activity ? :)
<Neeraj> lfaraone, dipankar  I have imported the orig file in git repository.. now what should I do
<lfaraone> dipankar: for alioth, we usually just say "Packaging for sugar-logviewer-activity" or something.
<lfaraone> dipankar: those descriptions are pretty meaningless :)
<lfaraone> Neeraj: do you have an alioth account?
<Neeraj> lfaraone,  yes.. while importing I didn't used pristine tar cmd
<lfaraone> Neeraj: okay. you should probably remove and recreate the repository using the pristine tar falg.
<lfaraone> flag
<ankurkhurana> kandarpk,  i have not received any documentation regarding debian test system :(, can you send it to me again
<Neeraj> k.. doing so
<kandarpk> Neeraj
<kandarpk> plz edit the iso cd location in it
<dipankar> lfaraone, done: Made a new repo for sugar-logviewer :)
<ankurkhurana> I am going for dinner, will be take some time :).
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  I was asking that i have to upload sugar-activities for maverick , do i need to download them or is there any other way out.
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: nope.
<Neeraj> lfaraone, done
<dipankar> lfaraone, what do i do next?
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. so add the remote git location to your local repository and push up to it. use "git remote add origin PATH_TO_REMOTE_GIT_REPO" (origin here is a name, you could call it hot-forking-action for all git cares), then "git push --all origin" to push all local refs to origin.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone, nope is for what ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: can you guess that the PATH_TO_REMOTE_GIT_REPO is?
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, you have to download them :)
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana: you are trapped in a maze of twisty passages, all alike. there is no way out.
<ankurkhurana> lfaraone,  clever example :) , dipankar  thanks
<dipankar> lfaraone, is it 'git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-logviewer-activity.git'?
<lfaraone> dipankar: looks shiny to me.
<ankurkhurana> i am off for dinner
<ankurkhurana> :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, so i need to add this repo to my local one?
<dipankar> ankurkhurana, ~njoy!
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep. git-remote is your friend, with regards to that.
<lfaraone> dipankar: basically, it lets you track a remote repository from your local one.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so add the remote repository to your local, and push up.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok, the _tracking_
<dipankar> lfaraone, error: fatal: '/git/collab-maint/sugar-logviewer-activity.git' does not appear to be a git repository
<dipankar> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<dipankar> lfaraone, I think we have to wait for sometime before the git repo is actually online
<Neeraj> lfaraone, I have completed importing using pristine cmd..
<lfaraone> possibly
<lfaraone> Neeraj: are you a member of collab-maint and debian-olpc?
<Neeraj> yes
<Neeraj> I am member of both.
<lfaraone> dipankar: try again.
<lfaraone> Neeraj: okay. ssh into git.debian.org and create a repository for your package as dipankar did.
<dipankar> lfaraone, Nopes. Still the same: Please check the command: git push git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-logviewer-activity.git
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am out for dinner..
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, have fun.
<lfaraone> dipankar: does "git push origin --all" work? :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, :P I guess I was trying with wrong command
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, that command sounds like it'll work, but try the one I provided.
<dipankar> lfaraone, same result :(
<dipankar> lfaraone, I guess we have to wait.
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, that's not what the alioth people I'm talking to say...
<lfaraone> dipankar: uh, you mispelled "activity" on alioth.
<dipankar> lfaraone, brb in 15
<lfaraone> you created /git/collab-maint/sugar-logviewer-acitvity.git
<dipankar> yyup
<lfaraone> dipankar: acitivity != activity :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. I've renamed the repo. Try one last time :)
<dipankar> everyone, back
<Neeraj> lfaraone, I added my ssh pub key on my alioth a/c.. Now ssh git.debian.org is giving Connection time out Error
<lfaraone> Neeraj: okay. see http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/SSH#I.27munabletoConnectviaSSH.2C...
<manusheel> dipankar: Good to see you back.
<dipankar> lfaraone, http://paste.ubuntu.com/457890/
<dipankar> manusheel, hello Sir :)
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<manusheel> dipankar: How are things coming along?
<lfaraone> dipankar: lol. you seriously called it hot-forking-action? that made my day.
<dipankar> manusheel sir, Luke is guiding in an excellent way. We now have a git repository for sugar-logviewer-activity.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I wanted to have some fun :P
<manusheel> dipankar: Great. Glad to hear.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so you can now see the repository at http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-logviewer-activity.git;a=summary
<dipankar> lfaraone, got it.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so now when you look at debian/rules, is there anything there that looks like it might need to be changed since you copied the text over from sugar-terminal-activity into sugar-logviewer-activity?
<dipankar> lfaraone, who is Jani Monoses?
<lfaraone> dipankar: https://launchpad.net/~jani
<lfaraone> dipankar: the original person who packaged a bunch of sugar stuff, then lost time to continue working on it, if i recall correctly.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk.
<dipankar> lfaraone, let me check the rules file
<lfaraone> with regards to debian/rules, there's one thing that jumps out at me. let me know what you find.
<dipankar> lfaraone, line no. 6
<dipankar> lfaraone, it is having DEB_PYTHON_SUGAR_PACKAGES = sugar-terminal-activity
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah. change that to what you think it should read.
<dipankar> lfaraone, rest I guess is fine
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep.
<dipankar> lfaraone, shall I add it now?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep.
<dipankar> lfaraone, done
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. now do steps 1, 2 of http://build-common.alioth.debian.org/cdbs-doc.html#id2562500 , commit your changes, then do step 4 using the DEB_MAINTANER_MODE command I provided earlier, and commit.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so we can use automagic dependency handling.
<Neeraj> lfaraone, ok.. my connection port was blocked by firewall... I am finally able to log into alioth
<kandarpk> dfarning, hi
<dfarning> kandarpk, hello
<lfaraone> okay.
<dipankar> lfaraone, is this how the control.in file should look like : http://paste.ubuntu.com/457900/?
<kandarpk> dfarning, tried looking for some information on those bugs
<kandarpk> couldn't find much
<kandarpk> dfarning, how do I approach ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, oops, made some mistake. Let me read through the web page once again
<dfarning> kandarpk, will you be around in the morning?
<kandarpk> I wont be on my PC then
<dfarning> I am babysitting my sisters kids and can't have a focused conversation:)
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning, suggest something that I should be doing ..
<kandarpk> will ask you in the morning my doubts then
<dipankar> lfaraone, ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep?
<dipankar> lfaraone, was the control.in file okay?
<dipankar> lfaraone, here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/457900/?
<lfaraone> dipankar: sure.
<dipankar> lfaraone, shall I commit the changes then?
<lfaraone> dipankar: go ahead. undoing a commit if you break something is trivial.
<lfaraone> dipankar: anyway, I'm off to lunch. I'll mail you some thoughts on things to do by your tomorrow.
<dipankar> lfaraone, made mistake I guess.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I would like to continue tomorrow morning.
<dipankar> lfaraone, sure.
<lfaraone> dipankar: of course. i'll just go through the packaging and make some comments on things that need fixing before it's done./
<lfaraone> oops.
<neeraj_> lfaraone, ping me whenever you come back after having lunch.. :)
<ankurkhurana> neeraj see the hello package in ppa
<ankurkhurana> it seems different
<ankurkhurana> while i try you too please take a look into it
<ankurkhurana> neeraj,
<ankurkhurana> wil you?
<neeraj> wait
<neeraj> hello package?
<ankurkhurana> yes
<manusheel> lfaraone: Luke, around?
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you around?
<kandarpk> dfarning, hi
<dfarning> kandarpk, sorry I had to leaves do fast. I was babysitting my sisters 5 kids and one of them spilled a pitcher of milk:(
<kandarpk> :(
<kandarpk> its ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, do have time to look at the bugs/bug reports or are you working on something else
<kandarpk> I tried to
<kandarpk> but could find much help
<kandarpk> *couldn't
<kandarpk> dfarning, Where should I look for it ?
<dfarning> ok let's take a step back.  Last night we looked at the 'restart now' error.  What is your next possiable bug?
<dfarning> kandarpk, Let't turn it into a bug report at http://openetherpad.org/0OCNClgARq
<kandarpk> reading activity does not start
<dfarning> hmmm ok before we file a bug on that one let's check the version number in debian and on activities.sugarlabs.org.
<kandarpk> wait
<dfarning> that way we might just request an update
<kandarpk> I'll log into debian
<kandarpk> dfarning, the version of read activity is
<kandarpk> 78-4
<kandarpk> 0.86
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you find the version on ASLO
<kandarpk> no
<dfarning> kandarpk, http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4028
<kandarpk> its 86 there
<dfarning> since there is a more recent version in aslo let's file a request to update in the debain bug tracker.
<kandarpk> the version installed on my system too is 0.86
<dfarning> kandarpk, we can just forget about the bug not starting problem until we are working with an upto date package.
<kandarpk> dfarning, what should I be looking for ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, what do you mean?
<kandarpk> the version number in synaptic is written as 78-4
<kandarpk> while the name of the package is sugar-read-activity-0.86
<dfarning> ok that is a bit confusion at first.  the versions of sugar are .84 .86, and .88
<kandarpk> so, what does 78-4 stand for ?
<dfarning> jonas tries to to keep all of them in sync. as such for allmost every sugar package the name in debian is *-.8*
<dfarning> the 78-4 refers to the actual version of read contained in  sugar-read-activity-0.86
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> but then when we look in aslo we see that the most recent version of read is 86. which is newer than 78-4.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning, how do I update it ?
<kandarpk> *sugar-read
<dfarning> kandarpk, this is something that you will have to learn from dipankar in the next couple of days:)
<kandarpk> does it involve using git ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, luke tought dipankar.  I think that dipankar will be teaching neeraj tomorrow.  and then together they will teach you.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, from now on we will be doing all of our packaing in git.  and then maintaining branches for debian, ubuntu 10.04, and 10.10
<kandarpk> what should I be doing till then ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I don't understand git well enough to teach it:(
<kandarpk> no problems
<dfarning> do you have another possiable bug to report.
<kandarpk> selecting language
<kandarpk> does not result into anything
<kandarpk> except for the appearance of cross and tick
<kandarpk> on top right side
<dfarning> ok let's look at that. I think that might be a hard one.. IIRC the sugar translations are handled differently than the debian/ubuntu translations.
<kandarpk> that means installing language packs under debian wont effect sugar-language ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, let's ask alsroot on sugar.  Can you start drafting the question at http://openetherpad.org/0OCNClgARq ?
<kandarpk> sure
<manusheel> kandarpk, dfarning: Great.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Once we are done with bug no.s #1, 3 and 5, Kandarp, we should look at #2 and 4.
<dfarning> kandarpk, lets just start with an informal question to alsroot telling him we are doing and if he has advice on how to move forward.
<dfarning> manusheel, thanks  kandarpk is learning the fine art of commicating with on open source community.
<dfarning> s/on/an/
<manusheel> dfarning: Great. Glad to hear. That is a very important skill set.
<kandarpk> dfarning, I have written it as in a bug report
<kandarpk> looks ok ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, sorry, I got called into a meeting.
<dfarning> back in a few. while we wait can you start looking at the next issue
<kandarpk> dfarning, wont be able to wait for long
<kandarpk> its 1:00 AM here
<dfarning> ok lets talk tomorrow.
<kandarpk> ok.
<kandarpk> i'll be ready for your feedback
<kandarpk> on the report
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-02
<manusheel> dfarning: Good morning, India time.
<dfarning> manusheel, good morning.
<dipankar> hello dfarning,
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning how are you?
<dipankar> dfarning, I am fine. Thank you. And you? How was your day?
<dipankar> dfarning, Just saw on irc: You were babysitting 5 children!
<dipankar> *irc logs
<dfarning> yes, my sister has a large family.  I live about a block down the road so we are together alot
<dipankar> dfarning, Thats nice. Are they all toddlers?
<dfarning> dipankar, 1, 2,5,7,13 years old. And I get to me the crazy uncle who spoiles them.
<dfarning> get to be the crazy uncle
<dipankar> dfarning, thats a varied range. right from toddler to teenager!
<dfarning> dipankar, how did yesterday go.  It looked very productive.
<dipankar> dfarning, you must be having a really *tough* time handling them :)
<dipankar> dfarning, It went good
<alsroot> kandarpk: Re: that means installing language packs under debian wont effect sugar-language ? -- in sugar, it regular gettext translation workflow, sugar package installs .mo files to /usr/share/locale (like sugar-base.mo sugar-toolkit.mo and sugar.mo)
<dipankar> dfarning, Luke was to send an e-mail on further work, as he would be traveling today.
<dfarning> dipankar, I am single and live alone (with my dog) so it is nice to have family nearby.
<dfarning> dipankar, yes I think he sent it to manu for review.
<kandarpk> alsroot, I didn't get the point ....
<kandarpk> dfarning, Hi
<alsroot> kandarpk: I just tried to answer to your question "that means installing language packs under debian wont effect sugar-language ?"
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk. In the meantime I was thinking of working on the documentation so that when fellow team-members need to work on git they can follow it directly.
<kandarpk> alsroot: I mean, what do I need to do with those .mo files ?
<kandarpk> are they different for Debian ?
<dipankar> dfarning, Then there is this fact, I can't be clear as Luke is  :) So Luke and you have to answer their doubts that I won't be able to clear :)
<kandarpk> the language packs
<dfarning> dipankar, rather than createing documenation today, would you be willing to work directly mentoring other seeta the way luke mentored you?
 * alsroot looks to http://openetherpad.org/0OCNClgARq
<dfarning> dipankar, as you have seen so much of open source depends on teaching eachother and commicating?
<alsroot> kandarpk: sorry, just scrolled back irc logs, if problem was not yet solved, could you explain it
<kandarpk> alsroot: sure
<dipankar> dfarning, I don't think that will be a good option for me. For I know I can work things out but I am not good in mentoring right now.
<kandarpk> alsroot: selecting language does not provide any furthwer options in Sugar
<alsroot> kandarpk: what you mean by "furthwer options"?
<kandarpk> *further
<dipankar> dfarning, I hope I did not disappoint you.
<kandarpk> alsroot: what is the language option supposed to do ?
<dfarning> dipankar, ok then how about doing a hands on packaging of some more activites via git?
<alsroot> kandarpk: it just change all sugar related translated strings
<kandarpk> Shouldn't it provide a list of languages to select from
<kandarpk> ?
<dipankar> dfarning, sure
<kandarpk> alsroot: change them to ?
<dfarning> dipankar, not disapointed at all:) it takes time to learn to stand up infront of ones peers and talk about some one does not fully understand:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: was my report ok ?
<dipankar> dfarning, I didn't get one thing: We had so many activities on Ubuntu Sugar. How come they are not on git??
<dfarning> kandarpk, one moment please.
<alsroot> kandarpk: let explain how it works, sugar packages contains .mo files per lang, language combobox in control panel, list of all registered in system locales(regardless of what langs sugar supports), after choosing lang in lang combobox (and restarting sugar), you will see all strings in sugar UI translated to newly choosen lang
<manusheel> dipankar: You are very good in mentoring. You should need to realize this.
<manusheel> dipankar: Ishan likes your mentoring abilities, and the systematic process of sharing goals and plans.
<dfarning> dipankar, for the huge activity blob on in the sugar activities package I just stuck a bunch of packages together to we would have something that worked well enough that it is worth improving:)
<kandarpk> alsroot: that is the point I am making
<kandarpk> I do not see any language combobox to select language from...
<kandarpk> after clicking on language option
<dfarning> dipankar, now we have to go back and do it right:)
<dipankar> manusheel Sir, Good morning. I am glad you consider me that way. But somewhere down the line I still think I need to learn a lot more before I guide perfectly someone. :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: or is there some other place to look out for ?
<dipankar> dfarning, Actually I did not fully understand your last statement :(
<alsroot> kandarpk: try, "My Settings"/Language
<kandarpk> alsroot: that is what I am doing
<dipankar> *<dfarning> dipankar, for the huge activity blob on in the sugar activities package I just stuck a bunch of packages together to we would have something that worked well enough that it is worth improving:)*
<manusheel> dipankar: One needs to strive for excellency. Perfection will come along way.
<alsroot> kandarpk: and you don't see language item or language box in Language tab?
<kandarpk> alsroot: but clicking on language option does not provide me with a list of available languages to choose from
<kandarpk> alsroot: No.
<manusheel> dipankar: I am happy with your mentorship given to Ishan. Please do not underestimate.
<kandarpk> Do not get any option
<alsroot> kandarpk: could you pastebin shell.log then?
<alsroot> kandarpk: ..after trying to open Language tab
<kandarpk> actually, I am working on some other PC
<kandarpk> will do that as soon as I get back
<dfarning> dipankar, if you you look inside the sugar-activies bundle in the ppa, you will see that it is packed incorrectly.  It is just a shell script that copies the activity bundles to a dir.
<alsroot> kandarpk: at the end, it should be an error if don't see language box (or it is empty)
<kandarpk> alsroot: NO language box appears
<kandarpk> the only change I see after clicking on language
<dipankar> manusheel Sir, Thank you. Then I will try my best to guide new members properly :)
<kandarpk> is the appearance of a cross and a tick on top right corner
<dfarning> dipankar, that is not acceptable to either debian or ubuntu developers so we must go back and package each one correctly.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok got it now. I thought they were correctly done and packages are made that way only. :P
<alsroot> kandarpk: and after restarting sugar, strings are not translated, you mean?
<kandarpk> alsroot: I think I am not able to explain my point
<dfarning> dipankar, to get a usr prototype working 'well enough' to attract contributors I had to take a lot of short cuts:)
<kandarpk> alsroot: There is no option to change the language
<kandarpk> restarting Sugar won't lead to any change
<alsroot> kandarpk: after you got access to sugar box, pasterbin content of ~/.i18n file
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dipankar> dfarning, How did you take shortcuts? So whats the actually procedure of making a package??
<dfarning> dipankar, the short cut as in how the package wraps many discreate things (the activies) together, it has no linscense or other information.
<dfarning> dipankar, we need to match the package style jonas used in git to package activities.
<dipankar> dfarning, got it. But i think the scripts _are_ required for installation process to complete. Isn't it so?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes, but mine was particularly ugly.
<dipankar> dfarning, But I liked it. I am also a short-cut guys. My programs always aren't accepted by professors here :P
<dfarning> :)
<dipankar> dfarning, I guess right now, we have to move the packages to git repos and modify them according to Debian Standards.
<dipankar> dfarning, after that they will accepted for Debian
<dfarning> dipankar,  Yes that is correct.
<dipankar> dfarning, I just received an e-mail from Manu Sir
<kandarpk> dipankar, I am assigned to learn about moving debian packages to Ubuntu
<dfarning> dipankar, and that way we share effort of package each activity between Debain and ubuntu, because git makes is easy to maintain branches
<kandarpk> so, please let me know how you move Ubuntu packages to Debian when you have time
<dipankar> kandarpk, Sir, I am confused! you mentioned Ubuntu to Debian or Debian to Ubuntu ? (Actually you mentioned both in two statements)
<kandarpk> i think the approach should be similar
<kandarpk> dipankar: got it ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, Sir, I get your point.
<dipankar> I guess lfaraone is online!
<dipankar> dfarning, that means : all the activities will have two branches - debian and ubuntu?
<dipankar> * on git?
<dfarning> good morning all
<Manusheel> dfarning: Good morning.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Did you take good rest?
<dfarning> Manusheel, yes thank you.  did you have a good day?
<Manusheel> dfarning: Yes, David. I had a wonderful day.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Sending you an e-mail from Curriki.
<dfarning> Manusheel, great.
<kandarpk> alsroot, around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> .i18n contains the following two lines:
<kandarpk> LANG="en_US.utf8"
<kandarpk> LANGUAGE="en_US.utf8"
<alsroot> kandarpk: what lang you are trying to select from "My Settings" ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: when I click on language
<kandarpk> nothing happens
<kandarpk> there is nothing to select from
<kandarpk> its as if I hadn't clicked
<kandarpk> except for the cross and tick
<alsroot> kandarpk: could you try once more and pastebin shell.log content
<kandarpk> appearing in top right corner
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> please have a look here :
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/375383
<alsroot> kandarpk: could you call "locale" in Terminal, what it outputs?
<kandarpk> LANG=en_IN
<kandarpk> LANGUAGE=en_IN:en
<kandarpk> LC_CTYPE="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_NUMERIC="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_TIME="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_COLLATE="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_MONETARY="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_MESSAGES="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_PAPER="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_NAME="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_ADDRESS="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_TELEPHONE="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_MEASUREMENT="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_IN"
<kandarpk> LC_ALL=
<alsroot> kandarpk: could you pastebin `locale -av`?
<kandarpk> alsroot: http://pastebin.org/375402
<alsroot> kandarpk: the problem is that you don't have en_US locale installed, you can "fix" it just by replace en_US by en_IN in ~/.i18n, will file a ticket to bugs.sl.o
<kandarpk> alsroot: Its working :)
<kandarpk> how did you figure that out ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: `locale -av` doesn't contain en_US, but en_US is a default locale in sugar
<kandarpk> hmmm
<kandarpk> nice
<kandarpk> thanks
<kandarpk> alsroot: shall I file a report at bugs.sl.o ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: I'm just creating a report
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> please mail me the link to the report so that I can learn how to report in the future
<kandarpk> after you create it
<kandarpk> sorry not mail
<kandarpk> just put the link here
<kandarpk> sorry.
<alsroot> kandarpk: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2073
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks
<kandarpk> neeraj: hi
<alsroot> kandarpk: could you apply http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2073 patch, remove ~/.i18n, restart sugar and open Language control panel to test if it is ok
<kandarpk> alsroot: applying the patch now
<kandarpk> alsroot: dont know how to do it
<kandarpk> no help found with the file
<kandarpk> alsroot: can you let me know the steps if it would be convenient to you
<alsroot> kandarpk: just replace /usr/share/sugar/extensions/cpsection/language/model.py file with http://people.sugarlabs.org/~alsroot/tmp/model.py
<kandarpk> will take a few minutes
<kandarpk> alsroot: its working
<kandarpk> perfectly now
<alsroot> kandarpk: thanks
<kandarpk> alsroot: it should be the other way round
<kandarpk> thanks
<kandarpk> for helping
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: around ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, alsroot just helped me out in fixing the language selection problem
<kandarpk> now only two issues are left
<kandarpk> 1) read-activity not starting
<manusheel> kandarpk: great, kandarp.
<kandarpk> - thats because read-activity is not upto date
<kandarpk> 2) automatic restart
<kandarpk> - David said Sugar is not like an application but rather like a session
<kandarpk> so the default behaviour might be like that
<dfarning> good afternoon all
<manusheel> dfarning: Good afternoon.
<kandarpk> dfarning, good afternoon
<manusheel> dfarning: Kandarp has done neat work, and fixed two major blockers on Sugar on Debian.
<dfarning> kandarpk, It look like you worked well with alsroot this morning.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I didn't.
<kandarpk> alsroot did everything
<dfarning> kandarpk, congratulations.
<kandarpk> dfarning, alsroot solved the issue a little while ago
<kandarpk> thanks
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, sorry. Very nice that you worked with alsroot on these issues.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Happy that you were able to arrive at a good conclusion on them.
<manusheel> kandarpk: That is important.
<dfarning> kandarpk, 90% of open source development is finding the people who have the knowledgeable to help us solve our problems.
<dfarning> kandarpk, the problem space is just too big for any single person to fully understand.
<kandarpk> dfarning, True.
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you Aleksey. Appreciate your support.
<alsroot> manusheel: np, it was just an ugly bug in sugar
<manusheel> alsroot: Ok. alsroot, how can we arrive at a good conclusion on the read activity issue?
<manusheel> That is a terrible bug.
<manusheel> kandarpk: What all have we tried there?
<kandarpk> in ~/.i18n
<kandarpk> LANG was set as en_US
<kandarpk> (default in Sugar)
<kandarpk> while on my system
<kandarpk> it was en_IN
<kandarpk> so, thats why some mismatch
<dfarning> kandarpk, credit in open source is also strange.  You were assigned the tasks. and now they are complete:)  It is pretty much expected that you seek help from other resources in our case alsroot is a core developer with a strong knowledge of debian.
<alsroot> manusheel: I guess you mean http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1900? since sayamindu is an author, better to ask him, evince devs changed API a lot..
<manusheel> kandarp: Ok, I'll ask Marco Gritti and Sayamindu on this issue.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I know the Evince team very well. Good friends.
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you for the pointer.
<manusheel> dfarning: Very good pointers indeed. Thank you.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: alsroot has already applied patch on it
 * alsroot only attached patch to the ticket, it should be reviewed by maint and commited to the trunk
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great, that was very quick. Neat to hear.
<manusheel> alsroot: Thank you.
<kandarpk> dfarning: what should we do next ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, are there still remaining bugs outstanding
<kandarpk> only two
<kandarpk> 1) read activity
<kandarpk> which is outated
<kandarpk> 2) restart issue
<kandarpk> *outdated
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you talk to alsroot about the restart issues?  My guess is the problem is not that the session/emulator close.  The problem is that they don't restart s expected.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: please have a look here
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/375746
<alsroot> kandarpk: it not a bug, it just wasn't implemented :)
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> alsroot: that is what was confusing us
<kandarpk> because non of the options caused sugar to restart
<kandarpk> it just closed
<kandarpk> dfarning: congrats
<alsroot> kandarpk: in fact, people use sugar-emulator as "emulator or sugar" in most cases, so workflow you mentioned was not considered as a bug
<kandarpk> dfarning: now only read activity needs update
<kandarpk> alsroot: thanks for helping
<kandarpk> you are so quick !!
<dfarning> kandarpk, great.
<alsroot> ywyw
<dfarning> kandarpk, is that all of the tasks in the queue?
<kandarpk> dfarning: till now, yes
<dfarning> kandarpk, does any one else have open tasks that need help?
<kandarpk> dfarning: no-one has reported bugs
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok so let's start learning about git.
<dfarning> are you familiar with git and what it is?
<kandarpk> but you can help me out by helping me understand how to install Debian packages in Ubuntu
<kandarpk> I went through git documentation in the morning
<kandarpk> will be more comfortable once I start using them
<dfarning> ahhh. nice segue:)
<kandarpk> :)
<dfarning> we can usually not install debain packages directly in ubuntu... instead they need to be rebuilt.  There are often minor differences which prevent ppackages from running on both system]
<kandarpk> yeah.
<dfarning> instead we need to rebuild the packages for each distro.
<dfarning> this is where git comes in.
<dfarning> as you have read git allows us to have several branches.
<dfarning> so we can have one branch for debian, one, for ubuntu 10.04, and 10.10
<dfarning> 99% of the branches will be the same but sometimes there will be slight differences.
<dfarning> does that make sense?
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> did read that we have branches in git
<kandarpk> but didn't understand its purpose then
<dfarning> I just think of a branch as a variant of the mainline.
<kandarpk> dfarning: much better understanding now
<dfarning> in this case we can think of debain as the mainline and the ubuntu versions as branches.
<kandarpk> that means we make branches whenever there's some difference ?
<dfarning> yes that is correct.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> and the cool thing is that it is very easy to merge things between branches.
<kandarpk> dfarning: why would we require to merge branches ?
<kandarpk> if they are specifically made as they are different
<dfarning> If you are maintaining the Ubuntu 10.04 branch and Jonas make a fix to the debian mainline. you can just 'pull' the change into your branch.
<kandarpk> shouldn't we make branches for codes that are completely different ?
<kandarpk> common code in two branches ?
<dfarning> the difference between branches are call commits.  And you can pull and push commits around as needed.
<dfarning> kandarpk, please take a look at http://students.ceid.upatras.gr/~sxanth/ungit.html I think it will make more sense.  I'll be here if you have questions.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> neeraj_, how are you coming along?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I have asked bernie to join us.  He is a git genius:)
<kandarpk> :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: Thats great
<dfarning> kandarpk, do the article I linked to make sense now that you understand branches better?
<kandarpk> dfarning: reading about commiting right now
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you perfer to read or work through tutorials to learn?
<kandarpk> I would like use git
<kandarpk> dfarning: reading doesn't help
<kandarpk> until I start using the codes
<kandarpk> ,commands
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok, there is a very simple tutorial that you can try at http://niteshrijal.com.np/hands-on-git/ it walks you through most of the basic commands.
<kandarpk> Ok, will try this one first
<dfarning> kandarpk, Ok, I am going to go to lunch now.  I understand that several of you will be meeting this weekend?
<kandarpk> dfarning: thats true
<kandarpk> tomorrow morning
<kandarpk> dfarning: you have your lunch
<kandarpk> till then, I'll go through these tutorials
<dfarning> kandarpk, great, That will be a good chance for you to learn about git teach the others about sugar on debian.
<dfarning> see you
<kandarpk> sure.
<bernie> kandarpk: hello, david told me you could use some tips with git.
<bernie> kandarpk: git is my passion, so just ask anything and I'll try to answer
<kandarpk> bernie: Hi
<kandarpk> he gave me some links to study
<kandarpk> was doing that
<kandarpk> bernie: do you have some tips on getting started ?
<bernie> kandarpk: so, you won't like my tip #1, but it's the most important one: git needs to be learned from the bottom up.
<bernie> kandarpk: which means that before learning the basic commands, one should get an overview of the repository structure and the fundamental concepts.
<kandarpk> bernie: I am a bit fimiliar with that
<kandarpk> bernie: right now I know that,
<bernie> kandarpk: git is very much like UNIX and C, if you know what I mean... they can't really be learned by asking a series of "how do I...?" questions.
<bernie> kandarpk: sorry, go ahead...
<kandarpk> to work on large number of files present on servers, by different users
<kandarpk> git like tools are used
<kandarpk> which allow local modification to source files
<kandarpk> and then push only changes made in the sources to the servers
<kandarpk> bernie: is my overview about the subject ok ?
<kandarpk> bernie: and yes, I too believe that these tools cannot be learnt until used/practiced
 * bernie reads
<bernie> kandarpk: ok, I see
<bernie> kandarpk: so, git is a very efficient tool for transfering stuff that can have meaningful deltas
<bernie> kandarpk: very good for text files, very bad for multimedia and compressed binary files
<bernie> kandarpk: if your requirement is only to transfer files back and forth without the ability to see the history of all versions, you might find rsync simpler and more efficient for the task.
<bernie> kandarpk: so, what kind of files are you working with?
<kandarpk> bernie: have to use git to maintain Debian packages
<kandarpk> git is good for text because it uses diff ??
<kandarpk> to generate patches ?
<kandarpk> bernie: around ?
<bernie> kandarpk: sorry, I'm back
<bernie> kandarpk: ok, if you push the source tree + debian dir in git, that's the ideal usecase for it
<bernie> kandarpk: I think debian has a bunch of scripts to automate package management with git
<bernie> kandarpk: that is, to automate the typical workflow of a maintainer, which is to import pristine sources released from upstream and add a bunch of patches on top of them
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> bernie: git involves three different directories
<kandarpk> 1) server
<kandarpk> 2) user
<kandarpk> 3) .git
<kandarpk> what is .git used for ?
<bernie> kandarpk: this is typically done by keeping the pristine versions in a separate branch. and the distro patches in the master branch (i.e. where you usually work and build the binaries from).
<bernie> kandarpk: does it make sense? I'm not familiar with these tools, though. I heard from lfaraone that the debian git stuff is kind of obfuscated
<kandarpk> bernie: getting it.
<kandarpk> bernie: how does maintaining a branch having pristine versions help ?
<kandarpk> bernie: its quite late now, and I should go to sleep
<kandarpk> thanks for your help
<kandarpk> bye
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-03
<manusheel> dfarning: Hi David.
<dfarning> manusheel,  hello, how are you?
<manusheel> dfarning: Good. Back to work.
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you for sharing the links.
<manusheel> dfarning: Going through them.
<dfarning> manusheel, I took a nap this after noon so I could stay up later tonight if needed.
<manusheel> dfarning: Great. Sure, David. I hope you are also taking fine rest at night. Important for long term productivity.
<dfarning> dfarning, other wise I get grumpy and don't think clearly:(
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> bernie: there ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Wish to ask you whether you have completed the five issues in reference to Sugar on Debian.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the reading issue could not be solved
<kandarpk> dfarning said we need to ask debian people to update the package
<kandarpk> so that it can be downloaded
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think our biggest blocker is you and neeraj learning to the debian/git packaging process from dipankar.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I am learning git usage right now
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. I'll communicate this to the Debian person.
<kandarpk> just need to understand branching
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, Kandarp. Please get an understanding on git.
<manusheel> dfarning: Dipankar has been facing internet issues. I am not sure why you referred to it as a blocker. Dipankar is one of the most consistent team members here.
<dfarning> manusheel, Did not mean that as a criticism or either dipankar of anyone else.  It is just the most important task.  Any criticism goes to me for not being aware Luke was leaving so soon.
<manusheel> dfarning: Completely agree. It is indeed the most important task right now. No, I didn't mean it as a criticism. We generally don't use "blocker" for a delay.
<manusheel> dfarning: And, that too, not under Dipankar's control.
<manusheel> kandarpk: What all have we covered in git packaging uptill now, in terms of concepts?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: not packaging but usage of git in general
<dfarning> manusheel, ahh blocker must have a much more negative connotation then I thought.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I've understood initiating a local repo
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, sure. Do you have sufficient resources on understanding git? Let me send you a couple of tutorials too.
<kandarpk> working on files, commiting changes, making branches
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I am using tutorials from git official site
<kandarpk> *they are quite good
<manusheel> dfarning: Absolutely fine.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Neat. Appreciate it.
<kandarpk> dfarning, Hi
<dfarning> kandarpk, Hello
<kandarpk> dfarning: got some understanding of git
<kandarpk> wanted to share with you
<kandarpk> let me know if I am wrong somewhere
<dfarning> kandarpk,  sounds good.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I think we make branches so that in one branch ( say Mainstream )
<kandarpk> we have got all the things going and all sources working
<kandarpk> and another branch ( say Devel )
<kandarpk> which is used for development of a project
<kandarpk> and when we are satisfied with the final code in Devel
<kandarpk> we merge it with Mainstream
<kandarpk> is it ok ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: any other uses of branching  ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, that is correct and we will use branching for one other purpose
<dfarning> we will keep a number of permanent branches:  debian (mainstream) -> ubuntu 10.04 -> ubuntu 10.10
<kandarpk> yeah
<dfarning> the ubuntu branches will hold ubuntu specific patches for each release
<kandarpk> realise it now
<dfarning> but the very cool thing is that if any one commits a fix to debain (mainstream) we can pull in to either of the ubuntu branches.
<kandarpk> yeah.
<kandarpk> Things becoming very clear now
<dfarning> kandarpk, this is why it is not worth it to fix bugs in the current ubuntu packaging..... because we will just have to fix it again upstream in debain.
<dfarning> kandarpk, better to fix it once upsteam in debian and pull to the branches.
<kandarpk> dfarning: definitely.
<dfarning> kandarpk, my problem is that I don't know to debian packaging process well enough to explain them.
<kandarpk> dfarning: thats no problem
<dfarning> Jonas the olpc-debian maintainer invented the system himself so there is no documentation yet:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: your guidance is very helpful
<kandarpk> dfarning: what happens if we merge two branches having different files as well ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, this is where git is so clever.  It can automatically detect changes in both the origin and destation branches.  As long the the changed don't directly conflict it will apply changes as necessary.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I mean, if in branch 1 I have file f1
<kandarpk> and in branch 2 i have file f1 and f2
<kandarpk> what will happen if we try to merge them ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, please take a look at the webcast on http://book.git-scm.com/3_basic_branching_and_merging.html it explains it better than I can.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> dipankar, hello
<dipankar> dfarning, hello. Sorry about yesterday. My net was down.
<dfarning> dipankar, no problem at all.  Some things we can't fix:)
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah. So what is the topic today?
<dipankar> dfarning, * I had a very tiring day today. Hope you don't mind if I leave early today
<dfarning> dipankar, no problem
<dipankar> dfarning, tomorrow we are having bug bashing. Manu Sir must have told you.
<dfarning> dipankar, do  you think you could explain to kandarpk and I how to build a debain package using git?
<dipankar> dfarning, I will try my best to tell you guys what Luke explained to me
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> yes, dipankar I am starting to understand and respect the methodical workflow and QA you guys use.
<dfarning> dipankar, thanks
<dipankar> dfarning, :)
<dipankar> dfarning, But I would suggest following the IRC log side by side
<dfarning> dipankar, ok i'll start rereading the logs.
<dfarning> dipankar, in the mean time could you try packaging/updating another activity in the git repo?
<kandarpk> dipankar: if you try, let me know
<dipankar> dfarning, How about I tell you and Kadarp sir to update a package? I guess that way I can revise things too.
<dfarning> dipankar, I am not sure shat you mean.
<dipankar> dfarning, I meant : I tell you and Kandarp Sir the steps in updating a package and you try the steps out on your machines.
<dfarning> dipankar, we can all do the same steps on our local machine.... just not the final push.
<dipankar> dfarning, yes. Good idea.
<dipankar> dfarning, which package do you want me to work upon?
<dfarning> dipankar, which ever looks easiest.  We can do the complicated stuff later.
<dipankar> dfarning, ha ha! But I don't know which package needs what modification :( Luke only told what to change.
<dfarning> how about a simple activity that is already pacakged that needs a newer verison from ASLO
<dipankar> dfarning, kandarpk : I guess we can start with the logviewer-activity :) That file needed a control.in file made.
<dfarning> dipankar, sounds good
<dipankar> dfarning, ^^ That was my task actually. :P I guess we can work on it right now.
<kandarpk> dipankar, sure
<kandarpk> dipankar: but please start with some background to control.in
<kandarpk> I read about it
<kandarpk> but not very certain
<dfarning> kandarpk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#control
<dipankar> kandarpk, please also read through this irc : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/01/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html
<dfarning> kandarpk, it is where we set the variable which determine how the package is built.
<dipankar> kandarpk, adding to David, it also contains the build dependencies without which the packaging cannot be complete
<kandarpk> dipankar: I think there was some difference b/w control and control.in
<dfarning> dipankar, most of the stuff is pretty standard like the package name source url
<dfarning> opps wrong person:(
<dipankar> dfarning, ? Didn't get you.
<dfarning> kandarpk, the part we will worry about the most is the various dependancies-- build time and run time:
<dfarning> dipankar, i met to alert kandarpk no you a couple of mesages ago.
<dfarning> dipankar, did luke explain the difference between control and control.in?
<dipankar> dfarning, gee.. I forgot my self. Let me see the log.
<dipankar> :(
<kandarpk> dipankar: you mean there is some difference, right ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, dipankar this part is kind of confusing.
<dipankar> dfarning, kandarpk : there is a difference. control file can be regenerated from a control.in file
<dfarning> normally when you run debbuild it uses the contents of control.
<kandarpk> dipankar: I believe we wont require debuild in git
<kandarpk> or is it ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, nope. The command for git package building is : 'git-buildpackage'
<kandarpk> hmmm
<dipankar> kandarpk, till now I have never used it got git repo
<dfarning> but, as dipankar just pointed out when useing the debgit tool the git-buildpackage first parses the  control.in to regenerate the control file.
<kandarpk> dipankar: can you please start with how file are changed
<dfarning> dipankar, this give the package the ability to do some fancy abstraction at buildtime
<kandarpk> instead of telling which commands to use
<dipankar> ohk. I am pasting the required IRC transcript.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458814/. This will help a bit regarding control.in and control file
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning, dipankar: how does maintaining a separate control file helps if all changes can be generated from control.in ?
<dfarning> dipankar, thanks I did not realize that we commited the control file too.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I was wondering the same thing.  One traditionally does not commit stuff which can be dynamically recreated:(
<dipankar> dfarning, :)
<dipankar> kandarpk, This might help : http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dreq.en.html
<dfarning> kandarpk, must be a quirk
<dfarning> dipankar, there is no way I will remember 'DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 fakeroot debian/rules clean' two days from now:(
<kandarpk> dfarning, dipankar: I think control.in has CDBS scripts which automatically detects dependencies
<kandarpk> *as Luke mentioned
<kandarpk> and then places those in control file
<kandarpk> *wild guess
<dipankar> dfarning, me too, That command is ugliest I have ever seen.
<kandarpk> dfarning: can that be a possibility ?
<dfarning> dipankar, I think I now under stand the difference.
<dipankar> kandarpk, dfarning : Actually I am very very tired right now. I might not act quickly and with full attention
<dipankar> :(
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes that sounds correct.
<dfarning> dipankar, do you want to start again tomowwor or monday?
<kandarpk> and as Luke said, pushing both of them lets you know what changes were made by you, and what made by CDBS
<dfarning> I would like if we could set a time so kandarpk and I can both be there if possiable?  I can work around your scheuddal.
<kandarpk> dfarning, dipankar: I don't want to leave here
<kandarpk> please just for another 25-30 minutes
<dfarning> dipankar, are you up for another 30 minutes:)
<dipankar> dfarning, kandarpk : I will try my best.
<dfarning> the command to regenerate the control file is shown on http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<dfarning> dipankar, what next:)
<dipankar> dfarning, we have to start off yet
<dipankar> :)
<kandarpk> dipankar, dfarning : we'll need to modify only control.in ?
<dipankar> not quite kandarpk. We have to actually make it.
<kandarpk> dipankar: yeah, that is what I meant
<kandarpk> but only the control.in file, right ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, : yup! :)
<dipankar> kandarpk, dfarning : First start by moving to a suitable directory.
<dipankar> (in terminal)
<dfarning> ok, that I can do pretty well:)
<dipankar> :P
<manusheel_> dfarning : :-)
<kandarpk> dipankar: next ?
<dipankar> run the command: 'apt-get source sugar-logviewer-activity'
<kandarpk> dipankar: instead of telling the commands
<kandarpk> *that might take long
<kandarpk> please let us know what files need changing
<kandarpk> just as an overview
<kandarpk> dfarning: will that be ok ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, actually I am guiding in setting up a local git repo in the directory using a git repo on ssh. That is crucial.
<dipankar> dfarning, ^^
<kandarpk> dipankar: Ok.
<dfarning> ok
<kandarpk> sorry for interrupting
<dipankar> after that just some file changes and committing :)
<dipankar> not a problem :P
<dipankar> also try running 'debcheckout sugar-logviewer-activity'
<dipankar> see if it gives an error
<kandarpk> apt-get source sugar-logviewer-activity didn't run
<kandarpk> ERROR:
<kandarpk> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<dfarning> dipankar, kandarpk are you doing this on your normal ubuntu 10.04 machines?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am using Debian
<dipankar> dfarning, yes. I do packaging from my laptop.
<kandarpk> *git is used for debian only ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, you will need to go into synatic and enable the source repos.
<dfarning> kandarpk, will be using it for both ubuntu and debain... with a branch for each.
<kandarpk> dfarning: there is no sources in repositories list ...
<kandarpk> dfarning: to add new, I'll need a URI
<dfarning> kandarpk, isn't there a place to tick 'sources' in synaptic -> setting -> repoitories.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I mean, various repositories are listed, but none as sources
<dfarning> kandarpk, let's let dipankar go he was not feeling well yesterday
<kandarpk> dipankar: please wrap it up then
<kandarpk> dipankar: in say 2-3 minutes
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> dfarning, kandarpk : The main thing here is importing the source code.
<kandarpk> dipankar: and do tell something which keeps us busy for next hour
<dfarning> kandarpk, let's start this again later and all use ubuntu 10.04... so our systems are as similar as possiable.
<dipankar> and then setting up a local repo for the package
<kandarpk> dipankar: setting up local hier.. will be OK
<kandarpk> what next
<kandarpk> ?
<dipankar> dfarning, kandarpk : then you have to make a control.in file with the following things:
<dipankar> lfaraone	dipankar: then, I'd like you to clone the sugar-terminal-activity.git repository using the "git+ssh" url listed on the page you're seeing now. Edit the debian/control.in file and update the description of the package using similar text to what is used in the description of http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-calculate-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/control.in;h=ae9a2b9989f80377c248ca774c869e0f052d7242;hb=dc85b18722eaac7f0457597a6
<dipankar> a90b83
<dipankar> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-calculate-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/control.in;h=ae9a2b9989f80377c248ca774c869e0f052d7242;hb=dc85b18722eaac7f0457597a6a90b83
<dipankar> dfarning, kandarpk : use the link above for the control.in file
<dipankar> once you are done with the control.in file then you can commit the changes to the local repo.
<kandarpk> ok
<dipankar> after that regenerate the control file from the control.in file and commit the changes again
<dipankar> then the final task is to push to git ssh repo
<kandarpk> dipankar: we didn't make any changes to source code ?
<dfarning> dipankar, so we are just cutting and pasting the contents of the control.in for calulate to our new logviewer package.  And then modifing the control.in file as necessary
<dipankar> kandarpk, dfarning : when I asked Luke about it, he told me that this activity is available on ubuntu server
<kandarpk> dipankar: isn't that as if we didn't change anything
<dipankar> so what we are doing here is moving the activities to Debian
<dipankar> kandarpk, I agree with you.
<kandarpk> dipankar: there's a difference
<dipankar> The task right now is to make packages according to Debian guidelines
<kandarpk> for debian, we require control.in
<kandarpk> dipankar: right.
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok so this is a case where we have already done the basic packaging work in ubuntu.  now we just need to modify it slight and upload it to debain.
<dipankar> dfarning, You told me a couple of days back that some packages were made in shortcut and they don't follow the guidlines
<kandarpk> dfarning, dipankar : I think control.in will check for dependencies for the package on Debian
<dipankar> *PS: I meant to say, after the activities are upon the Debian, then we can use it both for Debian & Ubuntu in a single go
<kandarpk> in ubuntu we manually specified that
<kandarpk> dipankar: am I right ?
<dfarning> dipankar, I would not trust any packages _I_ made,  I think luke set this up and an example for us.
<dipankar> kandarpk, Like I said I am out of senses right now :P. I will go with what you are suggesting right now :)
<dipankar> I will look deeply into the control file tomorrow morning
<kandarpk> dipankar: lets wait for luke then
<kandarpk> he has better expertise
<dipankar> yup.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Let me ask Luke if he can join us now.
<manusheel_> dipankar: Thank you.
<manusheel_> Appreciate your support.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: that will help
<dipankar> dfarning, But your packages work don't they?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes they work, but they are not up to the debian standard.
<kandarpk> dfarning: why is that ?
<dipankar> dfarning, that's why Luke is suggesting the changes..
<bernie> kandarpk: did you call?
<kandarpk> bernie: hi
<bernie> kandarpk: sorry that my comments reached you much later... I was offline yesterday. working from schools is HARD
<kandarpk> thanks for being considerate
<dfarning> debain is very strict about enforcing certain standards for technical and legal reasons.
<dipankar> dfarning, thats new.
<kandarpk> dfarning: leaving the legal reasons for now,
<dipankar> dfarning, I have a Debian system now too!
<kandarpk> dfarning: how are they ( packages you make for ubuntu )
<kandarpk> not technically right for debian
<kandarpk> ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I just wanted to get a large set of activities available for you to see when you started using sugar... and would not be disapointed:)
<dipankar> manusheel sir,  I guess Luke is on Mobile. He might not come on IRC
<kandarpk> dfarning: no, I mean
<bernie> kandarpk: hehe... welcome to the devian VS ubuntu diatribe
<kandarpk> whats the difference
<kandarpk> bernie: :)
<manusheel> dipankar: You are right. Luke is on mobile.
<dipankar> bernie, Hello.
<dipankar> bernie, I like this kind of fight (OS vs OS)
<dipankar> all, It was earlier used to Linux vs Windows.
<kandarpk> bernie, dipankar : I am not comparing here
<dfarning> dipankar, bernie likes these types of arguments too.... he can go on for days.
<dipankar> now its Debian vs Ubuntu : and I support Ubuntu
<manusheel> dipankar: No.
<manusheel> thats not true.
<kandarpk> dfarning, dipankar, bernie : no Ubuntu VS Debian right now
<manusheel> dipankar: We need to support both, and you need to be a master in both.
<kandarpk> let me know the difference
<bernie> kandarpk: be warned that, behind the technicalities of policy and quality, there's often a hidden argument of the two communities not getting along too well.
<manusheel> dipankar: We should not worry about Debian vs Ubuntu. We should have Sugar on both Debian and Ubuntu.
<bernie> dfarning: hehe
<manusheel> bernie: Hi Bernie. How have you been?
<bernie> manusheel: indeed
<manusheel> bernie : +1
<dfarning> dipankar, from our point of view the only differences are debian is upstream to ubuntu and the have slightly different release cycles.
<kandarpk> *Power cut
<kandarpk> *will be back
<bernie> manusheel: I've been working from the field for 3 days in a row, now I need two days of sleep to recover.
<dfarning> ubuntu releases every 6 months and debain releases less frequetly about every two years.
<kandarpk> bernie: thats bad news for me :(
<dfarning> there are pros and cons to both.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Thats not a bad news.
<bernie> wow kandarpk was so scared he dropped off
<manusheel> bernie: You seem to have the same lifestyle as always :-)
<bernie> ;-)
<manusheel> Take a break.
<bernie> manusheel: haha. "life".
<bernie> what is it?
<manusheel> bernie: When are you going to Brazil?
<bernie> manusheel: 8-18 Jul... but it seems I won't go to Salvador any more
<dipankar> dfarning, got it!
<bernie> manusheel: the plane from belo horizonte was $360 so we opted for a bus to Rio
<dfarning> dipankar, thanks for you help I need to get some lunch
<bernie> manusheel: I already feel guilty for leaving 10 days just before the final release of F11-0.88... we still have many bugs to fix
<dipankar> dfarning, no problem :)
<manusheel> We do need a stable 0.88 release.
<manusheel> bernie: Indeed.
<dipankar> dfarning, enjoy your lunch
<dipankar> manusheel Sir, bernie : I am heading to bed. Good night everybody!
<manusheel> bernie: Interesting. I hope you figured out a good bus. I remember some of our friends at MIT experimented with some Chinese bus from MIT to New York. And, they were scared with the bus routes.
<manusheel> dipankar: Good night Dipankar.
<kandarpk> hi all, I missed out on anything ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Glad that you are back.
<kandarpk> dfarning: please let me know about that packaging issue
<bernie> manusheel: haha I got the Fung Wa bus too...
<bernie> manusheel: until cjb told me "they have a habit of catching fire on the highway"... and then we googled for it and there were indeed, like, 10 accidents some of which worse than just catching fire
<bernie> such as loosing the two back wheels
<manusheel> bernie: Yes, friends told me that it is not safe to travel through that bus.
<bernie> or crashing into the guardrail between the highway and an exit!!!
<manusheel> bernie: Loosing two back wheels?
<manusheel> :-)
<bernie> manusheel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fung_Wah_Bus_Transportation#Incidents_and_accidents
<bernie> lol
<bernie> anuary 3, 2007: In Framingham, Massachusetts, a New York-bound bus lost its back two wheels. No injuries were reported. [9]
<manusheel> bernie: Looks like the buses are developed by some high school students :-) One cannot cut down costs like that.
<manusheel> :-)
<bernie> the plane is definitely safer
<manusheel> kandarpk: It seems David has head for lunch.
<kandarpk> :(
<manusheel> bernie: Much safer.
<kandarpk> bernie: you like OS vs OS
<manusheel> kandarpk: No worries.
<kandarpk> bernie: please explain the differences in Ubuntu and Debian
<kandarpk> on technical grounds
<manusheel> bernie: Around?
<bernie> manusheel: yes
<manusheel> bernie: Let us discuss Ubuntu vs Debian on technical grounds.
<manusheel> Very good question by Kandarp.
<bernie> kandarpk: I like to read the OS vs OS and language VS language politics in the news... but it's not fun when you get in the middle.
<bernie> kandarpk: and you can't get your job done
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, that is a very important question. Bernie, Kandarp is talking about it on the technical level.
<manusheel> Not at policy level.
<kandarpk> bernie: dfarning said his packages for Ubuntuwont work on Debian
<manusheel> kandarpk: Where Debian does well, and where Ubuntu does well.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: No
<manusheel> bernie: We are interested in Sugar on Debian and Sugar on Ubuntu.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<kandarpk> right now I only want to know why dfarning's packages wont work on Debian
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, great. bernie, do you have an answer on this?
<dfarning> kandarpk, my packages probably would work on debian.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, yours would
<dfarning> kandarpk, I just didn't cross all of the tee and dot all of the eyes so that they would be accepted.
<kandarpk> but where is Debian so strict ?
<kandarpk> the source codes ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, my package were very rough drafts.  But you would not want to hand them in.
<kandarpk> or the dependencies ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I'll try to answer that in an email this afternoon.
<kandarpk> dfarning: that will be great
<kandarpk> dfarning: thanks a lot
<dfarning> The dynamics are confusing
<bernie> kandarpk: I don't know the details, but ABI and API issues, probably.
<bernie> kandarpk: Ubuntu and Debian diverged quite a lot in the past, and there doesn't seem to be a tendency to realign one or the other on the same versions of libraries and critical system daemons.
<kandarpk> bernie: that means they differ on the dependencies ?
<kandarpk> sources are almost same.
<bernie> kandarpk: so, for example, ubuntu uses Upstart while Debian still uses sysvinit (unless I'm out of date). which means that daemons need to install their startup script in different places!
<bernie> kandarpk: in general, debian is more conservative. they ship older versions of libraries and they tend not to jump on modern new subsystems as quick as ubuntu does
<bernie> kandarpk: from the "plumbing" point of view, Ubuntu today resembles more Fedora than Debian: pulseaudio, udev, udisks, networkmanager, libvirt, packagekit, rsyslog, upstart, latest Xorg, etc.
<kandarpk> dfarning, bernie : its a bit confusing right now
<kandarpk> dfarning's mail will help
<bernie> kandarpk: in other words, it's not really clear any more which project is downstream and which is upstream. Ubuntu now has newer stuff than debian almost at every level, so the flow has started to go backwards.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<bernie> kandarpk: that is, several packages get imported from ubuntu into debian nowadays.
<kandarpk> bernie: yeah, I understand that
<bernie> (which tends to piss off people who were accustomed to the opposite work-flow)
<manusheel> bernie: David said that it was very difficult to get packages at Ubuntu.
<kandarpk> *at Debian
<bernie> manusheel: besides this gossip, I have to admit I don't have much hands-on experience getting packages accepted both in Debian and Ubuntu
<manusheel> bernie: What should be the good strategy in general?
<manusheel> bernie: Ok.
<bernie> manusheel: historically, it used to be the case that becoming a debian maintainer was one of the hardest achievements of a hacker's career. it might have changed now :-)
<manusheel> bernie: Ok, we'll have to get into the field and realize that.
<manusheel> bernie: In any case, we are looking at both Sugar on Ubuntu and Sugar on Debian. So, we need to be proficient in both.
<kandarpk> bernie: is that because Debian has become soft ?
<manusheel> bernie: Which means, whether it is syncing packages from Debian to Ubuntu or the other way round.
<bernie> manusheel: the debian maintainer for sugar is still jonas?
<bernie> manusheel: who's the ubuntu maintainer? nobody?
<lfaraone> bernie: becoming a Debian Developer, you mean.
<manusheel> bernie: Right. He is the maintainer. We'll have to work with him in these regards.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Hi
<bernie> kandarpk: lfaraone would know, he just became a debian maintainer
<lfaraone> bernie: it still is a very rigorous process.
<bernie> lfaraone: ah, are the two things different?
<manusheel> bernie: And, are happy to do so.
<lfaraone> bernie: Debian Developer > Debian Maintainer.
 * lfaraone is in town for a few minutes :)(
<lfaraone> ?away
<manusheel> lfaraone: Great.
<manusheel> How has been your trip?
<lfaraone> bernie: DMs are people who can upload certain packages that have been marked as "DM-Upload-Allowed: yes" and have the DM listed in "uploaders" or "maintainer"
<lfaraone> manusheel: it's been pretty great.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Wonderful.
<lfaraone> bernie: DDs can technically upload any package they wish. DDs can also vote in the project, and are full Debian members.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Kandarp had questions on packaging.
<manusheel> lfaraone : That is, using git for packaging.
<bernie> lfaraone: ah, it's the equivalent of Fedora's überpackager
<lfaraone> bernie: To become a DM, you only need a DD to sign off, a signature on your key, and no objections. DD need an endorsement from an extant DD, and have to go through the confusingly named "new maintainer" process.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay, what's confusing?
<lfaraone> (re ease of getting packages in Ubuntu, it's not that hard to get a package in Ubuntu or Debian, we just prefer to get it into Debian so the results can flow downstream)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: for packaging in Debian, what steps are involved after generating the control file ?
<bernie> lfaraone: what' the typical workflow of git package maintenance for debian/ubuntu?
<bernie> lfaraone: are there a bunch of command line tools to manage the vendor branch and the debian patches?
<lfaraone> bernie: make changes, commit, push. prepare changelog for vendor version, release.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: dipankar said he only generated control file before pushing
<lfaraone> bernie: not as far as I know.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, you don't need to regenerate the control file unless you've done something that would cause changes.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: changes to the source you mean ?
<bernie> lfaraone: the problem with getting packages in debian first is that the release cycles are now irremediably skewed. Going through debian would mean that ubuntu would always lag 1-2 releases behind Sugar's latest release.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, a subset of that: if you change something that would cause the control file differently.
<lfaraone> bernie: why do you think that? 0.88 is in Debian Unstable and Testing.
<bernie> lfaraone: didn't you tell me some time ago that jonas was using some really fancy stuff to maintain the sugar packages in git?
<lfaraone> bernie: well, git-buildpackage.
<bernie> lfaraone: since when is 0.88 in debian unstable? would it have made it in time for lucid?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: we need to generate the control.in ourself, right ?
<lfaraone> bernie: it is in Lucid...
<bernie> lfaraone: and, more importantly, would have it worked?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, you need to write it, yes.
<lfaraone> bernie: it does work right now. the issue is that Browse does not work.
<lfaraone> bernie: that is due to a local Ubuntu problem where Canonical (AFAICT) does not wish to support programs which embed XULRunner.
<bernie> lfaraone: my feeling is that the two systems have diverged too much to expect any non-trivial package set like sugar to work on both without some amount of testing and bugfixing
<lfaraone> bernie: of course you'll need to test your work in Debian and Ubuntu.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: so, after writing the control.in, we just need to push the package into debian repos ?
<bernie> lfaraone: if there's just a minor issue, why is there a need to host so many ubuntu-specific packages in the Ubuntu Sugar Team PPA?
<lfaraone> bernie: there is no need, it's not something I like that we do.
<bernie> lfaraone: (not a rhetorical question, I really don't know for sure)
<lfaraone> bernie: we provide point releases in the PPAs. Ideally, we can get these pushed as stable release updates if we had well-defined usecases and approval from the Ubuntu Release Managers to do so.
<lfaraone> bernie: the main utility of the PPA is providing the "sugar-activities" package, which is a collection of precompiled activities taken from ASLO. It's probably illegal, since it's not GPL-compliant, but nobody really cares to sue us.
<lfaraone> bernie: right now, OOTB, two sugar activities packaged in the Ubuntu repositories work without any PPAs. The other nonfunctional ones are locally-Ubuntu-packaged from what I can tell.
<bernie> lfaraone: why not GPL compliant? there are no src debs?
<lfaraone> bernie: the "source deb" is a colletion of XO bundles.
<bernie> lfaraone: ah, they're not really being built from sources... I wonder what the fedora folks do... but who cares. we're not going to be sued, as you said
<lfaraone> bernie: and those contain precompiled binaries.
<lfaraone> bernie: well, as it is we can't include sugar-activities in Debian and Ubuntu.
<lfaraone> bernie: the fedora folks package each activity individually, which is what I'm trying to teach us to do.
<bernie> lfaraone: are you sure sugar should be working flawlessly *today* on ubuntu except for the Browse activity? I just spoke with a teacher trainer last week who tried to install it on Lucid and could not even get the emulator to staet.
<bernie> start
<lfaraone> bernie: please hold.
<bernie> lfaraone: back to the GPL compliance thread: I think packaging from source is not that hard... most of them are just "python setup.py" projects.
<bernie> lfaraone: ok
<lfaraone> bernie: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-terminal-activity.git is an example of my work in packaging a certain activity. Once we are able to get a working package, we should be able to trivally able to apply it to related packages.
<bernie> lfaraone: also, it should be easy to copy whatever the fedora spec files are doing.
<lfaraone> bernie: it's not that hard, but there are some things (like writing debian/copyright) and wrangling CDBS that are hard to get right. debian/copyright will be unique, but CDBS should be the same once we get it right.
<lfaraone> bernie: we have what they're doing, it's CDBS's python-sugar.mk.
<bernie> oh, /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-sugar.mk does all the magic
<lfaraone> bernie: yep. we just need to tell it what branches are supported.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: can you please provide some overview of what all is pushed in the debian repository
<kandarpk> complete package or only the patches
<lfaraone> .bernie: bernie http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.sugar/6
<lfaraone> bernie: see http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.sugar/6 and ed's followup: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.sugar/7
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, it pushes the current contents of the git repository to the remote repository.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: keep in mind that pushing to the remote repository is different than "uploading to Debian", the package is not published in Debian when you push up.
<kandarpk> yes
<bernie> lfaraone: reading
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Maintainers need to approve those, right ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes.
<bernie> lfaraone: does debian use dput to upload packages? just like ubuntu? I would expect so.
<lfaraone> bernie: Ubuntu used dput to upload packages, just like Debian :)
<lfaraone> bernie: git usage isn't mandatory, some use bzr, some use hg, etc, and some use nothing at all.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: what does uploading to Debian mean ?
<kandarpk> making packages available for download ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: it's like when you upload to the PPA. It means that all people who track debian's testing or unstable package repositories will automatically get the update.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<bernie> lfaraone: reading your post about sugar in ubuntu, I believe the formador was hitting the gdm bug
<bernie> lfaraone: do you know why these packages aren't flowing to the ubuntu updates repo?
<lfaraone> bernie: yes, GDM segfaults because the sugar desktop file does not contain a comment. THis bug has been fixed in an update of GDM.
<lfaraone> bernie: because nobody has decided to do so. We'd have to follow the SRU proceedure, and document all the changes. I am happy to do that if somebody wants me to, the changes meet the SRU criteria, and the release managers are not going to reject it.
<bernie> lfaraone: well, I lack context but I guess dfarning or manusheel would know
<bernie> lfaraone: also, if someone fixes Sugar bugs in the debian packages, how would these changes flow into the ubuntu updates repositories as well?
<bernie> lfaraone: I suppose upstreaming a bug fix is a common thing to do...
<lfaraone> bernie: somebody would have to request an SRU, and perform the fix.
<lfaraone> bernie: they will automatically be synced over in the next release of Ubuntu.
<lfaraone> bernie: but previous release require a SRU.
<lfaraone> bernie: we probably should request https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<lfaraone> dfarning: would persuing this be useful?
<bernie> lfaraone: is anyone doing bugfixing in debian now?
<lfaraone> bernie: jonas is. I am.
<lfaraone> bernie: when I become a DD, it will be much easier for me to fix bugs in Debian. As is, I need Jonas to first upload a package along with the authorization for me to make future changes to it before I can upload.
<bernie> lfaraone: (otherwise, this would just introduce one additional level of indirection to the USR workflow without anything in return)
<bernie> lfaraone: ah, I typed too fast. well, that's good to know
<lfaraone> bernie: what we get in return is Jonas' continued packaging of new upstream releases of Sugar, which is an enormous amount of work we are very thankful for.
<bernie> lfaraone: another question (sorry to bother you so much). are any of the changes in the Ubuntu PPA mergeable in debian? would changes that are neutral for debian but useful for ubuntu be welcomed?
 * lfaraone will be back later.
<lfaraone> bernie: yes. I have done so in the past, and there is no ill feeling towards doing such things as far as I can tell.
<bernie> lfaraone: when you come back: do you know who would normally react to an SRU for the sugar packages? Are they responsive and reasonable people?
<lfaraone> bernie: an sru would be filed by any MOTU, like me. any member of ubuntu-sru would process it like any other SRU request. If we wanted to make iur and their livez easier, we can get a continuous exception from the sru critwria if we establish that SL makes predictable, stable point releases.
<lfaraone> im in the car , pardon my crappy iPhone ssh-fu.
<lfaraone> ubuntu-sru are reasonable, if not overworked, people.
<lfaraone> bernie: ^^. i'll be in and out, hilite as usual to grab my attn
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you still around
<kandarpk> dfarning, yes
<dfarning> did lfaraone and bernie answer many of your questions?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<dfarning> kandarpk, you were asking about the strictness of debian vs ubuntu.
<dfarning> they are both equally strict at this point.
<kandarpk> dfarning: no necessarily strictness
<dfarning> the piece that I was forgeting to mention was that so far, we have been working in the sugar team ppa which is a like a personal sand box.
<kandarpk> dfarning: true
<dfarning> kandarpk, the activity packages ( and many of our bug fixes) would not have met the coding standard for debian or Ubuntu universe.
<kandarpk> dfarning: what do they look at before rejecting a package
<dfarning> I just set the ppa up as some where we could test and learn to package with running into coding standards.
<dfarning> kandarpk, the most important thing is that someone else can easily review ones work.
<dfarning> for example we make all of our changes inside the debian/ directory
<dfarning> everything outside of the debain/ directory is often refered to as a pristean tarball.
<dfarning> so if you what to review what a packager did to a package you can just look in the debian/patches and see.
<kandarpk> hmmm.
<dfarning> If you look in my sugar-activities package.  I included about 20 separate tar balls.
<dfarning> that would be hard to defend.
<dfarning> kandarpk, each of the tar-ball (activities) should be individually packaged.
<dfarning> kandarpk, does that make sense?
<kandarpk> doesn't having more tar balls lead to increased modularity
<kandarpk> why should it be hard to defend ?
<dfarning> each package should be a single (modular)  chunk of code
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> generally each tar ball is a very disinct upstream piece of software.
<kandarpk> you mean it gets harder to manage these many sub-modules, right ?
<dfarning> in our case the line gets kind of blurry becase al of the activites tarball come from the same upstream source.
<dfarning> Yes, there is a philosophy in unix and linux the 'thing should do one thing, but do it well'
<dfarning> hence one tarball per-package.
<neeraj> dfarning, hi, thats y you were telling us that day to break sugar-artwork..
<neeraj> ?
<dfarning> manusheel, are you still awake.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<dfarning> neeraj, I don't remember the exact context but probobly.
<kandarpk> dfarning: It was about coding practices
<kandarpk> does the source code too play iys part ?
<kandarpk> *its
<dfarning> kandarpk, I currently have three project going and get confused:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, Can you explain what you are asking further?
<kandarpk> the efficiency of the code,
<kandarpk> I mean there must be some codes which are more likely to break
<dfarning> kandarpk, I still don't understand.
<neeraj> dfarning: my bad.. it was sugar-activity package whose size is quite large as comparison to other one..
<dfarning> neeraj, exactly sugar activites is about 20 individual packages which need to be properly split into individaul packages before either debian or ubuntu would accept them.
<kandarpk> dfarning: what causes packages to break/not function properly ?
<neeraj> kandarpk sir are you asking that we *might* need to make some changes in source code to make it compatible/pass thorough debian?
<kandarpk> neeraj: reght
<neeraj> if that is the question then I don't think we do any such thing..
<kandarpk> *right
<kandarpk> Ok.
<neeraj> dfarning, please tell us whether we do such things or not?
<dfarning> As we have seen sometime there have been bugs in ubuntu but not in debain and vice-versa.
<dfarning> the biggest problem as bernie refered to earlyer is when ubuntu and debian diverge and our packages need to interact with those divergent pieces.
<dfarning> kandarpk, were you working on the data-time bug?
<kandarpk> dfarning: that was automatically fixed on update
<dfarning> where the corner was not being drawn correctly in ubuntu?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I didn't know about this issue
<neeraj> i guess dipankar was working on that..
<dfarning> The (older) version of gtk ubuntu was using had a bug that they needed to fix before the code would work right.
<neeraj> he had zeroed down some *_draw.c file(not sure )
<neeraj> Ok..
<dfarning> yet the code worked fine on the newer version of gtk that debian unstable used.
<dfarning> those are the sorts of problems we are likely to encounter.
<kandarpk> dfarning: diverging means use of different libraries by the two OS's ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, I am awake.
<kandarpk> dfarning: so, as the two diverge it is like making packages for two different OS's ?
<dfarning> ideally, in our work flow, we will fix bugs we find with local tempoary patches in either debian or ubuntu....  while at the same time we will be working with upstream to fix the problem there so the the fix will trickle back down so our tempory patch is no longer needed.
<neeraj> in such case can we use debian as an upstream for all packages?If yes then how?
<dfarning> kandarpk, exactly the farther they diverge the more work it is for us.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<dfarning> kandarpk, but there tends to ebbs and flows in divergances as things branch and merge.
<dfarning> neeraj, ideally debian will be upstream for us.
<kandarpk> dfarning: and your point about activity package
<kandarpk> it had 20 tarballs, so it should be packaged as 20 ( or somewhat like that )
<kandarpk> packages,
<dfarning> kandarpk, exactly
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> neeraj, I hope Ubuntu and debian can work very closesly around sugar so we don't have significtant upstream downstream issues.
<kandarpk> dfarning: initially, the only difference b/w Ubuntu and Debian was of the packages they came with
<kandarpk> and not of standard libraries ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, Yes, initally they were nearly identical.  If i recall corectly the only differences were cosmetic and a few setup wizards to make it easier to install and confgure ubuntu.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, but alot has happened over the last 12 or so releases.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes. Ubuntu has been changing radically
<kandarpk> over time
<dfarning> for some reason there is often alot of bickering between debain and ubuntu.... it is just like two brothers fighting.
<dfarning> kandarpk, and debain has changed just as much
<kandarpk> dfarning, Ok !
<dfarning> all distros try to cherry pick the best ideas from each other. so some time ubuntu leads, some times, debian leads and some times redhat/fedora lead:)
<dfarning> it is the cherry picking the causes the continual evolutionaly progress.
<dfarning> At the end of the day the disputes usually boil down to different people cheering for their home team:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, does that help?
<kandarpk> dfarning: alot
<kandarpk> dfarning: thanks for such an elaborate explaination.
<kandarpk> that was quite exhaustive
<dfarning> kandarpk, it kind of needs to be exhaustive because of the history and interactions between debain we sometimes do silly things for silly reasons.
<dfarning> so as develops sometime we close our eyes and not worry about the silly bits or what cause us to do something that way.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<kandarpk> dfarning: all the modifications made in Debian repositories are passed over to Ubuntu in the next release ?
<dfarning> opps the above section should have been 'between debian and ubutu.' neither is to blame
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, (for the most part) please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<dfarning> debian tends to have a release cycle of about 2 years while ubuntu has a release cycle of exactly 6 months
<dfarning> so for the first couple of week of a new ubuntu release.  most of the developer work is spent syncing the future ubuntu release with debain unstable.
<dfarning> that period goes until june 24,
<dfarning> then as it gets closer to the ubuntu release effort shift towards polish and bug fixing.
<kandarpk> right
<kandarpk> we have our primary target as Debian for this reason ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, exactly
<kandarpk> dfarning: once we start using git, what would be our next step ?
<dfarning> work from ubuntu does not automaticly 'flow'into debian.  Thus if we use ubuntu as our primary target and are not very careful we can introduce divergence.
<dfarning> ok for this we have to step back a bit.
<kandarpk> dfarning: got your point about divergence
<dfarning> if we package a ubuntu package it can live in our ppa for as long as we like.... but if we want it to get our packages promoted into universe someone has to review them.
<dfarning> and all of the sugar package are pretty complicated. so it is likely the our packages will sit in the reveu queue for a long time.  Most of the ubuntu developers are volunteers.
<dfarning> but, if we get our packages accepted into debian and reviewed by a 'debian developer' it is very easy to get them synced from debian to ubuntu.
<dfarning> and since we have Jonas who is willing and able to review our package in debian it is more expedient to go that route.
<kandarpk> dfarning: does promotion into ubuntu universe too requires review ?
<dfarning> yes, exactly, that is what takes so long:( the packages can sit in the queue to be reviewed until some one (usually a MOTU) reviews them.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> that means we need to push our packages using git to be reviewed by some DD to get listed in universe and then be synced into Ubuntu ?
<dfarning> so, we are very luck to have lfaraone.  he is a 'debian maintainer', 'ubutu MOTU', and will so be a 'debian developer' so I hired he for the summer to mentor us and review packages as needed.
<dfarning> exactly, and jonas is a DD.
<kandarpk> great.
<dfarning> over the next couple of months I hope that one of more seeta developer become 'debian maintainers' for the sugar packages and ubuntu developers with authority to commit sugar packages on ubuntu.
<kandarpk> how do they select people to be debian maintainers ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, basically one needs to become expert in a subset of packages. and the they are approved.  Luke would know more of the details.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<kandarpk> dfarning: that's a long way to go.
<kandarpk> whats our primary task for now ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, the most important thing is for everyone to become proficient at packing with git.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> I think if we put some effort, it can be done in a day or two
<dfarning> kandarpk, now that everyone has learned basic package skills working in our ppa 'sandbox' we are ready to climb the next rung of packaging via git and requesting a review via jonas of luke.  with in a month or so of hard work some of us (not me) will then be able to commit directly.
<kandarpk> dfarning: "not me" ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I have three project going USR, Sugar.88 on Fedora 11, and developing javascript based content.  hence the need for expert developers like you and the rest of the seeta team:)
<kandarpk> hmmm
<dfarning> bernie, is leading the Sugar.88 on Fedora 11 project, and Manu and I are trying to get the content piece going.
<dfarning> so it is interesting:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you feel more comfortable about how all the pieces fit together?
<kandarpk> definitely
<kandarpk> dfarning: great help from your side
<dfarning> great.
<dfarning> kandarpk, keep asking questions as you saw with bernie everyone is willing to stop and teach..... because that is how we learned.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, very helpful indeed.
<dfarning> I have to run and make dinner.  thanks for everything.
<kandarpk> dfarning: bye
<bernie> dfarning: you're a good mentor
<dfarning> bernie, thanks
<dfarning> ubuntu/debian relationships can be tricky.  We are the first project to keep our ubuntu package source as branches in Aloith:)
<bernie> dfarning: tch is also learning his way through Sugar Labs' bureaucracy
<bernie> dfarning: he's been pissed off several times by negative comments, but now he understands to respond constructively, without attacking the reviewer
<dfarning> bernie, yes, I have been watching that.
<dfarning> bernie, tch is an a particularity good position.  spending time winning an argument does not help him:(  Getting patches does:)  I expect that we cause and net shift in our upstrea,
<bernie> dfarning: it is already happening
<bernie> dfarning: sugar development seems to have resumed thanks to our push
<dfarning> bernie, +1,  I am going though USR looking for bugs for tomorrows bug squashing session... i think I might cry:(
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-04
<bernie> dfarning: go to a classroom and you will cry twice
<bernie> dfarning: before you try to fix _any_ sugar-specific bug, make sure you apply all our patches
<lfaraone> dfarning: i'll be online for a few more minutes, I think I'll tackle https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/601219 , it seems to be a trivial fix.
<lfaraone>  /j #sugar
<dipankar> dfarning, Hello.
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning?
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah! How was your day?
<dfarning> dipankar, It was very good.  we had several valuable discussion after you went to sleep.
<dfarning> are you felling better today?
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah. I am fresh now.
<dfarning> dipankar, nice.
<dipankar> dfarning, did you get a chance to go through Luke's email (via mailing list)
<dfarning> dipankar, the one about testing sugar on ubuntu?
<dipankar> dfarning, no. The one about 'the activities getting installed in wrong directory'
<dipankar> brb in 10
<dfarning> dipankar, yes, found it.
<dipankar> dfarning, where is the source of log-viewer-activity? I am unable to find it.
<dfarning> dipankar, just the tarball alone? or packaged for debian or ubutu?
<dipankar> dfarning, like the other packages have a src folder. I don't seem to find it anywhere.
<dfarning> dipankar, are you looking in the source package we were looking at yesterday
<dfarning> if so, it is in the Log.activity dir.  there are only 3 .py file in the whole activity
<dipankar> dfarning, ok. where is the script file that copies the activity into the destinate folder
<dipankar> ?
<dfarning> dipankar, this package which we grabbed from ubuntu is using a slightly differenet packaging method
<dfarning> it is using debhelper.  you can see that in the control file as:
<dfarning> #!/usr/bin/make -f
<dfarning>   
<dfarning> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<dfarning> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<dfarning> dipankar, it stick everything in the package into the destination in the debian install file.
<dipankar> dfarning, Actually I somehow deleted the control file. :( I guess I will try regenerating it.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok.
<dfarning> part of packaging this activity will be adapting it to meet the style used for the rest of the sugar on ubuntu activities
<dfarning> dipankar, this was last touched in 2007:)
<dipankar> dfarning, wow! Such long time back.
<dfarning> dipankar, so to package this activity i would start by using another simple debain activity that you know is done correctly and modify it as needed.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok.
<dfarning> dipankar, or have you looked at the contributing a new package on the page http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<dfarning> dipankar, ahh very cool lfaraone has set up a very nice skeleton as he refers to in the getting started guide.
<dipankar> dfarning, I agree with you lfaraone _has_ mentioned things clearly there.
<dfarning> dipankar, the reason I suggested looking for a package we know works was to a the 'skeleton.'  but lfaraone did that for us all ready.
<dfarning> dipankar, one thing I am unclear about is how to push a package to aloith.  Normally you have to define the url of the remote dir.
<dfarning> is that done for us in this case?
<dipankar> dfarning, was going through logs, So I guess we can work on sugar-logviewer-activity with Luke's 'skeleton'
<dfarning> dipankar, +1
<dipankar> dfarning, yes the push should be to the ailoth ssh, in other words the git repo that you created at alioth.
<dfarning> dipankar, ok I got it -- http://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/
<dipankar> dfarning, + the git repo directory. like 'sugar-logviewer-activity/' after that
<dfarning> dipankar, do you have authority to push to collab-maint on aloith?
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah, you just need to add your ssh key in your alioth account.
<dipankar> after that you can push the changes.
<dfarning> dipankar, ok got it, then after you have completed your final push, you send an email to the list asking for someone to review and sponsor the package?
<dipankar> dfarning, yes. If they like it they will accept the packages. :)
<dfarning> dipankar, lets go for it:)  we can package it together. i'll do every thing accept the push and file the ITP bug:)
<dipankar> dfarning, there is a doubt though. Will the git repository that I have created in alioth will be used by Ubuntu?
<dfarning> dipankar, we will worry about that later:)
<dipankar> dfarning, nice...
<dipankar> dfarning, okay now that we have got a fine idea of git working, I guess we have to wait for Luke to tell more details
<dfarning> dipankar, first step looks like filing a ITP.  Yep.... lets stumble through and have some question ready when he is available:)
<dipankar> dfarning, ITP? :(
<dfarning> dipankar, an ITP is an Intent To Package.  we want to let everyone know that we are working on this package.
<dfarning> near the bottom of the getting started page is a link how to file a ITP.\
<dipankar> dfarning, But I guess thats after uploading the packages.
<ankur> dfarning,  good morning
<dfarning> dipankar, actually you want to get in the habit of doing that first so others know what you are working on and don't start working on the same package.
<dfarning> ankur, good morning:) did you switch computers?  You nickname is much shorter:)
<ankur> no, i just chose a different nick name. :)
<dfarning> dipankar, I just checked and version 23 at http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/fructose/Log/Log-23.tar.bz2 is the most recent tarball.
<dfarning> ankur, what do you have scheuled for this morning?
<dfarning> ankur, if you have some debugging to do alsroot is in #sugar and might be able to get you started.  he is in europe so he is either up really early or really late:)
<dipankar> dfarning, I think ankur and me have to work on the bugs that you found out
<dipankar> dfarning, manu Sir sent and e-mail regarding that
<dfarning> dipankar, cool go for it. we can package later.  I actually just packaged the log-viewer according to the instructions and it worked:)
<dipankar> dfarning, right on! that quick?
<dfarning> between our discusion and luke's instructions it is pretty easy:)
<dfarning> dipankar, which surprised me:)
<dipankar> dfarning, what all changes did you make?
<ankur> dfarning,  my net connections is giving me jitters .
<ankur> manu sir sent a email last night regarding regarding some bugs, i guess i should start working on it .
<dfarning> dipankar, just the stuff luke listed. the dependencey were all the same as in the skeleton.
<dfarning> ankur, I see you are fading in and out.  do you want to start with the network bug with dipankar?
<ankur> dfarning,  i would be glad to do so
<dipankar> dfarning, ankur is having trouble with internet.
<dipankar> lemme check when alsroot will be free..
 * alsroot is all time open for questions
<dfarning> dipankar, ankur -- great. I am going to write an QA plan while you get the process started.  I'll be back in about 30 minutes.
<dipankar> alsroot, I got it :)
<dfarning> alsroot, :)
<dipankar> dfarning, ok.
<dipankar> alsroot, I have to run the checks on system for the bug. How about I contact you in 15 minutes?
<alsroot> dipankar: ok
<dipankar> alsroot, my first problem is I am unable to see anybody on neighbourhodd
<dipankar> *neighbourhood
<alsroot> dipankar: can you make Chat shared or it fails to share?
<dipankar> alsroot, I am unable to find the chat-activity
<alsroot> dipankar: ok, what you have for `ps aux | grep telepa`?
<dipankard> alsroot, dipankar@dipankar-desktop:/usr/bin$ ps aux | grep telpa
<dipankard> dipankar  1660  0.0  0.0   3320   792 pts/0    S+   09:03   0:00 grep --color=auto telpa
<alsroot> dipankard: could you enable all debug output http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/BugSquad/Get_Logs#Enabling_Sugar_debug_logging and pastebin presenceservice.log and shell.log
<alsroot> and also telepathy*.log
<alsroot> dipankard: and you need to restart sugar after setting up debug
<dipankard> alsroot, I am running an emulator on Ubuntu
<alsroot> dipankard: then, just restart it
<dipankard> alsroot, also I guess I have all debug files generated
<dipankard> shell.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/458974/
<dipankard> alsroot, presenceservice.log is empty
<alsroot> dipankard: that means you didn't uncommented all lines in debug file http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/BugSquad/Get_Logs#Enabling_Sugar_debug_logging
<dipankard> alsroot, ohk. then I will do that and join in a couple of minutes
<dipankard> alsroot, ok done
<dipankard> alsroot, the presenceservice.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/458980/
<dipankard> alsroot, the telepathy-gabble.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458981/
<dipankard> alsroot, the telepathy-salut.log :
<dipankard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458983/
<alsroot> dipankard: was sugar-emulator stopped before you got logs?
<dipankard> alsroot, yes. I closed and then took the logs out
<alsroot> dipankard: you need to take logs when sugar-emulator is running, otherwise logs contain bunch of exit related stuff
<dipankard> ohk..
<dipankard> alsroot, what can be the possible error?
<alsroot> dipankard: dunno, at least if there is no either telepathy-gabble nor telepathy-salut in `ps` it should be something network related
<dipankard> alsroot, This is strange. Before I registered I used to see a lot of sugar users
<dipankard> alsroot, now not a single user. This is not possible that each time I enter neighbourhood view no user is online
 * alsroot didn't touch registering related code and dunno how it works
<dipankard> ok.
<dipankard> alsroot, can you see other sugar users in 'nieghbourhood view'
<alsroot> dipankard: nope, /me tries to investigate, it could be that jabber server is offline
<alsroot> dipankard: looks like I also can't connect to jabber.sugarlabs.org
<dipankard> ohhk.
<dfarning> dipankar did we lose ankur due to network issues?
<dipankard> dfarning, ankur is off for breakfast
<alsroot> dfarning: anyway, sugar should fallback to salut backend (like it does in my case), and e.g. sharing should work in activities -- could you check if any activity can start sharing
<alsroot> dfarning: sorry, dipankard
<dfarning> dipankard, thanks
<dipankard> alsroot, ok let me check
<dipankard> alsroot, strange no activity is coming on neighbourhood. they earlier used to
<alsroot> dipankard: do you have telepathy-salut in `ps`?
<alsroot> in `ps aux`
<dipankard> alsroot, how do I check ? :P
<alsroot> dipankard: in Terminal, type "ps aux | grep telepathy-salut"
<dipankard> dipankar  1816  0.0  0.0   3320   792 pts/0    S+   09:51   0:00 grep --color=auto telepathy-slaut
<dipankard> alsroot, ^^
<alsroot> dipankard: hmm, it's already not only jabber server issue..
<alsroot> dipankard: could you: restart sugar, not closing sugar-emulator, pastebin logs once more
<dipankard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458988/
<dipankard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458989/
<dipankard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458990/
<dipankard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/458991/
<kandarpk> dipankard: Hi
<dipankard> kandarpk, hi sir goodmorning
<kandarpk> good morning
<kandarpk> dipankard: do you know how to access control panel as mentioned by manu sir in the mail ?
<dipankard> kandarpk, its just the settings option , when you right click on the XO guy
<alsroot> dipankard: and there is no telepathy-salut in "ps aux | grep telepathy-salut"?
<dipankard> i found on alsroot
<dipankard> dipankar  1816  0.0  0.0   3320   792 pts/0    S+   09:51   0:00 grep --color=auto telepathy-slaut
<alsroot> dipankard: it's just an echo of your `ps` command, not telepathy-slaut itself
<dipankard> alsroot, ok.
<alsroot> dipankard: looks like telepathy-slaut died, could you pastbin telepathy-salut.log once more
<kandarpk> dfarning: around ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning.
<kandarpk> good morning
<dipankard> alsroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/458994/
<dfarning> kandarpk, what to you have scheldaled for this morning?
<kandarpk> dfarning: there's a bug in sugar
<kandarpk> even though I do not have a 3g modem, there is an icon to set up a 3g modem
<kandarpk> dfarning: any pointers ?
<dipankard> everyone: there is an important bug to be fixed in neighbourhood view
<dipankard> bug: Can't find other Sugar Users in 'Neighbourhood View'
<dfarning> kandarpk, I have no idea on this one.  It would seem to me that sugar should do some sort of hardware detection before showing the incon in the control panel.
<kandarpk> dfarning: exactly
<dipankard> situation: We cannot find anybody. If running on laptop we can only see the wifi access points
<alsroot> dipankard: maybe tp-salut exits unexpectedly, could you add "export PRESENCE_SERVICE_DEBUG=disable-gabble" to ~/.sugar/debug, just in case call "killall python2.6", start sugar, you should see "telepathy-salut" in "ps aux | grep telepathy-salut"
<kandarpk> dfarning: will try to resolve this issue later
<dfarning> kandarpk, but since sugar was originally written for a specific piece of hardward  (the XO) I don't know what sort of detection mecainism is in place.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, now I now some reason for this issue
<dfarning> kandarpk, when you are ready to work on it I would suggest pinging bernie, tomeu, alsroot, or sible upstream
<dipankard> alsroot, I have to reboot I guess
<kandarpk> dfarning: dipankard and alsroot are working on neighbourhood issue, joining them, will ping them when it gets resolved
<kandarpk> *them=bernie, tomeu, alsroot, sible
<kandarpk> dfarning: what should happen on starting neighbourhood ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, sounds good.  alsroot is very good:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, Are you asking about the issues alsroot and dipankar are working on?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<kandarpk> dfarning: do not know what is the expected behaviour
<kandarpk> dfarning: will be back in 2 min.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think the one they are working on is that the system sugar uses for sugar desktops to comunicate is not running/starting correctly.
<dipankard> alsroot, bingo! dipankar  1416  0.0  0.3   9208  3492 ?        S    10:13   0:00 /usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-salut
<dipankard> dipankar  1498  0.0  0.0   3324   876 pts/0    S+   10:14   0:00 grep --color=auto telepathy-salut
<alsroot> dipankard: is sharing working in activities ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, the expected behavior is that when a network is available to sugar there will be several other users visiable on the 'group' view.
<dipankard> alsroot, nope
<alsroot> dipankard: you mean you don't see shared icons in F1 view?
<dipankard> alsroot, yes thats what's happening : I only see myself in neighbourhood view
<dipankard> alsroot, I ran the 'maze-activity'
<dfarning> kandarpk, --  dipankard and alsroot are exploring why no one else is visable.  this system is part of the 'presence-service' stack.
<alsroot> dipankard: but afaik maze doesn't support sharing, could you try to share other activities e.g. TA, Browse, Chat
<dipankard> alsroot, now the function keys are not working!
<dfarning> kandarpk, in this case it appears that something is wrong with telepathy-salut -- see http://linux.die.net/man/8/telepathy-salut
<dipankard> alsroot, now this is really weird : I don't find browse, chat eactivities
<alsroot> dipankard: what about Calculate?
<dipankard> alsroot, nope! What is wrong!
<alsroot> dipankard: do you still have salut in `ps`? it could die
<dipankard> alsroot, it is still there
<alsroot> dipankard: what about "avahi" in `ps`?
<dipankard> avahi      547  0.0  0.1   2924  1596 ?        S    10:10   0:00 avahi-daemon: running [dipankar-desktop.local]
<dipankard> avahi      552  0.0  0.0   2924   544 ?        Ss   10:10   0:00 avahi-daemon: chroot helper
<dipankard> dipankar  1825  0.0  0.0   3324   860 pts/0    S+   10:29   0:00 grep --color=auto avahi
<alsroot> dipankard: what `route -n` says?
<dipankard> Kernel IP routing table
<dipankard> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<dipankard> 10.0.2.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<dipankard> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
<dipankard> 0.0.0.0         10.0.2.2        0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<alsroot> so, default route is set..
<dipankard> yup. I have DHCP
<dipankard> oops wrong statement I guess
<kandarpk> dfarning: *going through the link provided
<alsroot> dipankard: could you install Chat http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/downloads/file/26269/chat-66.xo it will be easier to investigate problem -- and try to share it and pastebin telepathy-salut.log
<dfarning> kandarpk, the upstream to sugar ( and gnome ) for the telepathy stack is a company called collabora which tomeu works for -- http://www.collabora.co.uk/projects/telepathy/
<dipankard> alsroot, It is not installing only :(
<alsroot> dipankard: you mean after uploading chat-66.xo to the journal, you can't launch Chat?
<dfarning> I need to get to bed so I can be productive in the morning.  good night.
<alsroot> ..by clicking on journal entry with chat-66.xo
<dipankard> I used 'sugar install-activity chat-66.xo' from terminal in sugar
<dipankard> dfarning, good night :) See in 8 hours
<dipankard> dfarning, *see you in 8 hours
<kandarpk> dfarning: telepathy provides libraries to provide a layer of abstraction for communication based applications ?
<alsroot> dipankard: try this "copy-to-journal -m application/vnd.olpc-sugar <fs-patht-to-xo>"
<alsroot> ..from Terminal
<dipankard> alsroot, o/p : created as <some key-kind of number>
<dipankard> alsroot, shared it.
<alsroot> dipankard: you see Chat icon in F1 view?
<dipankard> alsroot, no :(
<alsroot> dipankard: did you ge "Onnline..." alert in Chat after changing sharing scope?
<dipankard> alsroot, nope.
<alsroot> dipankard: could you pastebin telepathy-salut.log and presenceservice.log once more
<dipankard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459004/
<dipankard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459006/
<dipankard> alsroot, ^^
<alsroot> oops, first one says that salut has stopped, do you have it in `ps`?
<alsroot> dipankard: ^
<ankurkhurana_> dfarning, my power is off, so currently i was working on my backup power. I will be working till it goes or my power comes back. hello alsroot
<alsroot> ankurkhurana_: hi
<dipankard> alsroot, its still running
<alsroot> dipankard: hmm, something weird
<alsroot> dipankard: could you reproduce this issue in the same network but from different env?
<dipankard> ankurkhurana_, Don't use computer on inverter. Its not good.
<dipankard> alsroot, like?
<alsroot> dipankard: I mean from different box
<dipankard> alsroot, different env?
<dipankard> alsroot, how do i do that?
<kandarpk> dipankard: you can let me know the steps
<kandarpk> if not very involved
<alsroot> dipankard: e.g. from VM..
<dipankard> kandarpk, to reproduce the bug?
<dipankard> alsroot, I am running on vm :)
<dipankard> *  oracle virtual box
<kandarpk> dipankard: that is what alsroot has asked you, I believe
<kandarpk> *power cut
<kandarpk> will be back soon
<alsroot> dipankard: anyway, let me try to reproduce it in my env, what sugar you are using? is there dvd iso to check
<alsroot> ..to install
<dipankard> alsroot, I am using packages ' ubuntu-sugar-remix'
<alsroot> dipankard: is there ubuntu-sugar-remix isos?
<dipankard> yes, but i think they are not upto date. afaik
<dipankard> alsroot, how about jhbuild?
<alsroot> dipankard: I already have recent sugar, the problem is in not in sugar itself but in telepathy I guess
<alsroot> and in ubuntu's telepathy
<dipankard> ohk alsroot
<alsroot> dipankard: btw can you check this issue in native env i.e. out of VM?
<dipankard> alsroot, I have set this test machine on Desktop Virtual Box (inside windows)
<dipankard> alsroot, I checked on sugar-jhbuild, there I can share activities but nobody is visible
<alsroot> dipankard: better to download recent soas or ubuntu-sugar-remix images and boot from them
<alsroot> dipankard: it could be even VirtualBox issue
<alsroot> or issue that can be reproducible only in VirtualBox
<dipankard> alsroot, I have a very slow internet connection (512 kbps)
<dipankard> It will take sometime
<alsroot> dipankard: if you will decide to download soas, I guess http://spins.fedoraproject.org/soas/#downloads contains links to recent images
<alsroot> dipankard: btw maybe you have an XO?
<alsroot> there are 0.88 based images
<dipankard> alsroot, now XO right now :)
<dipankard> *no XO
<dipankard> alsroot, I am downloading the recent image from the test sever
<dipankard> of USR
<alsroot> dipankard: will, it will be useful to check if sugar (not)works fine out of VirtualBox before falling to not trivial TP investigation
<alsroot> s/will/well/
<dipankard> alsroot, let me ask ankur
<dipankard> ankur
<ankur> dipankard,  i was not able to install either calculate activity or chat .Can you suggest a way to install a activity that support sharing.Pardon me if somebody asked the question.I am having network prob and irc logs are not updated realtime. in synaptic package manager chat is for .86 , not available for .88.
<ankur> yes dipankard
<kandarpk> dipankard: anything conclusive yet ?
<dipankard> copy-to-journal -m application/vnd.olpc-sugar <fs-patht-to-xo>
<ankur> alsroot, i am working in dual boot system, and I am having same problem as dipankar.So i guess that is not due to virtual box
<dipankard> kandarpk, sir, you are running USR on virtual box or direct installed?
<kandarpk> dipankard: running Debian right now
<kandarpk> but have USR as a dual boot
<dipankard> kandarpk, can please you check out if in neighbourhood you are able to share any activity?
<dipankard> ankur, we are unable to view other users
<kandarpk> dipankard: how do I share an activity there ?
<kandarpk> dipankard: same here
<kandarpk> there are no users when I open neighbourhood
<dipankard> kandarpk, first download the chat activity : http://www.collabora.co.uk/projects/telepathy/
<alsroot> ankur: do you have neighbourhood issue in USR?
<dipankard> copy-to-journal -m application/vnd.olpc-sugar <fs-patht-to-xo>
<kandarpk> dipankard: I think it is already installed
<kandarpk> let me check
<dipankard> kandarpk, I didn't have it :P
<ankur> alsroot, i have USR iso intalled in virtual box, so i guess i have to check that.Are you asking me to check in vm or my native ubuntu?
<dipankard> alsroot, download is under process: As soon as it is done, I will boot from it.
<alsroot> ankur: will be useful in both
<kandarpk> dipankard: I do have it, but don't know how to use it
<kandarpk> *the chat activity
<kandarpk> dipankard: starting the activity does not show any options
<kandarpk> except for a bar on the top
<dipankard> kandarpk, in chat activity: when you run it , it will prompt a notification "Online/Offline"
<kandarpk> dipankard: it did, and a count down of 3 sec
<dipankard> kandarpk, then select the circle with a single dot "its in the centre f the bar"
<dipankard> then you will get two options "a circle with a single dot/ a circle with many dots on periphery"
<dipankard> single represents 'private mode'
<dipankard> many dots represent 'shared mode'
<kandarpk> dipankard: got it
<kandarpk> dipankard: selecting circle with many dots do not show other users
<alsroot> kandarpk: do you see Chat icon in F1 view?
<dipankard> kandarpk, switch to neighbourhood mode first 'F1'
<kandarpk> dipankard: yes, there is a chat icon
<alsroot> kandarpk: are you on USR in VB?
<kandarpk> alsroot: Using sugar-emulator on Debian
<kandarpk> installed as a dual boot
<dipankard> good we have a Debian env too :)
<alsroot> dipankard: so, it is not USR issue, it could be either VB or your-network-env issue then
<alsroot> oops, it was debian in kandarpk's env
<alsroot> kandarpk: i said you have USR in dual boot, could you try the same in USR?
<kandarpk> alsroot: sure
<kandarpk> I'll reboot now
<dipankard> guys I am off for 30 minutes :) Have some work.
<kandarpk> alsroot: Sugar on USR isn't working as well as it did on Debian
<kandarpk> terminal in Sugar isn't reading input
<alsroot> kandarpk: you can try a workaround (since we are trying to check only sharing issue, not terminal:), stop sugar, call copy-to-journal command, later in sugar you should see .xo journal item, so you can click it to launch
<kandarpk> alsroot: "copy-to-journal -m application/vnd.olpc-sugar <fs-patht-to-xo>"
<kandarpk> what is "<fs-patht-to-xo>" ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: it was path to downloaded chat.xo, but maybe you already have Chat
<kandarpk> alsroot: chat isn't installed in USR
<kandarpk> http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/downloads/file/26269/chat-66.xo
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup, it should work in USR
<kandarpk> Ok
<kandarpk> alsroot: same problem in USR
<kandarpk> no user detected in neighbourhood
<alsroot> kandarpk: but  can you see Chat icon?
<kandarpk> alsroot: yes, its there
<alsroot> kandarpk: you can't see users because it seems that jabber.sl.o is offline, dipankard has different issue, in his case even Chat didn't appear
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok, so I am in a better position, if we can say that
<alsroot> kandarpk: I also can see no one in F1 view, and errors in log while connecting to jabber.sl.o
<kandarpk> Ok.
<alsroot> kandarpk: so, look like dipankard's issue is specific to his environemnt, possible windoz-virtualbox-telepathy
<kandarpk> alsroot: most probably
<kandarpk> alsroot: should pressing F1 key take me to F1 view ?
<kandarpk> because it is not doing so
<alsroot> kandarpk: at least should, but if you are running sugar-emulator.. some people reported about keyboard issuse that are Xephyr related
<kandarpk> Ok.
<alsroot> silbe on #sugar did some work for switching to vnc, but dunno about status
<kandarpk> I should try running sugar-session
<kandarpk> *will be back
<kandarpk> alsroot: you were right, Function keys worked in Sugar-session
<kandarpk> bernie: around ?
<dipankar> alsroot, checked the new usr iso
<dipankar> alsroot, internet is not working on it
<kandarpk> dipankar: can you let me know how to use git ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, he he.. you are still after that!
<kandarpk> dipankar: we need to learn it in a day or two.
<dipankar> kandarpk, Ok I will definitely tell you, but what happened to the neighbour hood view bug?
<alsroot> dipankar: kandarpk checked neighbourhood issue in his USR and works fine (except that sugar cannot connect to jabber.sl.o) i.e. Chat icon appear in F1 view, so looks like issue is specific to your case
<kandarpk> dipankar: chat icon was being displayed
<dipankar> alsroot, I also checked it on USR's new iso. Activities are displayed on the 'F1' view
<alsroot> dipankar: so, it could be just "VirtualBox under Windows" issue
<dipankar> alsroot, any idea why we are unable to connect to the server? Is it same for everyone then?
<dipankar> ok
<dipankar> kandarpk, You got the idea of using git I guess last night.
<alsroot> dipankar: dunno, kevix on #sugar managed to connect, just still no lick in my case
<alsroot> dipankar: anyway, looks like it is server side problem
<dipankar> alsroot, ok. That clears some doubts.
<kandarpk> dipankar: I can use clone, branch, add, commit, pull
<dipankar> kandarpk, then you are ahead of me :P
<dipankar> kandarpk, I only tried my hands on the logviewer activity.
<dipankar> *also I am yet to do branch and merger
<kandarpk> dipankar: Ok.
<kandarpk> no worries
<kandarpk> dipankar: but let me know the steps that Luke told you
<dipankar> kandarpk, here is the detailed guide: http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide;
<kandarpk> it involves ssh ?
<kandarpk> was a bit confusing there
<dipankar> kandarpk, Luke told me the section 'Contributing a new package'
<dipankar> kandarpk, which part in ssh was confusing?
<kandarpk> git push ssh+git://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-memorize-activity.git master
<kandarpk> do we need to set up our ssh keys with the repo ?
<kandarpk> dipankar: I mean how do I submit changes ?
<dipankar_> kandarpk, got disconnected.
<dipankar_> kandarpk, can you please send the part again
<kandarpk> yeah
<kandarpk> git push ssh+git://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-memorize-activity.git master
<kandarpk> do we require to have our ssh keys synced with Debian repo ?
<kandarpk> *not synced
<kandarpk> but is there anything we need to do before pushing
<dipankar_> by now you would have added the ssh key?
<dipankar_> I guess
<dipankar_>  to your alioth account
<kandarpk> nope
<dipankar> so you need to register your ssh key with alitoh account before pushing anything
<kandarpk> dipankar: where do I do that ?
<kandarpk> couldn't find it
<dipankar> kandarpk, log into your alioth acoount
<kandarpk> yeah
<kandarpk> then ?
<dipankar> on the top right corner click on 'my account'
<kandarpk> I am there.
<kandarpk> under my acc.
<dipankar> scroll all the way down on the page
<dipankar> there you will find : shell keys
<dipankar> * Shell Account Information
<dipankar> Shell box:
<dipankar> SSH Shared Authorized Keys: 0
<dipankar> Edit Keys
<kandarpk> cant find it.
<dipankar> click on 'Edit keys'.
<dipankar> hmm.. thats weird. are you here : https://alioth.debian.org/account/
<kandarpk> yes
<dipankar> Search for this on the page : 'Shell Account Information'
<dipankar> 'Cntrl + F' on the page
<dipankar> kandarpk, I am going for lunch. Will be back in 15 minutes
<kandarpk> not found :(
 * dipankar is away: I'm busy
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:10:40)
<dipankar> kandarpk, thats really weird
<dipankar> kandarpk, are you on the page : My Personal Page?
<kandarpk> dipankar: My Page
<dipankar> kandarpk, I am on 'My Personal Page'
<kandarpk> I cant see 'My Personla Page' anywhere
<kandarpk> got htere
<kandarpk> *there
<kandarpk> What to do now ?
<dipankar> click on 'Account Maintenance'
<kandarpk> Nothing for shell keys here
<dipankar> I am unable to receive anything from anybody :(
<kandarpk> mailing you @gmail
<dipankar> kandarpk, please follow this page: http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/SSH
<dipankar> ^^ nice guide
<dipankar> kandarpk, what is the .tar for btw?
<kandarpk> the page
<kandarpk> which contains no option for ssh key
<dipankar> Thats really weird. My page shows a 'FORGE' Logo whereas yours is a little bit different.
<kandarpk> you need to extract the tar to see them
<dipankar> ^^ saw them :)
<dipankar> kandarpk, see if you can access this page directly: https://alioth.debian.org/account/editsshkeys.php
<kandarpk> how do I submit the key here ?
<kandarpk> it only has a text bow
<dipankar> finally. :)
<kandarpk> :)
<dipankar> copy your ssh key from the ~/.ssh/
<kandarpk> put the contents of id_rsa.pub in it ?
<dipankar> yes
<dipankar> right on
<kandarpk> Done
<kandarpk> thanks
<dipankar> no problem. Now you can push the changes.
<dipankar> but remember, the changes will be accepted by the master only.
<kandarpk> where will the changes go to ?
<kandarpk> master only ?
<dipankar> the changes will go (pushed) to the git repository of the package at alioth
<dipankar> master : the one who controls the git repository
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> If they are accepted, they will be uploaded to Debian repo ?
<dipankar> now thats where I am stuck. Luke left before explaining that to me :)
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dipankar> In my opinion Debian Repo _are_ git repos only, but the accepted ones
<dipankar> *git repos at alioth
<kandarpk> hmmm
<kandarpk> and the process of building and pushing is same as
<kandarpk> mentioned here :
<kandarpk> http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<dipankar> Yes. Luke explained me the 'contributing a new package'
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dipankar> David already got that. :)
<dipankar> he himself tried out the whole process
<kandarpk> thats what I will end up doing
<dipankar> :P
<dipankar> David also told we should know this much right now
<dipankar> when Luke comes back, he will carry further
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> good morning
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<kandarpk> dfarning: had a good sleep ?
<dfarning> yes, thank you.  I read backlog it looks like you made good progress.
<kandarpk> dfarning: having issues with downloading
<dfarning> kandarpk, a network issues?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, but now its working
<kandarpk> how did you know about it  ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, network issues seem quite common in New Delhi
<kandarpk> dfarning: No, just apt-get wasn't working
<kandarpk> everything else was fine
<kandarpk> there was some error like
<kandarpk> *could not resolve
<kandarpk> something
<dfarning> kandarpk, that generally means that apt-get was unable to solve a  dependency.
<kandarpk> but it worked fine now
<kandarpk> minutes ago, I could not even update the system
<dfarning> it is likely that it was a temporary issue.  cause by delays in the files being pulled through the ubuntu download network.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<dfarning> As you saw the best solution is to wait a couple of hours until things settle down.
<dfarning> manusheel, good morning.  I looks like kandarpk and dipankar had a very productive debug session.  It was particularly valuable because network issues represent over half of the problems reported from the field.
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning.
<dfarning> manusheel, and if a teacher has a network issue they often give up becuase they can't figure out how to sovle it in a reasonable amount of time.
<manusheel> dfarning: Good morning David.
<manusheel> dfarning: I am very happy to hear from you on this aspect. I just had a telephonic conversation with Kandarp, and he was very happy to work on this exercise too.
<manusheel> dfarning: Absolutely agree.
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning.  looks like you had a good day with alsroot.
<manusheel> dipankar: Good morning.
<dipankar> manusheel sir: Its evening here!
<manusheel> dipankar: Sorry. It seems like it is always morning for me.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, I didn't get a chance to sleep last night. And, in the morning was in a meeting with JS developers.
<dipankar> dfarning, alsroot helped a lot. More over he found a problem with running usr on Vb.
<manusheel> dfarning: However, I am feeling fresh now. Meetings came along well.
<manusheel> dipankar: Can you elaborate on the issue?
<dipankar> sure,
<dfarning> manusheel, when thinking about bug priorities it might be valuable to bump up network related issues because they represent an very high obstacle for teachers.
<dipankar> The issue is:
<dfarning> manusheel, you work too hard:)
<manusheel> dfarning: David, absolutely. I like your plan. You focus on very core issues, which is important.
<dipankar> in neighbourhood view we can't find any user online. on Virtual Box, I cannot even share an activity
<manusheel> dfarning: Network issues are critical to solve. Can you point us to a resource from where we can get a clarity on the issues posted on network management front.
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes, interesting.
<manusheel> dipankar: Did we arrive at a good conclusion on this ?
<dipankar> We tried on both Debian, Ubuntu 10.4, and USR -- separate envs
<dipankar> on all we were able to share activities
<dipankar> but could not find other users
<dfarning> manusheel, luckily:) tomeu is employed by collabra the upstream maintainter of the telapthy stack and lfaraone helps maintain the network manager for debian.  So you have two experts on hand:)
<manusheel> dipankar: Did you discuss this with alsroot and tomeu on how to arrive at a good conclusion on this?
<dipankar> possible issue is with server down: try opening jabber.ubuntu.com
<dipankar> oops sorr
<manusheel> dfarning: That is great to hear. Thanks for informing me. I am very happy to hear that Tomeu is working with Collabora.
<dipankar> *sorry wrong site
<manusheel> Collabra*
<dipankar> I consulted with alsroot only
<manusheel> dfarning: Dafydd and Morgan are good friends in Collabra. It would be great to have Tomeu maintain the telepathy stack.
<manusheel> dipankar: What did we arrive at?
<dfarning> manusheel, very nice.
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir, That the server is down
<dipankar> manusheel, dfarning , The iso at the 140.186.70.115/seeta/output/ has some problem
<dipankar> I am taking an half an hour break. Have been online whole afternoon
<dfarning> dipankar, it looks very widespread.
<dfarning> enjoy
<dipankar> thanks David :)
 * dipankar is away: I'm busy
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:00:32)
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
<kandarpk> *will be back in 10 min.( need to boot windows )
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am not able to execute:
<kandarpk> wget -P ..  http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Colors/Colors!-15.tar.bz2
<kandarpk> ERROR: 404 not found
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/382764
<dfarning> kandarpk, were you able to solve your problem?
<kandarpk> dfarning: no
<kandarpk> same error is being reported
<dfarning> kandarpk, which activity are you working on?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I ran the command in terminal
<kandarpk> it was there on the starters guide
<kandarpk> for git
<kandarpk> http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<dfarning> the path  http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Colors/Colors!-15.tar.bz2 is for the activity color
<dfarning> just a moment I will try
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you gettin an error like
<dfarning> wget -P ..  http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Colors/Colors!-15.tar.bz2
<dfarning> wget -P ..  http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Colors/Colorscd temp/.tar.bz2
<dfarning> --2010-07-04 09:56:52--  http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Colors/Colorscd
<dfarning> Resolving download.sugarlabs.org... 140.186.70.53, 2002:8cba:4635::1
<dfarning> Connecting to download.sugarlabs.org|140.186.70.53|:80... connected.
<dfarning> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<dfarning> 2010-07-04 09:56:52 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<dfarning> --2010-07-04 09:56:52--  http://temp/.tar.bz2
<dfarning> Resolving temp... failed: Name or service not known.
<dfarning> wget: unable to resolve host address `temp'
<dfarning> dfarning@y650:~/color-15$
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/382764
<kandarpk> Its very similar
<kandarpk> but last 2-3 lines aren't there
<kandarpk> nothing like `temp'
<dfarning> kandarpk, try  wget -P ..  'http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Colors/Colors!-15.tar.bz2'
<dfarning> i think you need to quote anything with a ! mark init.
<dfarning> s/init/in it/
<kandarpk> This time it says permission denied
<dfarning> kandarpk, what dir are you in?  do you have permission to write to the parent dir of your current dir.
<kandarpk> dfarning: done
<kandarpk> you were right
<kandarpk> was in ~
<dfarning> kandarpk, when in doubt about command try looking and the man page with 'man wget'
<dfarning> the -P flag tells wget where to put the downloaded file.  '..' means parent.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<kandarpk> dfarning: I should have
<kandarpk> dfarning: have you gone through this guide ?
<kandarpk> the steps mentioned there ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I don't know the exact rules for when to use quote:(  but when ever I see a weird character like ! causing a string to change I try quoting the string
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes dipankar and I went though it this morning.  but we used a different activity... log viewer I think
<kandarpk> dfarning: here, we only are adding Debian specific "Debian" folder
<kandarpk> to push it into debian, right ?
<kandarpk> no need to change any source code as the package is already in working state
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you asking in reference to the initial_debianization.tar.gz file?
<kandarpk> or apply patches to it ...
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<dfarning> yes, there is no need to patch as everything works.
<dfarning> the debian folder contains all of the packaging data
<kandarpk> dfarning: this activity tells us how to configure a package so that it can be pushed to debian ?
<neeraj_> dfarning: I am also learning abt git.. should I follow the same step as kandarpk is following or I should try another activity..
<dfarning> kandarpk, rather than create those files from scratch every time ( which is prone to result in bugs) we use the skeleton that lfaraone made and modify it to meet our specific needs
<dfarning> neeraj_, please try going throug the same tutorial.  that way we can all help answer eachothers questions.
<kandarpk> neeraj: try the same activity for now
<kandarpk> neeraj: if we'll have some time, we'll try it on some other package as well
<neeraj> kandarpk, k doing so
<neeraj> Now I should run git init in color15..
<dfarning> neeraj, yes
<neeraj> k.. done till pristine cmd
<neeraj> git-import-orig --pristine-tar -u ''15'' ../Colors!-15.tar.bz2
<kandarpk> dfarning: it was all about generating the Debian folder
<kandarpk> according to the package
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes all of the orginal source will stay the same unless we find a bug (while we test)
<kandarpk> dfarning: how did it check for dependency ?
<kandarpk> my package was in a different directory
<kandarpk> corol-15 had only Debian in it
<kandarpk> *color
<dfarning> normally to test for build time and run time dependancies, you just try building and running the package.... and looking for error messages about missing libs of modules.
<dfarning> kandarpk, In this case I just knew from experience that the dependancies were all there.
<kandarpk> dfarning: even if I had not downloaded color-15!, wouldn't the control file have the same structue ?
<kandarpk> after running DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 fakeroot debian/rules clean
<dfarning> kandarpk, The structure of the control will remain the same for most simple activities.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I just sent a email to olpc-debian asking for guidance on howto push our work to alioth for review.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, we can now start considering pushicng the packages
<kandarpk> s/pushicng/pushing/
<neeraj> dfarning, in that guide its written that we re-generate control file using control.in
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, but I don't know that step yet:(
<dfarning> neeraj, yes that is correct.
<neeraj> and after that its written that we add certain dependency in control file..
<neeraj> why is that.. shouldn't we first add dependency and then re-generate control file..
<dfarning> neeraj, you are correct, we should edit control.in before we regenerate the control file.
<neeraj> dfarning, kandarpk in control.in , Depends field has:= ${shlibs:Depends}, what does this type of notation signifies..
<neeraj> I mean last time when I dropped some dependency there was only name.. like "python"
<dfarning> neeraj, in bash $ indicates a variable.
<dfarning> neeraj, in these packages the various dependancies are set in the rules file.
<dfarning> neeraj, did that make sense?
<neeraj> didn't exactly got the last line..
<neeraj> hmm on guide Read debian/control. In debian/control.in, add beyond @cdbs@ the other things you need to build the package. For Colors!, we read in INSTALL that we need to add swig, gtk2-devel, python-devel, gstreamer-devel, pygtk2-devel
<neeraj> Now I have to add these dependency in control.in file as per the guide..
<neeraj> Should I just add these in Depends: filed as it is (swig, gtk2-devel, python-devel, gstreamer-devel, pygtk2-devel)
<kandarpk> neeraj: the @cdbs@ in control.in checks the rules file to generate dependencies
<neeraj> ok
<kandarpk> if something's missing in rules you need to add that
<kandarpk> dfarning: is it correct ?
<neeraj> hmm.. you mean extra dependencies in control.in file
<kandarpk> yes
<neeraj> as control.in file will add the dependency acco to the rule file
<neeraj> kandarpk, k.. :)
<kandarpk> waiting for dfarning to confirm that...
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, if the dependancies are not automatically inculded via either @csbs@ substitution var or the ${shlibs:Depends} var you will add them by hand in the control.in file
<kandarpk> dfarning: that means debian requires control.in as well as control in its packages
<kandarpk> whereas Ubuntu required only control to be there
<dfarning> kandarpk, both debain and ubuntu only use the control files when actually building the packages.  As packages we often use *.in to dynamically regenerate things like the control file while we are creating the package.
<dfarning> s/as packages/as packagers/
<kandarpk> dfarning: so shouldn't the extra dependencies which were missed out added to control file instead of control.in ?
<neeraj> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${python:Depends}, swig, gtk2-devel, python-devel, gstreamer-devel, pygtk2-devel
<neeraj> control.in.. is it correct way?
<kandarpk> dfarning: or is it that after adding the missing dependencies, we regenerate the control file ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, I mispoke.... as human packagers we work with the files that end in *.in
<kandarpk> dfarning: still not clear
<kandarpk> we first add dependencies to control.in by looking at the missing dependencies in control, and then regenerate control ?
<neeraj_> kandarpk sir, Generally we add these dependency after looking at install/read me file..
<neeraj_> just see the install file in color15 :)
<neeraj_> My be later we might/remove dependency for bug fixing and all
<kandarpk> neeraj_, Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.  And it can also be an iterative process of modify control.in, regenerate control, test build, test run.... until every thing is correct.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, really dynamic !
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, getting the dependencies right is often the hardest part of packaging.
<kandarpk> dfarning: it surely is.
<kandarpk> dfarning: its quite often that a dependency breaks a package
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes that is correct.  It is usually caused when the author of a program we are packaging uses a different version of a lib dependancy then is available in the distro we are working with.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<dfarning> kandarpk, check out xulrunner in synaptic... ubuntu lucid ships 3 separate versions of the library because of dependency issues.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: does Sugar too faces such problem on Debian and Ubuntu ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, sugar itself is pretty good.  The developers work pretty well to stay in sync with gnome.
<dfarning> kandarpk, but the package browse does not work becase of xurunner issues.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, rather than fix the xulrunner issues which are pretty deep ... we are moving browse to use webkit rather than xulrunner.
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm, that seems a bit easier to implement
<kandarpk> as studying xulrunner will take some time
<dfarning> kandarpk, when browse was orginally written, xulrunner was the best choice.... but now that google has somewhere around 80 developers working on webkit, it is making fantastic strides.
<kandarpk> google is causing many to change the technology being used
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes it is and interesting dynamic
<dfarning> kandarpk, google is still the primary funder for mozilla... yet google is creating it's own engine and browser.
<kandarpk> maybe thats because they took a lot of codes available from mozilla
<kandarpk> anyways, shall we work on resolving a bug ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, sure which one?
<kandarpk> even though I do not have a 3g modem, there is an icon to set up a 3g
<kandarpk> modem -- should do hardware detection prior to showing icon.
<kandarpk> dfarning, I have a point to add here
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes?
<kandarpk> in USR, the emulator show a cable connection that of the internet
<kandarpk> but in Debian there was no such icon
<kandarpk> in bottom right corner
<kandarpk> even though the internet works fine
<dfarning> kandarpk, networking is probably going to be our biggest problem.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yeah, that is what you said before as well
<dfarning> kandarpk, both debian and ubuntu use network manger to manage their networks see -- http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<dfarning> kandarpk, so it will reguire a good understanding of how network manager and sugar work together.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the network manager detects the hardware being used ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would suggest asking alsroot or bernie about the 3g modem situation.  I think it will lead to a better understanding of the how sugar manges the network.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> alsroot, around ?
<kandarpk> bernie, around ?
<alsroot> not /me since I dunnot nothing about 3g support ?
<kandarpk> alsroot: Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, looks like there is good background reading at http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager
<dfarning> manusheel, do you have a minute?
<bernie> kandarpk: btw, I'm around now
<bernie> kandarpk: for networking, ask tch on #sugar, he's the person that knows best. along with tomeu
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
<kandarpk> bernie: thanks
 * dfarning thinks bernie is just having too much fun arguing about esoteric details of email:)
<dfarning> manusheel, I think everybody has a good start in understand git and packaging via alioth.
<manusheel> dfarning: We can talk.
<manusheel> dfarning: I was preparing the e-mail for tomorrow's tasks. Adding resources.
<dfarning> manusheel, great, I will wait for you email.
<manusheel> dfarning: That is good news. So, we can push the activity packages to alioth now.
<kandarpk> * will be back after logging into USR
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure, it will take me 5 more minutes.
<dfarning> manusheel, very close.  we can create the activites.... but we must clarify how to push them to alioth.  lfaraone can probobly help with that pretty quickly.
<dfarning> manusheel, once they are pushed jonas or lfaraone will have to review them and submitte them to the build system.
<manusheel> dfarning: Great. I think Luke will come at IRC for a while too.
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, it will be great if Luke or Jonas can review and submit them once we send them for approval.
<dfarning> manusheel, because the ppa was our sandbox every thing we uploaded was automatically build.  Now that we are working in debian proper a DD or DM will have to review our work.
<dfarning> manusheel, +1 i think we are very close.
<lfaraone> dfarning: er, I don't maintain Network Manager.
 * lfaraone will be back, rebooting his laptop.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I thought I thought that was one of the packages you were working on to get your DD?
<lfaraone> dfarning: no, sorry. NM == new maintainer process.
<dfarning> lfaraone, :) opps,  I remember thinking the other day it was very very lucky that you were reviewing the NM documentation for your DD:)
<manusheel> dfarning: Great. That is neat to hear.
<dfarning> lfaraone, when you get a chance can you review the process for creating a repo on aloith and push to it,  I think both dipankar and kandarpk have activities which are ready for review.
<manusheel> kandarpk and dfarning : Let us understand how we can push packages to Alioth.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sure sir, thats what we still don't know
<manusheel> dfarning: I think that is one important process where we need a confirmation on our steps.
<manusheel> kandarpk, lfaraone: Can you discuss this part now?
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you for mentioning this aspect to me. Very important to understand the set of steps for this process completely.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I went through the documentation of git packaging starts guide
<dfarning> manusheel, +1 uploading to aloith is the first time we are working outside our own machines or the ppa sandbox.  It is a big step.  The packages will have to meet the QA neceessary to be released to millions of users:)
<kandarpk> and generated the control file
<manusheel> dfarning: Absolutely. That is indeed a very important step.
<lfaraone> Okay.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: but generating the control file didn't require any packages
<kandarpk> lfaraone: whose dependency did it check then ?
<dfarning> manusheel, kandarpk I am going to lunch... hopefully lfaraone can show kandarpk and kandarpk show me tomorrow:)
<manusheel> dfarning: I am interested in seeing how this activity comes along.
<kandarpk> dfarning: :)
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: did what check?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: the control.in file checks for dependency of the package, right ?
<kandarpk> and lists them in control file
<lfaraone> kandarpk: the control file, generated from control.in, lists the dependencies.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: CDBS determines the dependencies programmatically, using the contents of the debian/rules file.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I think I went over the process of creating a new repository and pushing up to it with Dipankar.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: whose dependency are we testing here ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: we're not testing anything at this stage, but we are determining the dependencies of the package.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: dpkg checks that the dependencies are present when building the binary package.
<lfaraone> manusheel: it's outlined fairly clearly at http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/Git in "creating a repository" and "Accessing repositories", I think.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: that is a bit confusing for me
<lfaraone> manusheel: why did you assign sugar-logviewer-activity to neeraj when dipankar had already started work on it? (ref: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-logviewer-activity.git;a=summary )
<kandarpk> lfaraone: when I generated the control file, there was no package in the directory having debian folder
<lfaraone> kandarpk: which?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you were in a directory which contained the debian folder and the unpacked activity source, right?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: the activity source was in the parent directory, not in the same as debian was
<kandarpk> *where debian was
<kandarpk> lfaraone: still control had some dependencies listed
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes, it bases them off what we put in the rules file, along with additional deps if it can determine them.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: if it can't, it just assumes there aren't any.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: it means there is a small set of dependencies which are always listed in the control file ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, your package needs to have CDBS and debhelper at the very least, and python, and sugar.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: but not all packages use CDBS, or python, or sugar. Some don't even use debhelper :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: so, the rules file is written in such a way that it will assume that the packages depends on sugar,CDBS, Python, and some other minimum requirements ?
<kandarpk> after listing these packages it will try to find other dependencies ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes. but usually it's not good at that, you'll need to test the package to ensure you have all the proper build dependencies.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: hmmm, that is by listing other dependencies in control.in, generating control again, building the package
<kandarpk> and continueing in such manner
<kandarpk> until the package gets successfully compiled ?
<kandarpk> build rather
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes.
<manusheel> lfaraone: My apologies.  Had to attend a conference call. Just came back. Going through the logs.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: if you use pbuilder, it'll create a "blank slate" to attempt to automatically build your package each time so you can ensure your deps are right.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks, that was helpful.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: see http://www.eyrie.org/~eagle/software/scripts/git-pbuilder.html among other things.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I had some additional comments on your assignment list which I sent by email, I'll merge it into http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks if you don't mind.
<manusheel> lfaraone: That is a mistake from my side. I'll assign sugar-logviewer activity to Dipankar.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sure, absolutely.
<lfaraone> manusheel: no worries.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: by the way, what's your last name?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you. I'll be re-sending the e-mail to our team list with that change.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: kaushik .
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thats why a k there
<manusheel> lfaraone: Let us assign sugar-logviewer activity to Dipankar.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Any other pointers/changes that you would like to recommend in the new e-mail that I am drafting.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I'm already handling terminal, and Matthew Gallagher (external of us) was working on TurtleArt.
<manusheel> lfaraone: So, I'll add Kandarp's name along with your name in the terminal activity. Will that be alright with you? Please let me know. If not, me and Kandarp will be absolutely fine with it.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I'm not sure what you mean by that. I just didn't want us to be duplicating work, and I'm pretty much done with terminal.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how is debcommit different from git-commit ?
<dfarning> manusheel, one of the reasons for including several packages which are being worked on is to show the communication challenges of working in a distributed environment and the values of the ITP:)  Unless one has first hand experienced the pain of spending several days working on something only to find out that someone else has already done it, things like ITP bug seem like busy.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: oh, the tutorial says use debcommit, ignore that for now. I should remove that since we're not doing that with git.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok. Sure, Luke. You are right. Having two people maintain the same activity is not productive.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: debcommit automatically calls on git-commit using the contents of the changelog. We want to do that the other way around, generate debian/changelog from the contents of the git messages, but the guide does not cover that right now.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: we can ( and should ) use git-commit ?
<lfaraone> manusheel, dfarning, we also might want to consider that we might not wish to port over all the Sugar activites in Ubuntu.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes.
<lfaraone> manusheel, dfarning, since I don't think all of them have been up to date.
<lfaraone> manusheel, dfarning, if the lastest upstream version of them doesn't work in sugar, we shouldn't ship them.
<lfaraone> unless we believe they are of a great pedagogal importance or something :)
<manusheel> lfaraone: Absolutely. Completely agree. However, we should check on such activities, and contact their respective authors about it.
<lfaraone> Makes snese.
<manusheel> lfaraone: We'll work on arriving at this list. Will start contacting the activity authors.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I grabbed the list I sent manusheel from http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks .. wasn't that the the table you just created based on the SoaS list.
<lfaraone> dfarning: the top table are "all the activities in Ubuntu that are not in Debian". I marked those in SoaS with an "X" in the "In SoaS" column.
<lfaraone> dfarning: the lower table is composed of SoaS activities that are not in Ubuntu *or* Debian at the moment.
<lfaraone> Apologies if it was unclear.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I just read too fast:(
<dfarning> lfaraone,  I'll let you and manusheel worry about the actual package list.
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Wish to ask you if you would like me to add any other activity.
 * dfarning thinks lfaraone is trying to rile me up by suggesting that we make technical decisions for pedagogical reasons.... or pedagogical decisions for technical reasons:)
<manusheel> lfaraone: I hope the list of activities that I covered in the memo were good for now.
<manusheel> dfarning : Interesting :-)
<lfaraone> dfarning: I think we should package activities that showcase what Sugar can do.
<lfaraone> dfarning: it's up to you which those are.
<lfaraone> dfarning: For sure, I think that porting these Ubuntu packages to Debian is useful taskbuilding.
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1 package what _works_ and what shows what sugar can do.  We are still in the prototype and learning phase.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yep. I'm sure that for example fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/601242 can be solved through a new upstream version.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I think it'll be really great once we have everyone's work on git, since we'll be able to easily audit the result and help solve problems that way.
<manusheel> dfarning, lfaraone: My apologies. Got logged out of IRC.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Can you please send me what you wrote in reference to my questions? Thank you.
<lfaraone> manusheel: http://sprunge.us/EQQA
<bernie> kandarpk, dfarning: we have a confcall with adam holt on the 3G status at 4pm EST
<bernie> kandarpk, dfarning: if you want to join in, I can forward you the details
<manusheel> lfaraone, dfarning: Final draft ready at my end. Sending it across.
<manusheel> lfaraone, dfarning: Appreciate your feedback. Thank you.
<manusheel> bernie: I would like to join too.
<kandarpk> bernie: I wont be available then
<kandarpk> :(
<manusheel> kandarpk: I'll share the meeting points with you. Kindly send me the list of questions that you would like me to ask.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, you need to take rest, and sleep on time. You have been working all day long.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: its very hard to think about the questions without knowing much about the issue
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I'll be here for another hour, I think
<bernie> manusheel: forwarding the info to you too
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<manusheel> bernie: Thank you.
<lfaraone> manusheel: no such mail has arrived.
<kandarpk> bernie: thanks for asking :)
<lfaraone> oh, you shared it via google docs without notifying.
<manusheel> lfaraone: You'll receive the e-mail in some seconds. Network has been slow today in Delhi. Heavy thunderstorms here.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Will be adding the tasks in google docs.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Will we be comfortable packaging the first set of activities tomorrow?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: If pushing the packages is not a very involved task, we can do that
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. Glad to hear.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I'll ask everyone to study todays' meeting logs too.
<kandarpk> dfarning: around ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: around ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sure.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: are the packages that we are required to build for debian need to be downloaded from sugarteam's PPA ?
<kandarpk> sugarlabs has outdated version of read
<lfaraone> kandarpk: Sugar Labs does?
<kandarpk> http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/fructose/Read/
<lfaraone> kandarpk: er, looks like read is already packaged in Debian, we can probably skip it: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/sugar-read-activity-0.86
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you for the pointer.
<dfarning> lfaraone, how do you think things will go working on the activities for debian?
<lfaraone> dfarning: I think the existing activities will not be a problem. Others, will be.
<lfaraone> dfarning: most of the SoaS activities are not pure-python.
<lfaraone> dfarning: for Physics, for example, I have to create three new packages.
<dfarning> lfaraone, arggg.... so much for no external dependancies:(
<manusheel> lfaraone: Can you recommend a strategy on arriving at a good solution. The idea is to minimize the overhead.
<lfaraone> dfarning: the "no external deps" are just bundled in the upstream tarball. which means I have to create a new, clean DFSG-repack of the original tarball so we can legally ship it.
<dfarning> lfaraone, yah... been watching that.... it looks a lot like a three card monty:(
<lfaraone> dfarning: je ne sais pas.
<dfarning> lfaraone, do you have an easy activity for me to work on this afternoon.
<lfaraone> dfarning: from scratch?
<lfaraone> dfarning: well, how hard could xoirc be?
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok I'll try it.
<lfaraone> I really want to kill upstream right now. Since s-physics-a embedds python-box2d. So I had to repack the tarball to exclude it. Now, I have to package pybox2d since it isn't packaged yet but pybox2d only has zip releases and they themselves bundle the C box2d.
<dfarning> lfaraone, manusheel looking forward ... once we have a good feel for ubuntu on debian should we shift emphasis to working directly on the 10.10 packages.  Or start pushing patches against 10.04 in universe.  I would like to start moving away from the PPA:)
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, we can shift to 10.10 once we have Sugar on Debian ready. lfaraone, any hidden issues that we are missing?
<manusheel> dfarning: On a separate note, Ankur gave me a telephonic call today. His place suffered from a blackout throughout the day due to heavy thunderstorms in Delhi.
<manusheel> dfarning: Ankur will be coming today to work.
<manusheel> He'll make arrangements as informed to me.
<dfarning> manusheel, sounds like you are having a down pour.
<manusheel> dfarning: :-) Very heavy rains.
<manusheel> Down pour indeed.
<dfarning> manusheel, based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule we can shoot for syncing up with the ubuntu for the 1st week of their release development iteration two.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. We should start the release development iteration 2 planning.
<manusheel> dfarning: Any pointers on how you would like us to proceed?
<dfarning> manusheel, I was also thinking about the areas of functional expertise.... we might want to shift someone to networking:)
<manusheel> dfarning: Right, David. I am planning to get one developer full time on networking starting this month.
<manusheel> dfarning: The developer will be working with Tomeu and the collabra dev team.
<manusheel> dfarning: Not interested in shifting Dipankar/ Neeraj/ Kandarp and Ankur full time into networking. They are working on core OS areas at this juncture.
<manusheel> dfarning: Can you prepare a set of goals and tasks that will be required to be accomplished by the developer in this stream? I'll make plans accordingly.
<manusheel> dfarning: Our core team members will continue to work on core OS areas.
<manusheel> dfarning: Please let me know your thoughts on it.
<dfarning> manusheel, sorry I got company.
<manusheel> dfarning: Absolutely fine.
<manusheel> We can talk sometime soon.
<dfarning> I'll email as soon as I can:)  I have a one year, old a two year old, and a dog visiting.
<dfarning> thanks
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Thank you. Looking forward to your memo.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2013-06-26
<meeting> * patricia_-es has joined
<meeting> * patricia_ has quit (Quit: Page closed)
